# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Համաշխարհային շախմատ

## Moonwalker

Յուրաքանչյուր մրցաշարին առանձին թեմա չնվիրելու ու «Հայկական շախմատ» թեման անհամապատասխան գրառումներից զերծ պահելու համար, կարծում եմ ավելի հարմար է մեծ շախմատին վերաբերվող առանձին թեմա ունենալ:  :Smile:

----------

Monk (27.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Շուտով մեկնարկելիք արագ և կույր շախմատի «Ամբեր» գերմրցաշարին ընդառաջ մի փոքր նախաբան:
Առաջին «Ամբեր» մրցաշարն անցկացվել է 1992թ.-ին Ֆրանսիայի Ռոքբրյուն քաղաքում՝ ի նշանավորումն հոլանդացի միլիարդատեր ու շախմատային մեկենաս Յոոպ վան Օոստերոմի դստեր Մելոդի Ամբերի ծննդյան: Այն մրցաշարն անցկացվեց միայն արագ շախմատի ուղղվածությամբ ու ավարտվեց Վասիլի Իվանչուկի հաղթանակով (ի դեպ միակ շախմատիստն, ով մասնակցել է «Ամբեր»-ի բոլոր 20 մրցաշարերին): 1993թ.-ին մրցաշարի ընթացակարգն երթարկվեց որոշակի փոփոխությունների՝ նպատակ ունենալով այն դարձնել աշխարհում իր տեսակի մեջ միակը: Այդ տարվանից մրցաշարն անցկացվում է կրկնակի հանդիպման սկզբունքով՝ շախմատիստների զույգը մի օրվա մեջ իրար հետ մրցում են թե՛ արագ և թե՛ կույր շախմատում: 1993թ.-ին «Ամբեր»-ն անցկացվեց Մոնակոյում, որն այնուհետ դարձավ մրցաշարի տունը մինչև 2008թ.-ը, երբ այն անցկացվեց Նիցցայում: 20-րդ հոբելյանական մրցաշարի առիթով պարոն Օոստերոմն ու Մաքս Էյվեի հիմնադրամն որոշել են «Ամբեր 2011»-ը կրկին անցկացնել Մոնակոյում: Ու 2011թ.-ի մարտի 11-24-ը Մոնտե Կարլոյի հանգստյան համալիրը կընդունի պատմության մեջ վերջին «Ամբերի» մասնակիցներին (համաշխարհային վարկանիշային աղյուսակի առաջին տասնյակից բացակայում է միայն 8-րդ համար Մամեդյարովը).



*1. Մագնուս Կարսեն (Նորվեգիա) - 2814*
_«Ամբեր»-ում նրա լավագույն արդյունքը անցյալ տարվա գումարային 1-ին մրցանակն է (կիսելով Իվանչուկի հետ):_

*2. Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան) - 2810*
_1994, 1997, 2003, 2005, 2006 (Մորոզևիչի հետ)թթ.-ի «Ամբերի» հաղթողն է:_

*3. Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան) - 2805*
_«Ամբեր»-ի 2008 և 2009թթ.-ի առաջին մրցանակակիրն է:_

*4. Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (Ռուսաստան) - 2784*
_«Ամբեր»-ում առաջինն է եղել 1996, 1998 (Շիրովի հետ), 1999, 2001 (Թոփալովի հետ), 2004 (Մորոզևիչի հետ) և 2007թթ-ին:_

*5. Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան) - 2776*
_Նրա լավագույն ցուցանիշն անցյալ տարվա 5-րդ տեղն է:_

*6. Վեսեին Թոփալով (Բուլղարիա) - 2775*
_Կիսել է «Ամբեր 2001»-ի առաջին մրցանակը Կրամնիկի հետ:_

*7. Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ (Ռուսաստան) - 2773*
_4-րդն է եղել «Ամբեր 2006»-ում:_

*8. Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (Ուկրաինա) - 2764*
_«Ամբեր»-ում հաղթել է 1992-ին և 2010-ին (Կարլսենի հետ):_

*9. Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ) - 2751*
_Նրա առաջին մասնակցությունն է գերմրցաշարին:_

*10. Վուգար Հաշիմով (Ադրբեջան) - 2736*
_6-րդն է եղել անցյալ տարի:_

*11. Բորիս Գելֆանդ (Իսրայել) - 2733*
_Նրա բարձրագույն նվաճումը Մոնակոյում 2001 և 2002թթ.-ի 5-րդ տեղն է:_

*12. Անիշ Գիրի (Նիդերլանդներ) - 2686*
_Նրա առաջն մասնակցությունն է «Ամբեր»-ում:_

Մրցաշարի բացման արարողությունը մարտի 11-ին է, իսկ խաղերը կմեկնարկեն հաջորդ օրվանից Երևանի ժամանակով 18:30-ին: Հանգստյան օրեր են մարտի 16-ն ու 21-ը: Ամեն պարտիայի համար շախմատիսներից յուրաքանչյուրին կհատկացվի 25-ական րոպե: Արագ շախմատում ամեն քայլին կավելանա 10, իսկ կույր շախմատում 20 վայրկյան:
Ընդհանուր մրցանակային ֆոնդը € 227,000 է:

*Աղբյուրը*

Հաջողություն մաղթենք մեր առաջատարին: Ու եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Լևոնն արագ շախմատն ընկալում է իբրև զվարճանք, նաև բարի ժամանց նրան:  :Smile:

----------

einnA (28.02.2011), Gayl (27.02.2011), Lion (27.02.2011), min-mak (27.02.2011), Monk (27.02.2011), shatboyov (26.09.2012), Skeptic (27.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր Շախմատի համաշխարհային ֆեդերացիան՝ ՖԻԴԵ-ն հրապարակել է աշխարհի լավագույն շախմատիստների այս տարվա 2-րդ վարկանշային աղյուսակը: Դրա վերնամասն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

*1. Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան)* - *2817**** - *2816,6***** - *↑ 1****** - *+6,6******* - *13********
*2. Մագնուս Կարլսեն (Նորվեգիա)* - *2815* - *2814,9* - *↓ 1* - *+0,9* - *13*
*3. Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան)* - *2808* - *2807,8* - *0* - *+2,8* - *13*
*4. Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (Ռուսաստան)* - *2785* - *2785,4* - *0* - *+1,4* - *13*
*5. Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (Ուկրաինա)* - *2779* - *2778,8* - *↑ 4* - *+14,8* - *19*
*6. Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան)* - *2776* - *2776,0* - *↓ 1* - *0* - *0*
*7. Վեսելին Տոպալով (Բուլղարիա)* - *2775* - *2775,0* - *↓ 1* - *0* - *0*
*8. Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ)* - *2774* - *2773,9* - *↑ 2* - *+22,9* - *13*
*9. Շաքրիար Մամեդյարով (Ադրբեջան)* - *2772* - *2772,0* - *↓ 1* - *0* - *0*
*10. Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ (Ռուսաստան)* - *2747* - *2746,7* - *↓ 3* - *-26,3* - *13*
...
*29. Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (Հայաստան)* - *2716* - *2715,7* - *↓ 3* - *-4,3* - *18*
...
*65. Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (Հայաստան)* - *2676* - *2676,4* - *↑ 10* - *+9,4* - *13*
...
*67. Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (Հայաստան)* - *2675* - *2675,0* - *↓ 4* - *0* - *0*



*** - կլորացված վարկանիշը
**** - մաքուր վարկանիշը
***** - աղյուսակում դիրքի փոփոխությունը (2011թ.-ի հունվարի հմմ.)
****** - վարկանիշի փոփոխությունը (2011թ.-ի հունվարի հմմ.)
******* - անցկացրած պարտիաների թիվը (2011թ.-ի հունվար-մարտ ժ/միջոցում)

*Աղբյուրը*

----------

einnA (28.02.2011), Gayl (01.03.2011), shatboyov (26.09.2012), Yevuk (01.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ըհը :Jpit: 
Մեկնարկեց վերոխոստացված «Ամբեր» շախմատային փառատոնը: Այսօր առաջին տուրում մեր առաջատար Լևոն Արոնյանը  :Love:  թե՛ արագ և թե՛ կույր շախմատի պարտիաներում մեծ առավելությամբ հաղթեց հոլանդացի հրաշամանուկ Անիշ Գիրիին: :Yahoo: 
Հաշվի առնելով կույր շախմատի առանձնահատկությամբ պայմանավորված սխալների առատությունն ու պարտիայի պարզությունը, կվերլուծենք միայն արագ շախմատի պարտիան:
Գնացինք :Smile: 

*1. d4 f5 2. g3 Nf6 3. Bg2 g6 4. Nf3 Bg7 5. O-O O-O 6. c4 d6 7. Nc3 Nc6 8. d5
Ne5 9. Nxe5 dxe5 10. c5 Kh8 11. Qb3 h6 12. Rd1 g5 13. Bd2 a6 14. Be1 Qe8 15. d6*
Հոլանդական (!!) պաշտպանության Լենինգրանդյան համակարգ՝ 5 Nf3 0-0 6 0-0 d6 7 Nc3 Nc6՝ Լևոնի պարտիաներում խիիստ հազվադեպ հանդիպող տարբերակ: Ակնհայտ է, որ Արոնյանը հավակնորդների մրցախաղին ընդառաջ խուսափում է իր նախընդրած տարբերակների «տնային» տարբերակներից
Նմանատիպ սկզբով հանդիպել է Ֆալկ - Շնելլ (Գերմանիա, 2008) պատրիան.
(_15. Rac1 Qf7 16. Qb4 e4 17. e3 Ng4 18. Ne2 Ne5 19. Bc3 Nd3 20. Bxg7+ Qxg7 21.
Rxd3 exd3 22. Nd4 Qf6 23. f4 e5 24. dxe6 c6 25. Bf1 Bxe6 26. Bxd3 Rad8 27. Qc3
Bc8 28. Nf3 Qxc3 29. Rxc3 g4_)
*15... exd6 16. cxd6 c6* Թվում է թե սևերը պատրաստում են զինվորի առաջխաղացումը դեպի e4, բայց Լևոնն այլ կարծիքի է *17. Na4 e4* 
Լաքրոսս (2298) - Վելց (2169) պարտիայում (Վոլկինգեն, 2000) հանդիպել է.
(_17... f4 18. Nc5 Bf5 19. Qxb7 Qh5 20. d7 Ng4 21. h3 fxg3 22. Qxa8 Rxa8 23. d8=Q+ Rxd8 24. Rxd8+ Kh7 25. hxg4 Qxg4 26. fxg3 Qxe2 27. Bf2 Qxb2 28. Rad1 Qxa2 29. g4 Bg6 30. R1d7 h5 31. Re7 Kh6 32. Rd6_) 
Էրնստ (2436) - Լոքդահլ (2259) պարտայում (Ստոկհոլմ, 2002).
(_17... Nd7 18. Ba5 h5 19. Bc7 Rf6 20. Rac1 e4 21. f3 h4 22. fxe4 hxg3 23. Qxg3 f4 24. Qxg5 Rg6 25. Qh4+ Kg8 26. Qe7 Rxg2+ 27. Kxg2 Qg6+ 28. Kh1 Ne5 29. Rg1 Bg4 30. d7 Bf6 31.
Rxg4 Nxg4 32. Qe6+_) 
*18. Nc5* 
Հնարավոր էր _18. Bc3 Nd5 +/−_ 
*18... f4?* սևերը ստանում են տարածքային առավելության 
(_18... Nd5!?+/=_ իմաստ ուներ՝ բերելով բարդացումներ)
*19. Bc3* 
Միայն ոչ _19. Nxb7 Rb8 20. d7 Bxd7=/+_
*19... e3 20. Bxf6 Rxf6 21. d7 exf2+ 22. Kf1 Bxd7 23. Nxd7*
Տեսական հավասար դիրքի կբերեր. _23. Rxd7 Qh5 24. h3 g4 25. gxf4 Re8 26. Rxg7 gxh3=_
*23... Re6* 
Առավել հաջող կլիներ _23... Rf7 24. Nb6 (24. Qxb7?! Rd8+/=) 24... Rb8 25. g4 +/−_ 
*24. Nb6* 
Հնարավոր էր _24. Rd2!? b5 25. Kxf2 Qe7+/−_
*24... Re3 25. Qc4* 
Սպիտակների հիմնական շարունակությունն էր՝ _25. Qc2 Rb8 26. g4 h5 +/−_
*25... Rb8 26. Rd7* 
Որոշիչ առավելություն կտար՝ _26. Nd7!? Rc8 27. g4+−_
*26... fxg3* 
Հետաքրքրական է առավել ճիշտ ճանապարհը _26... Qh5 27. h3 g4 28. Qxf4+−_
Ա) _28. Kxf2__ Rbe8 29. Rxg7 Rxe2+_ 
(եթե 29... Kxg7?!, ապա 30. Qd4+ Kg6 31. Qxf4=/+ (31. gxf4 $2 Rxe2+ 32. Kf1 gxh3 33. Qd3+ Qf5 34. Qxf5+ Kxf5 35. Bxh3+ Kxf4+ -) 
30. Kg1 Rxg2+ 
(եթե 30... Kxg7?!, ապա 31. Bf1 (31. gxf4 դեռ անհնար է վերցնել զինվորը Rxg2+ 32. Kxg2 Qxh3+ 33. Kg1 Re3- +) 31... R2e4 32. Qc3+ Qe5 33. Qxe5+ R8xe5 34. gxf4 Rxf4 35. Nc4 +/−) 
31. Kxg2 Qxh3+ 32. Kg1 Qxg3+ 33. Kf1
Qh3+ 34. Kg1 Qe3+ 35. Kf1 Kxg7 36. Qc3+ Qxc3 37. bxc3 f3 - + 
Բ) _28. gxf4?!_ անկասկած ավելի թույլ է _Rbe8 29. Rxg7 Kxg7 30. Qd4+ Kg8 31. Qc4+ Kh8 32. Qd4+ Kg8 33. Qc4+ Kg7 34. Qd4+ Kg8=_
*27. hxg3 Qh5 28. Kxf2 Rbe8 29. Re1* 
Տարբերակ է նաև _29. Rxb7 Rxe2+ 30. Kf1 Rxg2 31. Kxg2 Re2+ 32. Qxe2 Qxe2+ 33. Kh3 g4+ 34. Kh4 Bxb2 - +_
*29... Qh2* գրոհելով մեկուսացված զինվորի վրա *30. Qg4 R3e6 31. Rd3 ??*
Պարտվող քայլ, դեռ կարելի էր պայքարել _31. Rf7  Kg8 32. Rxg7+ Kxg7 33. Nd7=_ 
*31... h5 32. Qxg5 Rf6+ 33. Rf3 Rxf3+ 34. Kxf3 Rf8+ 35. Ke3 Qxg2 36. Kd3* 
Պետք էր 36. Kd2, մոտենում է ջախջախումը՝ _Qf2 37. Qxh5+ Kg8 38. Qg4 Rd8+ 39. Nd7_ 
*36... Qf2 37. Rh1* 
Փրկվելու վերջին չօգտագործված շանսը՝ _37. Qxh5+ Kg8 38. Qg4 Qxe1 39. Qe6+ Rf7 40. Kc2- +_
*37... Qd4+* 
Ոչինչ չէր տա նաև _37... Qxb6?! 38. Qxh5+ Kg8 39. Qh7+ Kf7 40. Rf1+ Ke6 41. Qe4+ Kd7 42.
Qg4+ Kd8 43. Qg5+ Ke8 44. Qg6+ Kd8 45. Qd6+ Ke8 46. Qe6+ Kd8 47. Qd6+ Ke8 48.
Qg6+ Kd8 49. Qd6+ +/=_
*38. Kc2 Qxb2+* 
Հնարավոր 38... Qxb6?!-ը բավական հեշտ հերքվում է _39.Qxh5+ Kg8 40. Qh7+ Kf7 41. Qf5+ Ke7 42. Qe4+ Kd8 43. Rd1+ Kc8 44. Qg4+ Kb8 45. Qxg7 =_
*39. Kd1 Qb1+ 40. Kd2 Qxh1* 
Այս ուղղով էլ Լևոնի առավելությունը ցցուն է՝_40... Qxh1 41. Nd7 Rf1 -+_
բայց 40... Qxa2+-ը ուղղակի մատային էր. _41. Kd1 Qb3+ 42. Kc1 Bb2+ 43. Kd2 Bc3+ 44. Ke3 Be1+ 45. Ke4 Qb4+ 46. Kd3 Qc3+ 47. Ke4 Re8+ 48. Kf5 Qe5+ 49. Kg6 Rg8+ 50. Kf7 Qe8+ 51. Kf6 Rf8_ 
Անհույս դիրքում Գիրին հանձնվեց. *0-1*

Պարտիայի վերջնական դիրքը.


Մյուս զույգերում՝
Հաշիմով - Իվանչուկ 2-0
Կարլսեն - Նակամուրա 1,5 - 0,5 (բլիցում հաղթեց Մագնուսը)
Անանդ - Թոփալիվ 1,5 - 0,5 (կույր պարտիան ավարտվեց հնդիկի հաղթանակով)
Գրիշչուկ - Կրամնիկ 2-0
Կարյակին - Գելֆանդ 0-2

Առաջին տուրից հետո 2-ական միավորով առաջին տեղում են Արոնյանը, Հաշիմովը, Գրիշչուկն ու Գելֆանդը:

----------

ars83 (14.03.2011), Nare-M (16.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Կարճ ծանուցում վերջին տուրի մասին.

Գելֆանդ - Գրիշչուկ 0,5 - 1,5 (կույր շախմատում հաղթանակը վերջինի կողմն էր)
Կրամնիկ - Անանդ 1 - 1
Թոփալով - Կարյակին 1 - 1
Կարլսեն - Հաշիմով 2 - 0
Գիրի - Իվանչուկ 1 - 1
Նակամուրա - Արոնյան 0,5 - 1,5 (Լևոնը հաղթեց կույր շախմատում. գործնականում պարտված դիրքում հմտորեն պաշտպանվեց ու երկկողմանի ցեյտնոտում Նակայի թույլ տված 70. Rc7? և հատկապես 71. Rc4?? ահավոր սխալներից հետո հասավ հաղթանակի :Jpit:  )

Երկրորդ տուրից հետո 3,5-ական միավորով աղյուսակը գլխավորում են Գրիշչուկը (ի դեպ մոտեցող Կազանի հավակնորդների մրցաշարում Լևոնի մրցակիցը հրաշալի տպավորություն է թողնում  :Good: ), Կարլսենն ու Արոնյանը: 
Այսօր սպասում ենք առաջատարների բախմանը Արոնյան - Կարլսեն  :Love: 


կույրերի հանրություն:ճճճ

----------

ars83 (14.03.2011), Nare-M (16.03.2011), Yevuk (15.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

«Ամբեր» 21-րդ կարգի (չնայած ոչ վարկանիշային) գերմրցաշարի 3-րդ տուրում.

_Արոնյան - Կարլսեն 1 - 1_ (Հետաքրքիր է, որ արագ շախմատի պարտիայում Լևոնը փրկվեց միայն իր փայլուն՝ ես կասեի «գելի» դիրքային հոտառության շնորհիվ: Տակտիկական նկատառումներով խուսափելով իր հարազատ դեբյուտներից Լյովը միջնախաղի շեմին ունենում է մոտ -1,5-ի կարգի դիրք, բայց անընդհատ դիրքային մանևրներով հավասարեցնում է պարտիան՝ անգամ Մագնուսի դեմ: :Think: )
_Հաշիմով - Գիրի 1,5 - 0,5_
_Իվանչուկ - Նակամուրա 0,5 - 1,5_
_Անանդ - Գելֆանդ 1,5 - 0,5_ (Զարմանալ կարելի է, թե ոնց Բորիսը փախցրեց էդ կես միավորը :Unsure: )
_Գրիշչուկ - Կարյակին 0,5 - 1,5_ (Սաշային աչքով տվեցի  :Jpit:  )
_Կրամնիկ - Թոփալով 1 - 1_ (Պապական թշնամիների «զուգարանային» ::}:  մրցավեճն ավարտվեց ոչ ոքի: Կույր շախմատում բուլղարացու ժամանակը սպառվեց (!?), իսկ արագում Վեսելինը վստահ դիրքային հաղթանակ տարավ: )

Այսպիսով երեք տուրից հետո միասնական աղյուսակի ամենավերևում են Արոնյանն ու Կարլսենը 4,5-ական միավորով, ընդ որում առաջինը գլխավորում է կույր շախմատի, իսկ երկրորդը արագ շախմատի առանձին աղյուսակները: Այսօր երկու առաջատարները կխաղան երկու հետնապահների հետ. Արոնյան - Իվանչուկ, Կարլսեն - Գիրի: :Smile: 


Արոնյանն ու Գիրին «կույր» պայքարում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (17.03.2011), Nare-M (16.03.2011), Yevuk (15.03.2011), zanazan (15.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր «Ամբեր»-ում առաջին հանգստյան օրն է: Երեկ՝ չորրորդ տուրում մեր առաջատար Լևոն Արոնյանը 1,5-0,5 հաշվով առավելության հասավ Վասիլի Իվանչուկի հանդեպ: Ի դեպ ասեմ կույր պարտիայում Լյովը կրկին ծանր դիրք ստացավ ու արդյունքում ունեցանք Թ+Ա-ն/Իվանչուկ/ ընդդեմ Ն+զ+Ա/Արոնյան/ վերջնախաղ: Տեսականում իհարկե ուկրաինացու դիրքը հաղթանակ կբերեր 50+ քայլ հետո (ըստ Նալիմովի վերջախաղային աղյուսակի), սակայն Վասիլի Միխայլովիչն ուղղակի չտեսավ հաղթանակ տանող ճանապարհը, իսկ Լևոնը համակարգչային ճշգրտությամբ պաշտպանվելով վաստակեց դժվարին ոչ ոքի: Արագ շախմատի պարտիան ավելի մանրամասն.

*1. c4 g6 2. g3 c5 3. Bg2 Bg7 4. Nc3 Nc6 5. a3 e6 6. b4 d6 7. Rb1 Nge7 8. Nf3 O-O 9. O-O b6 10. Qc2* 
Անգլիական պաշտպանություն ընդդեմ ...g6-ի, չորրորդ քայլը՝ 4 Bg2 Bg7
Հանդիպել է _10. Qb3 Bb7 11. d3 Nf5 12. e3 Qd7 13. Bb2 Nfe7 14. Rfd1 Rad8 15. Ne2 e5 16. Bc3 Nf5 17. Qb2 Rde8 18. bxc5 dxc5 19. a4 Qc7 20. Nd2 Nfd4 21. Nc1 Ba8 22. Qa2 Ne6 23. a5
bxa5 24. Rb5 a6_ Քնոյդլեր (2366)- Շչեկաչև (2530) Ցյուրիխ, 2009
*10... Bb7 11. b5* 
Սպառնում է _b5xc6_ 
Հանդիպել է _11. Rd1 Qd7 12. e3 Rac8 13. b5 Ne5 14. Nxe5 dxe5 15. Bxb7 Qxb7 16. d3 f5 17. Qe2 Rcd8 18. e4 f4 19. Qg4 Qc8 20. Ne2 f3 21. Nc3 Rd6 22. Na4 Qe8 23. Nb2 h6 24. Be3 Kh7 25. Kh1 Ng8_  Գուրգենիձե - Կորչնոյ, Թբիլիսի, 1956
Կամ _11. bxc5 dxc5 12. d3 Nf5 (12... Qd7 13. Bb2 Rad8 14. Nb5 e5 15. a4 Rfe8 16. a5 Nd4 17. Nbxd4 exd4 18. axb6 axb6 19. Bc1 Nc8 20. h4 h6 21. Bf4 Re6 22. Qd2 Rde8 23. Rfe1 Kh7 24. Bh3 f5 25. h5 g5 26. Bxf5+ Kh8 27. Be5_ Հեսսել (2195) - Ֆիլիպովիչ(2236) Տորոնտո, 2006
Այլ շարունակություն _13. Bg5 Qd7 14. Nb5 h6 15. Bf4 g5 16. Bc1 g4 17. Nd2 Rad8 18. Bb2 f6 19. Rfe1 h5 20. Ne4 h4 21. Qd2 Nfd4 22. Nxd4 Nxd4 23. Bxd4 Qxd4 24. Qf4 Bc8 25. Rb3 f5_ Վիլլիմ (2124)-Բրեդեր (2303) Վոերիշոֆեն, 2000 
*11... Na5 12. d3* 
Ամրացնելով c4+e4-ը 
*12...d5* 
_d5xc4_-ի սպառնալիքով 
*13. Rd1 Nf5 14. Bg5*
_Bg5xd8_-ի ակնկալիքով
Հիմնական այլընտրանքն էր _14. cxd5 exd5 15. e4 dxe4 16. dxe4 Nd4 17. Nxd4 cxd4=_-ը
*14... Nd4 15. Qc1*
Ավելի սուր շարունակություն էր _15. Bxd8 Nxc2 16. Rbc1 Nxa3−+_ (եթե _16... Raxd8?!_ ապա _17. Rxc2 dxc4 18. Kf1−+_) (եթե _16... Rfxd8?!_ ապա _17. Rxc2 dxc4
18. Ne1−+_) (և եթե _16... Bxc3?!_ ապա _17. Rxc2 Bh8 18. Be7=/+_)) 
*15... Nab3* 
Հետաքրքիր է _15... Qd7 16. cxd5 Bxd5 17. Nxd4 Bxg2 18. Nf3 Bxf3 19. exf3=/+_
*16. Bxd8 Nxc1 17. Rdxc1 Nxf3+ 18. Bxf3 Rfxd8 19. a4 Rab8 20. cxd5 exd5 21. a5 Rd6 22. Na4 Bc8 23. Kg2 h5* 
Ավելի հաջող կլիներ _23... Be6 24. Kg1=/+_
*24. h3*
Պաշտպանելով g4-ը 
*24...Be6 25. Rc2 c4 26. dxc4 Bf5* 
Սպառնալիքն է _Bf5xc2_ 
*27. Rbc1 Bxc2 28. Rxc2 dxc4* 
Ավելի թույլ է _28... bxa5 29. Bxd5 g5 30. Rd2=_
*29. axb6 axb6 30. Rxc4* 
Փոխանակումներից ակնհայտորեն շահում են սևերը
*30...Rd4 31.Nb2 Rxc4 32. Nxc4 Bf8 33. Bd5 Kg7 34. e4 Bc5 35. f4 Rc8 36. Ne5 f6 37. Nd3 Bf8
38. Bc6 Rd8*
Հեռանկարում է _Rd8xd3_-ը
*39. Bd5*
Նպատակային է բավականաչափ 
*39...Rd7 40. g4* 
Կարելի էր _40. Kf3 Bd6=/+_
*40... h4 41. Kf3* 
Մյուս դեպքում _41. Kf2 Rc7 42. Bc6 Ra7=/+_
*41... g5 42. fxg5 fxg5 43. Ne5* 
Ճիշտ կլիներ _43. Ke3 Rc7 44. Kd2 Bd6−+_
*43... Ra7 44. Nc4* 
_44. Nd3_-ի դեպքում _Ra5−+_
*44...Bc5−+ 45. e5* 
Նույնը նաև _45. Ke2−+_ 
*45... Ra2 46. Ke4 Rh2 47. Kf5 Rxh3 48. Kxg5* 
Պետք էր _48.Bc6 −+_
*48... Rd3 49. Bc6 h3 50. e6*
_50. Kf5_-ը չէր փոխի հարցի էությունը՝ կհետևեր _50...h2 51. Ke6 Kg6−+_ 
*50... h2 51. Nxb6* 
Միակ ողջամիտ քայլը 51. Kf5−+, հակառակ դեպքում անմիջապես ջախջախում
*51... Rd6* ու սպիտակները հանձնվեցին. սպառնում էր _51... Rd6 52. Bg2 Rxb6−+_
*0-1*

Վերջնական դիրքը.


Մնացած արդյունքները.

Գելֆանդ - Թոփալով 0,5 - 1,5 (բուլղարացին հաղթեց արագ պարտիայում)
Գրիշչուկ - Անանդ 0,5 - 1,5 (Վիշիի օգտին ավարտվեց արագ պարտիան)
Կարյակին - Կրամնիկ 1 - 1 (կույր շախմատում հաղթեց Սերգեյը, իսկ արագում Վլադիմիրը)
Կարլսեն - Գիրի 1,5 - 0,5 (Մագնուսը ավելի «արագ» էր)
Նակամուրա - Հաշիմով 1,5 - 0,5 (Հիկարուն հաղթեց արագ պարտիայում)


Մրցաշարի երկու առաջատարները 4-րդ տուրում տարած հաղթանակներից հետո

4 տուրից հետո Արոնյանն ու Կարլսենը 6-ական միավորով գլխավորում են աղյուսակը: Հետաքրքիր մի փաստ. մրցաշարի ոչ պաշտոնական վարկանիշային աղյուսակի վերնամասն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

1. Արոնյան - 2957 (!!)
2. Կարլսեն - 2947
3. Անանդ - 2901

Վաղը Լևոնի մրցակիցը ադրբեջանցի Վուգար Հաշիմով է:

----------

Ariadna (16.03.2011), ars83 (21.03.2011), Gayl (17.03.2011), Nare-M (16.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հանգստյան օրվանից հետո (ի դեպ ըստ Ֆրենք Լուքասի լուսանկարների լավ էլ հանգստացել էին  :Jpit: ՝


Հաջորդաբար՝ Արոնյանը, Հաշիմովը, Կարլսենը, Գիրին )

մեկնարկեց 5-րդ տուրը: Մեկնարկեց ու ընթացավ մեզ համար ուղղակի հրաշալի: Թե՛ արագ, և թե՛ կույր պարտիաներում ադրբեջանցին ձախողեց խաղը, իսկ Լևոնը ցույց տվեց աներևակայելի հաշվարկ (արագ պարտիայի 25. g5!!-ը ուղղակի արվեստի գործ է :Love: ): Արդյունքում 0-2 հօգուտ Արոնյանի:
Լյովի հետ հավասար միավորներ ունեցող Կարլսենը երկու հայրական ապտակ ստացավ նախորդ տուրում Արոնյանից պարտություն կրած Վասիլի Իվանչուկից: Վասիլի Միխալիչը արագ պարտիայում հաջողացրեց անգամ (իհարկե, ոչ առանց Մագնուսի գործուն աջակցության  :Jpit:  ) մատ հայտարարել: 2800+ շախմատիստի համար դա իհարկե մեղմ ասած նվաստացուցիչ է: Հարկ եմ համարում բոլոր շախմատային ֆորումներում տեղ գտած մատի սքինը անմահացնել նաև այստեղ. հիացե՛ք: :LOL: 



Ու ունեցանք հետևյալ արդյունքները.
Հաշիմով - Արոնյան 0-2
Գիրի - Նակամուրա 1,5-0,5
Իվանչուկ - Կարլսեն 2-0
Անանդ - Կարյակին 1-1 (Zzzz  :Wacko: )
Կրամիկ - Գելֆանդ 1-1 (մեկական հաղթանակով)
Թոփալով - Գրիչուկ 1-1 (նույնպես մեկական հաղթանակով)

Այսպիսով 5 տուրերից հետո և՛ կույր պայքարում, և՛ արագում, և՛ ընդհանուր հաշվարկում միանձնյա առաջատարը Հայաստանը ներկայացնուղ Լևոն Արոնյանն է 8 միավորով: 2-րդ տեղում ընթացող աշխարհի չեմպիոն Վիշի Անանդը հետ է մնում 1,5 միավորով: :Cool: 


Կադր Արոնյան - Հաշիմով արագ պարտիայից

Այսօր Լևոնին կդիմակայի Կազանի հավանորդների մրցաշարի նրա առաջին հակառակորդ Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկը:

----------

Ariadna (21.03.2011), Armen.181 (18.03.2011), ars83 (21.03.2011), Gayl (18.03.2011), matlev (18.03.2011), Monk (18.03.2011), Nare-M (18.03.2011), Արշակ (18.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Yahoo: 
Ժող ջան, ահավոր զբաղված եմ մանրամասն գրելու համար, բայց արագ ասեմ գնամ: «Ամբերի» 8-րդ տուրում Լևոն Առյուծասիրտը 1,5-0,5 հաշվով հաղթանակի հասավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն Վիշվանաթան Անանդի նկատմամբ: Արագ շախմատի պարտիայում Արոնյանի փայլուն խաղին ի պատասխան Վիշին կարողացավ պատասխանել միայն 59-րդ քայլում պարտիան հանձնելով: :Jpit:  Մրցաշարի ավարտից 3 տուր առաջ 16 հնարավորից 11,5 միավորով Լյովը վստահորեն գլխավորում է աղյուսակը: Երկրորդ տեղում ընթացող Մագնուս Կարլսենը կախված իր դեռ կայանալիք պարտիայում ցուցադրած արդյունքից 1,5-0,5 միավորով կզիջի մեր առաջատարին: Մանրամասները ժամանակ ունենալուն պես: :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (21.03.2011), Ariadna (21.03.2011), ars83 (21.03.2011), einnA (21.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Lion (21.03.2011), Monk (20.03.2011), Nare-M (20.03.2011), Yellow Raven (21.03.2011), Դավիթ (20.03.2011), Լեո (20.03.2011), Ձայնալար (21.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մանրամասները ժամանակ ունենալուն պես:


Ըհը... :Jpit: 
Երեկվա արդյունքները (ընդ որում բոլոր կույր պարտիաներն ավարտվեցին ոչ ոքի, իսկ արագ պարտիաներում հաղթեցին սպիտակները).

*Արոնյան - Անանդ 1,5 - 0,5* (Զուտ տվյալ մրցաշարի տեսանկյունից հաջողությունը մի կողմ դնելով՝ կարող ենք արձանագրել, որ աշխարհի չեմպիոնի լևոնաֆոբիան արունակվում է: Կրամնիկի խոսքերով. «Վիշին դարձել է Լևոնի կլիենտը»: :Jpit:  Հուսանք, որ ավանդույթը կպահպանվի 2012-ի աշխարհի չեմպիոնի մրցաշարում ևս/հուսանք Լևոնը առանց խնդիրների կհասնի այդտեղ/: Իսկ պարտիայի մասին ասեմ, որ վճռական դեր խաղացին Անանդի թույլ տված 23...Qf4? և 38...Bxh3? սխալները: )
*Իվանչուկ - Գելֆանդ 1,5 - 0,5* (Չեմ դադարում հիանալ Վասիլի Միխալիչի մարտական ոգով: Վերջին տեղից բարձրանալով՝ նա արդեն կիսում է 3-րդ տեղը Անանդի հետ: Անընդմեջ հաղթանակներ Անանդի, Մանչուկի (Մագնուսի :LOL: ), Գրիշչուկի, Գելֆանդի նկատմամբ. համաձայնեք տպավորիչ է: :Cool: )
*Նակամուրա - Գրիշչուկ 1,5 - 0,5* (Մրցաշարային աղյուսակի միջնամասում հանգրվանած 2 ԳՄ-երի մրցավեճն ավարտվեց ճապոնական ծագմամբ ամերիկացու հաղթանակով: )
*Կարլսեն - Թոփալով 1,5 - 0,5* (Վիկինգը հաջողությամբ հետապնդում է Լևոնին՝ մնալով կես քայլի հեռավորության վրա: Շատ բան կորորշի վաղը կայանալիք նրա մրցավեճը Անանդի հետ: )
*Հաշիմով - Կրամնիկ 1,5 - 0,5* (Անկեղծ ցավում եմ Վլադիմիր Բորիսիչի համար: :Sad:  Չեմ էլ կարողանում հիշել մի մրցաշար, ուր նա վերջին տեղում լիներ: Երևի թե, նորից իրեն զգացնել է տալիս նրա չարաբաստիկ արտրիտը: Բայց հուսանք Վլադը չի օգտագործի դուռը «շրմփացնելով» հեռանալու իր վերջին շանսը, ու նույն ոգով էլ կխաղա Արոնյանի հետ: :LOL: )
*Գիրի - Կարյակին 1,5 - 0,5* (Երիտասարդ հոլանդացին հաջողությամբ օգտագործեց իր հնարավորությունն ու շրջանցեց Կրամնիկին :Smile: 

Այսպիսով մրցաշարի ավարտից 3 տուր առաջ աղյուսակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

*1.* Արոնյան - 11,5
*2.* Կարլսեն - 11
*3.* Իվանչուկ - 8,5
Անանդ - 8,5



Ի դեպ Անանդի հանդիպ տարած հաղթանակի համար Լևոնը ստացավ օրվա պարտիայի 1000 եվրո մրցանակը: :Jpit: 
Այսօրվա հանգստյան օրվանից հետո, վաղը Լևոնը կմրցի Կրամնիկի, Կարլսենը Անանդի հետ: Կարծում եմ շատ բան կորոշվի հենց վաղը:

----------

Ariadna (21.03.2011), ars83 (21.03.2011), einnA (21.03.2011), Lion (24.03.2011), Monk (21.03.2011), Nare-M (21.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (24.03.2011), Ձայնալար (21.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երեկ Մոնակոյում ընթացող «Ամբեր» գերմրցաշարում տեղի ունեցավ 9-րդ տուրը: Լևոնի մրցակիցը Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկն էր: Արոնյանը, ոգևորված րոպեներ առաջ Կարլսենի կրած պարտությունից, դուրս եկել հաղթելու հստակ որոշմամբ: Հաշվի առնելով մրցակցի խայտառակ մարզավիճակը՝ Լևոնը խաղաց բավական տարօրինակ 11.e4!?՝ զոհաբերելով զինվորը: Ինչպես հետխաղյա մամլո ասուլիսում պատմեց հայ շախմատիստը, ինքը մինչև վերջ էլ համոզված էր, որ չունի բավարար փոխատուցում ու ստիպված էր խաղալ ուժերի գերլարումով: Այնուամենայիվ սևերը այդպես էլ չտեսակ հիմնական հակախաղը (երևի պետք էր 14. Rfe8?-ի փոխարեն խաղալ 14... h5!, 15. Qg3 Nxd4 16. Kf1 Nxe2 17. Ngxe2 Bxc3 18. bxc3 Rae8=-ի ակնկալիքով :Think: ) ու 16-րդ քայլին (Bh6-ից հետո) սպիտակների շանսերն անհամեմատ լավն էին: Լևոնը նշեց, որ թագուհիների փոխանակումից հետո, ինքն արդեն վստահ էր, որ սևերի դիրքը պարտված էր. «Խաղը շարունակում էր հետաքրքիր մնալ, բայց ես խաղացի բավական զգույշ ու տուն տարա խազապուխտը»: Թեև հետո զգուշորեն ավելացրեց. «Տարա, բայց չկերա»:  :Jpit: 
Արագ պարտիայում Արոնյանը 1. d4-ին պատասխանեց Գրյունֆելդով (մի տարբերակ, որն, ի հակադրություն վաղ շրջանի, շատ հազվադեպ է պատահում Լևոնի մոտ): Կրամնիկը փորձեց ապացուցել, որ դիրքն ավելի լավ է զգում, բայց Արոնյանը հետո էլ նշեց, որ որևէ իրական վտանգ չէր տեսնում սպիտակների գործողություններում: Այդպես էլ եղավ ու 42-րդ քայլում կողմերը համաձայնվեցին ոչ ոքիի:
Այսպիսով *Արոնյան - Կրամնիկ* 1,5 - 0,5


Խաղա՞լ 11.e4!?, թե ոչ, սա է խնդիրը:

Մյուս արդյունքները.
*Հաշիմով - Գելֆանդ* 1 - 1 (Արագ պարտիայում հաղթեց իսրայելցին, կույրում՝ ադրբեջանցին)
*Գիրի - Գրիշչուկ* 0,5 - 1,5 (Գրիշչուկը հաղթեց արագ պարտիայում)
*Կարլսեն - Անանդ* 1 - 1 (Կարլսենը կույր պարտիայում վերոնշյալ պարտությունից հետո հաջողացրեց հաղթել արագ պարտիայում ու որոշ չափով պահպանեց մրցաշարի ինտրիգը)
*Թոփալով - Նակամուրա* 1 - 1 (Տոպան հաղթեց արագ պարտայում, Նական՝ կույրում)
*Իվանչուկ - Կարյակին* 1 - 1

Մրցաշարային վիճակը հետևյալն է.

*1.* Արոնյան - 13
*2.* Կարլսեն - 12
*3.* Անանդ - 9,5
Գրիշչուկ - 9,5
Իվանչուկ - 9,5

Այսպիսով մրցաշարի ավարտից 2 տուր առաջ հաղթողի ռեալ հավակնորդները երկուսն են Լևոնն ու Մագնուսը: Այսօր Արոնյանի հակառակորդն է Թոփալովը, Կարլսենինը՝ Գրիշչուկը:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.03.2011), einnA (23.03.2011), Lion (24.03.2011), Monk (23.03.2011), Nare-M (25.03.2011), V!k (23.03.2011), Yevuk (24.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Yahoo: 

Ժող ջան, «Ամբեր» շախմատային փառատոնի վերջին տուրի միայն կույր մասի ավարտից հետո Լևոն Արոնյանը վաղաժամ ապահովեց հաղթանակը մրցաշարում: Կարլսենի կրած պարտությունից հետո նրանց տարբերությունը հասավ 1,5 միավորի: Այսպիսով շնորհավորենք մեզ ու մեր առաջատարին փայլուն ելույթի ու տպավորիչ հաղթանակի համար:
Լևոնը ևս մի անգամ ցուցադրեց իր գերազանցությունը մրցակիցների հանդեպ: Հուսանք հաջողությունը նրան կուղեկցի նաև Կազանում: Ինչպես հայտնի հեղափոխականն էր ասում. *«КАЗАНЬ ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ ВЗЯТА!»*  :Jpit: 


 :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (24.03.2011), Ariadna (24.03.2011), Armen.181 (25.03.2011), ars83 (25.03.2011), einnA (25.03.2011), Freeman (26.07.2011), Gayl (24.03.2011), Lion (24.03.2011), matlev (25.03.2011), Monk (24.03.2011), Nare-M (25.03.2011), Sagittarius (25.03.2011), Yevuk (24.03.2011), Գեա (24.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (24.03.2011), Լեո (25.03.2011), Ձայնալար (25.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Միանում եմ Moonwalker ի շնորհավորանքներին: Ապեր քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն:

----------

ars83 (25.03.2011), einnA (25.03.2011), Monk (24.03.2011), Moonwalker (24.03.2011), Nare-M (25.03.2011), Yevuk (25.03.2011), Ձայնալար (25.03.2011)

----------


## Lion

:Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux: 

Ապրի Լևոնը, ջան, շնորհավորում եմ ու ցանկանում եմ մեր շախմատային հսկային նորանոր հաջողություններ:

"Казань... *брал*"... թող տարիներ հետո սենց մի բան ասի մեր այս տաղանդավոր տղեն  :Smile: 

*Moonwalker-*ին էլ, հատուկ շնորհակալություն անչափ հետաքրքիր և հումորով տեղեկատվության տրամադրման համար:

----------

ars83 (25.03.2011), einnA (25.03.2011), Freeman (26.07.2011), Gayl (25.03.2011), Moonwalker (25.03.2011), Nare-M (25.03.2011), Yevuk (25.03.2011), Գեա (24.03.2011), Ձայնալար (25.03.2011)

----------


## ars83

:Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Bux:   :Bux: 

Կեցցե՛ մեր Լևոնը: Շնորհավոոոոո՛ր, ժողովուրդ:

----------

einnA (25.03.2011), Gayl (25.03.2011), Lion (25.03.2011), Moonwalker (25.03.2011), Nare-M (25.03.2011), Yevuk (25.03.2011), Ձայնալար (25.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*ՖԻԴԵ-ն* և *Չինաստանի շախմատային ասոցիացիան* ներկայացնում են շախմատի տղամարդկանց 8-րդ թիմային առաջնությունը *Նինգբոյում*` հուլիսի 15-ից 27-ը :Jpit: 

*Մասնակիցները*
ՖԻԴԵ-ի D.07.11.6.2. որոշման համաձայն մասնակցության հրավեր է ուղարկվել հետևյալ երկրներին.

1. *Չինաստան* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2659, հրավիրված է, որպես հյուրընկալող երկիր)
2. *Ռուսաստան* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2734, հրավիրված է, որպես 2009թ.-ի չեմպիոն)
3. *Ուկրաինա* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2696, հրավիրված է, որպես 2010թ.-ի շախմատային օլիմպիադայի հաղթող)
4. *Իսրայել* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2640, հրավիրված է, որպես 2010թ.-ի շախմատային օլիմպիադայի 2-րդ մրցանակակիր)
5. *Հունգարիա* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2644, հրավիրված է, որպես 2010թ.-ի շախմատային օլիմպիադայի 3-րդ մրցանակակիր)
6. *Ադրբեջան* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2639, հրավիրված է, որպես Եվրոպայի գործող չեմպիոն)
7. *Հնդկաստան* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2645, հրավիրված է, որպես Ասիայի գործող չեմպիոն)
8. *ԱՄՆ* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2639, հրավիրված է, որպես Ամերիկայի գործող չեմպիոն)
9. *Եգիպտոս* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2464/ :LOL: , ողջ երկրում ընդհամենը 2 գրոսմայստեր/, հրավիրված է, որպես Աֆրիկայի չեմպիոն)
10. *Հայաստան* (երկրի միջին վարկանիշը 2654, հրավիրված է, որպես ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահի նոմինանտ)

*Մասնակցության կարգը*

Յուրաքանչյուր երկիր ներկայացնում է 5 մարզիկ (4 հիմնական և 1 պահեստային) և մեկ մարզիչ: Այսպիսով երկիրը ներկայանում է 6 հոգանոց պատվիրակություն: Նրանց ծախսերը (ներառյալ 5 աստղանի հյուրանոցն ու սնունդը) հոգում են կազմակերպիչները: Յուրաքանչյուր լրացուցիչ մարդու համար վճարում է նրան ներկայացնող երկիրը:

*Խաղացողների պարտականությունները*

Բոլոր խաղացողները պարավոր են մասնակցել բացման և փակման արարողություններին:Մրցաշարն անցկացվելու է այսպես կոչված «zero tolerance»-ի կանոնների համաձայն:Չի թույլատրում ոչ ոքի առաջարկել մինչև 30-րդ քայլը: :Yahoo: Բոլոր ֆեդերացիաները պարտավոր են ընդունել այս կանոնները:

*Անցկացման վայրը*

Մրցաշարն անցկացվելու է Նինգբոյի «Չինաստանը նոր հարյուրամյակում» հինգաստղանի հյուրանոցում: Խաղերն անց են կացվելու նույն հյուրանոցի հանդիսությունների դահլիճում:

*Մրցաշարի կանոնները*

Մրցաշարն անցկացվելու է 9 շրջանով՝ Շվեյցարական մրցակարգով: Ամեն թիմ խաղալու է մյուս բոլոր թիմերի հետ: Գույներն ու թիմերի համարները կորոշվեն բացման արարողության ժամանակ՝ վիճակահանությամբ:
Ժամանակը հաշվարկվելու է ինչպես ավանդաբար՝ 90 րոպե առաջին 40 քայլերի համար + 30 րոպե մինչև պարտիայի ավարտը + 30 վայրկյան յուրաքանչյուր քայլի համար սկսած 1-ից:

*Միավորների հաշվարկման կարգը*

Արդյունքները հաշվարկվելու են ըստ ՖԻԴԵ-ի օլիմպիական սկզբունքների՝ 2 միավոր թիմային հաղթանակի, 1 միավոր՝ ոչ ոքիի և 0 միավոր՝ պարտության համար: Միավորների հավասարության դեպքում՝
հաշվարկվելու են բոլոր խաղատախտակների վրա հավաքած միավորները,հաշվի է առնվելու միմյանց միջև հանդիպման ելքը,օգտագործվելու է Սոնեբորն-Բերգերի միավորային համակարգը,օգտագործվելու է Բեռլինյան համակարգը/1-ին խաղատախտակ - 4 միավոր, 2-րդ խաղատախտակ - 3 միավոր ևն),անցկացվելու է նոր մրցախաղ՝ յուրաքանչյուր խաղացողին գումարային 15 րոպե ժամանակային հաշվարկով:

*Մրցանակները*

Առաջին երեք տեղերը զբաղեցրած թիմերի բոլոր 6 անդամները (հիմնական քառյակը+պահեստայինը+մարզիչը) կստանան համապատասխան հարգի մեդալներ: Մեդալներ կտրվեն նաև խաղատախտակների հաշվարկով: 5-րդ խաղատախտակի խաղացող կճանաչվի նա, ով 50%-ից քիչ հանդիպումներ է անցկացրել:

*Օրակարգը*

Բացման և փակման օրերն են հուլիսի 16-ն ու 26-ը: Հանգստյան օրն է հուլիսի 22-ը: Մնացած օրերը խաղային են, պարտիաների սկիզբը տեղի ժամանակով 15:00-ին:

*Մրցավարները*

ՖԻԴԵ-ի D.07.6.5. որոշման համաձայն գլխավոր մրցավարն է Պանայոտիս Նիկոլոպոլուսը Հունաստանից:

Արդեն հայտնի են որոշ թիմերի՝ այդ թվում Հայաստանի կազմը.

1. *Լևոն Արոնյան*, 2808
2. *Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան*, 2705
3. *Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան*, 2670
4. *Գաբրիել Սարգսյան*, 2663
5. *Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան*, 2553 /ՀՀ գործող չեմպիոնը/
Գլխ. մարզիչ` *Արշակ Պետրոսյան*

Տեղեկացման կարգով ասեմ, որ նախկին 7 առաջնություններում 5 անգամ հաղթել է ԽՍՀՄ/Ռուսաստանը՝
1985թ.-ին Լյուցեռնում /Կարպով, Յուսուպով, Վահանյան, Սոկոլով, Բելյավսկի/
1989թ.-ին Լյուցեռնում /Կարպով, Բելյավսկի, Էլվեստ, Վահանյան, Իվանչուկ/
1997թ.-ին Լյուցեռնում /Բարեև, Սվիդլեր, Խալիֆման, Ռուբլևսկի, Դրեև/
2005թ.-ին Բեերշեբայում /Սվիդլեր, Դրեև, Գրիշչուկ, Մորոզևիչ, Բարեև/
2009թ.-ին Բուրսայում /Գրիշչուկ, Յակովենկո, Մորոզևիչ, Տոմաշևսկի, Մալախով/

մեկական անգամ ԱՄՆ-ը՝

1993թ.-ին Լյուցեռնում /Կամսկի, Յերմոլինսկի, Գուլկո, Կայդանով, Բենջամին/

և Ուկրաինան՝

2001թ.-ին Երևանում /Իվանչուկ, Պոնոմարյով, Բալկան, Էինգորն, Ռոմանիշին/:
Մեր լավագույն արդյունքը եղել է 1997, 2001, 2005-ին զբաղեցրած 3-րդ տեղը:

Ըստ *ՖԻԴԵ-ի կայքի* և այլ աղբյուրների


Մի խոսքով քննություններից պրծնենք՝ տենանք ինչ ենք անում: :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (04.07.2011), Lem (13.06.2011), Lion (13.06.2011), Malxas (03.07.2011), Nare-M (20.07.2011), Yevuk (03.07.2011), Լեո (16.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արդեն հայտնի են որոշ թիմերի՝ այդ թվում Հայաստանի կազմը.
> 
> 1. *Լևոն Արոնյան*, 2808
> 2. *Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան*, 2705
> 3. *Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան*, 2670
> 4. *Գաբրիել Սարգսյան*, 2663
> 5. *Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան*, 2553 /ՀՀ գործող չեմպիոնը/
> Գլխ. մարզիչ` *Արշակ Պետրոսյան*


Մրցաշարի մոտենալուն զուգաընթաց ներկայացնեմ նաև մյուս թիմերի կազմերը (այն թիմերում, որոնք դեռ չեն որոշել տախտակների հերթականությունը շախմատիստները ներկայացված են ըստ վարկանիշի)՝

*Ռուսաստան*

1. *Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ*, 2746
2. *Սերգեյ Կարյակի*ն, 2788
3. *Պյոտր Սվիդլեր*, 2739
4. *Նիկիտա Վիտյուգով*, 2733
5. *Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի*, 2711

2741 միջին վարկանիշով այս գերթիմը մարտի է տանելու ոչ վաղ անցյալի հայտնի շախմատիստ *Եվգենի Բարեևը*: Այստեղ անգամ *աշխարհի 14-րդ չեմպիոնի* հրաժարվելուց հետո այնպիսի ծանր մրցակցություն էր, որ Չինաստան մեկնելիք թիմում տեղ չգտավ անգամ Եվրոպայի գործող չեմպիոն *Վլադիմիր Պոտկինը* (!!):

*Չինաստան*

1. *Վանգ Յուե*, 2709
2. *Վանգ Հաո*, 2718
3. *Յու Յանգյի*, 2672
4. *Լի Չաո*, 2669
5. *Լինգ Դիրեն*, 2654

Գլխավոր մարզիչն է *Յե Յիանգչուանը*

*Ուկրաինա*

1. *Վասիլի Իվանչուկ*, 2768
2. *Պավել Էլյանով*, 2697
3. *Զախար Եֆիմենկո*, 2706
4. *Ալեքսանդր Արեշչենկո*, 2682
5. *Ալեքսանդր Մոյիսեենկո*, 2715

Թիմի ավագն է *Օլեքսանդր Սուլիպան*: Ուկրաինացիների հիմնական կորուստը երկրի գործող չեմպիոն *Ռուսլան Պոնոմարյովի* բացակայությունն է:

*Ադրբեջան*

1. *Շաքրիար Մամեդյարով*, 2765
2. *Վուգար Հաշիմով*, 2760
3. *Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով*, 2744
4. *Ռաուֆ Մամեդով*, 2679
5. *Հադիր Հուսեյնով*, 2625

Թիմի նոր գլխավոր մարզիչն է *Վլադիմիր Թուքմաքովը*, ով անցյալ տարի Ուկրաինային հասցրեց թիմային մրցաշարի բարձունքին: Կարծում եմ դեռ չեն հարթվել Հաշիմովի հետ կապված ներթիմային կոնֆլիկտները, որոնք բնական են՝ հաշվի առնելով 3 մոտավորապես հավասարազոր խաղացողների առկայութունը:

Մնացած թիմերի կազմերը չեմ կարծում, թե որևէ հետաքրքրություն են ներկայացնում: Մասնավորապես հաշվի առնելով, որ գահի երկու հավակնորդները՝ *Անանդն* ու *Գելֆանդը* չեն մասնակցելու: Ամերիկյան թիմում ենթադրաբար չի լինի *Հիկարու Նակամուրան*:

Կարծում եմ մեր թիմը համաձայնեցված խաղի դեպքում ոչ վատ շանսեր կունենա՝ հաշվի առնելով երկրորդ 2700+ խաղացողի՝ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանի հայտնվելը: Մեր առաջատար Լևոն Արոնյանը, ունենալով մրցաշարի բարձրագույն վարկանիշը, մյուս առաջատարներից շատերի բացակայության պայմաններում լավ հնարավորություն կունենա անհատական վարկանիշը բարձրացնելու: :Smile:

----------

ars83 (04.07.2011), Lion (03.07.2011), Malxas (03.07.2011), Yevuk (03.07.2011), Լեո (16.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր Նինգբոյի New Century Grand Hotel-ում կայացավ շախմատի 8-րդ թիմային առաջնության վիճակահանությունը: Ըստ դրա Հայաստանը ստացավ պայմանական 2-րդ համարը՝

1. ԱՄՆ
2. Հայաստան
3. Եգիպտոս
4. Չինաստան
5. Հնդկաստան
6. Հունգարիա
7. Ադրբեջան
8. Ուկրաինա
9. Իսրայել
10. Ռուսաստան

Այսպիսի տեսք կունենան հանդիպելիք զույգերը՝


Վաղը խաղում ենք Իսրայելի հետ: Իհարկե ամենաթույլ թիմը չի, բայց առանց Գելֆանդի ահագին հեշտ պիտի որ լինի: Մեկնարկը մեր ժամանակով ժամը 12:00-ին: Տախտակների դասավորությունը կհաղորդվի մոտ կես ժամից: Իսկ ընդհանրապես Իսրայելի թիմը հետևյալ տեսքն ունի՝ Էմիլ Սուտովսկի, Միխայիլ Ռոյզ, Իլյա Սմիրին, Եվգենի Պոստնի, Թամիր Նաբաթի:
Վաղվանից մեր թիմի հաղթող (կամ հաղթողներից լավագույն, ոչ ոքիների դեպքում Արոնյանի :Jpit:  ) պարտիայի մեկնաբանությունը համարյա օնլայն ռեժիմով: :Tongue:

----------

ars83 (17.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Տախտակների դասավորությունը կհաղորդվի մոտ կես ժամից:


Ահա և դասավորությունը: Մեր ու հրեաների մոտ ոչ մի անակնկալ՝

Արոնյան (2805) - Սուտովսկի (2700)
Մովսիսյան (2700) - Ռոյզ (2669)
Հակոբյան (2667) - Սմիրին (2676)
Սարգսյան (2663) - Պոստնի (2616)

Ըստ էության նորմալ խաղի դեպքում պիտի որ խնդիրներ չունենանք: :Think: 
Փոխարենը հետաքրքիր մի քանի դիտարկում այլ հավաքականներից: Ազերների առաջին համար Մամեդյարովը (2765) խաղալու է վերջին տախտակի վրա ( ::}: ): Օգտվելով թիմում 3 հավասար շախմատիստների առկայությունից Թուխմաքովը լաավ մանևրում է: Նպատակը պարզ է՝ վերջին տախտակի վրա հավաքել 100% կամ գոնե հնարավոր մաքսիմում՝ լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշների հարցը լուծելու համար: Նման տակտիկա են որդեգրել նաև ռուսները (4-րդ տախտակին է փորձառու Սվիդլերը): Բայց վերջին տախտակի մոտ էլ ամենևին փլավ չեն բաժանում (մանավանդ ամերիկոսների մոտ. կազմ է վերադարձել Յասսեր Սեյրավանը :Love: )

----------

ars83 (17.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Լավ նորություններ Նինգբոյից :Jpit: 

*Արոնյան - Սուտովսկի*

*1. d4 Nf6 2. c4 g6 3. Nf3 Bg7 4. Nc3 d5 5. cxd5 Nxd5 6. e4 Nxc3 7. bxc3 c5 8. Be3 Qa5 9. Nd2 cxd4*  D85 Գրյունֆելդի փոխանակված պաշտպանության տարօրինակ ճյուղավորումներ 7-րդ քայլից սկսած՝ Արքայի ձիու վարիացիայի նման: :Think:  Շաա՜տ հազվադեպ է հանդիպում էլիտար շախմատիստների մոտ: Ասում են, որ թագուհու զոհաբերումը կոռեկտ է, բայց նման ռիսկային քայլը պահանջում է թեորիայի անթերի իմացություն: Էմիլը, սակայն, կարծես ուղղակի ենթագիտակցորեն սրեց իրավիճակը (ռուս շախմատասերներից մեկի ասած՝ дернул Льва за хвост... :Jpit:  ): Հանդիպել էր՝
_9... O-O 10. Be2 Qxc3 11. Rc1 Qa3 12. Rxc5 Qxa2 13. O-O Nc6 14. Rc4 Qa5 15. d5 Ne5 16. Ra4 Qc7 17. f4 b5 18. Ra3 Nc4 19. Qc2 e6 20. Bxc4 bxc4
21. Qxc4 Qd8 22. Bd4 exd5 23. exd5 Bb7 24. Bxg7_ (Ռուստամ Կասիմջանով (2687) - Դավիդ Նավարա (2638), Վեյկ ան Զեե, 2009թ., ½-½)
Եթե չեմ սխալվում նման տարբերակ մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ կիրառեց կրկին հրեա Ավրուխը Կովչանի դեմ:
*10. Nc4* 
Առաջին ինքնուրույն քայլը Լևոնից: Հիշվում է՝
_10. cxd4 Nc6 11. d5 Nd4 12. Rc1 Qxa2 13. Bc4 Qb2 14. Bxd4 Qxd4 15. Bb5+ Kf8 16. O-O Bh6 17. Rc2 a6 18. Be2 Bd7 19. Qb1 Rc8 20. Nf3 Qf6 21. e5 Qf4 22. Ra2 Bg4 23. Qxb7 Kg7 24. Qxe7 Rhe8_ (Կուլիգովսկի (2450) - Ադորյան (2545), Նյու Յորք, 1981թ., ½-½) 
*10...dxe3?!*
Անկասկած ավելի լավ շարունակություն էր 1_0... Qd8!? և 11. cxd4 b5=_-ից հետո հավասար հնարավորություններ) 
*11.Nxa5+/− Bxc3+ 12. Ke2 Bxa5 13. Kxe3 O-O 14. Bb5 a6 15. Ba4 b5 16. Qd5 Ra7 17. Bb3 Bg4*
Այստեղից սկսվում է սևերի համեմատաբար թույլ քայլերի շարքը, որոնք մրցակցի նյութական առավելության ֆոնի վրա «ապահովում է» պարտությունը: Ավելի ճիշտ էր՝ _17... Rd7 18. Qc5 Rd6 19. Ke2+/−_:
*18. Qg5 Bb6+ 19. Kf4 Be6* 
Միգուցե իմաստ ուներ _19... Bc8!?_-ը:
*20. Bxe6+− fxe6+ 21. Kg3 Nc6* 
Սպիտակների դիրքն արդեն ստրատեգիապես հաղթած է ու մնացածը տեխնիկայի խնդիր է: Ու շատ գեղեցիկ տեխնիկայի :Love: : Իսկ այստեղ սևերի լավագույն շարունակությունն էր _21... Bxf2+ 22. Kh3 Rd7 23. Rhf1 Rd3+ 24. g3+−_:
*22. Kh3 Nd4 23. Rhd1 Rc7 24. Rac1 Rxc1* 
Նորից ոչ լավագույն շարունակությունը: Հնարավոր էր՝ _24... Rd7 25. Rc2+−_ 
*25. Rxc1*
_25. Qxc1_-ը հաղթում է ավելի արագ՝ հաշվի առնելով՝ _25...e5 26. Qg5 Nc6+−_ 
*25... Ne2 26.Qe5* 
_26. Rc2_-ը և հաջորդող _ 26...Nd4 27. Rd2+−_-ը բերելու էին նույն ելքին:
*26... Bd4?* 
Ավելի է վատացնում առանց այդ էլ ոչ նախանձելի իրավիճակը: Ավելի ճիշտ էր՝ _26... Nxc1 27. Qxe6+ Kg7 28. Qxb6 Ne2+−_
*27. Qxe6+ Rf7* 
_27... Kg7_-ը պարտիան ձգձգելու փորձ կլիներ _28. Qxe7+ Rf7 29. Qd6 Nf4+ 30. Kh4 Bf6+ 31. Kg4 h5+ 32. Kf3+−_ 
*28. Rc8+ Kg7 29. g3 Ng1+ 30. Kg2 Rxf2+* 
Ավելի ճշգրիտ 30... Nf3-ը նույնպես ոչինչ չէր կարող փոխել՝ _31. Qxa6 Ne1+ 32. Kf1 Nf3+−_
*31. Kh1 Nf3* 
Համակարգչի նախընտրած _31... Rf7 32. Rh8 h5 33. Rh7+ Kxh7 34. Qxf7+ Kh6 35. Qxe7+−-_ը ոչ շատ բանով է տարբերվում:
*32. Qxe7+ Kh6 33. Qf8+ Kh5 34. Rc5+!* 
Երկու կրակակետով՝ f2 և h5:
*34... Ng5* 
Տարբերակ էր՝ _34... Bxc5 35. Qxc5+_՝ կրկնակի հարձակումով:
*35. Rxg5+! Kxg5 36. Qd8+ Bf6* 
Նույն տաշտակի առաջ է թողնում՝ _36... Kh6  37. Qxd4 Rc2 38. Qf6 Rc1+ 39. Kg2+−_
*37. Qd3 Kg4*
Մյուս ուղին՝ _37... Kh5 38. Kg1 Rxa2 39. Qd5+ Kh6 40. Qxa2+−_ 
*38. Qe3* 
Եվ սևերը հանձնվեցին՝ հաշվի առնելով մոտալուտ ջախջախումը՝ _38. Qe3 Rc2 39. Qf4+ Kh5 40. Qxf6+−_
*1-0*

Փաստորեն՝
*Հայաստան - Իսրայել 3½ - ½*
Արոնյան - Սուտովսկի 1-0
Ռոյզ - Մովսիսյան ½-½ (Սերգեյը վստահորեն չեզոքացրեց մրցաքցի մեկնարկային ակտիվությունը)
Հակոբյան - Պոստնի 1-0 (օրինաչափ արդյունք 57-րդ քայլին, ինչն արդյունք էր երկարատև ու մեթոդիկ ճնշման)
Նաբատի - Սարգսյան 0-1 (հաղթանակ 67-րդ քայլին՝ չնայած վերջում մի փոքր անվստահությանը)

Մյուս զույգերում՝
*ԱՄՆ - Ռուսաստան 1 - 3* (առանց Գրիշչուկի ռուսները վստահ հաղթանակ տարան: Միավոր բերեցին Նեպոմնյաշչին ու Վիտյուգովը)
*Եգիպտոս - Ուկրաինա 1½ - 2½* (այստեղ հիմնական անակնկալը Արեշչենկոյի պարտությունն էր անգամ գրոսմայստեր կոչում չունեցող Շոկերին :Shok: )
*Չինաստան - Ադրբեջան 2 - 2* (արդյունավետ էին Վան Յուեի և Մամեդյարովի պարտիաները: Իրար կերան տնաշենները :LOL: )
*Հնդկաստան - Հունգարիա 2 - 2* (օրինաչափ ոչ ոքիի ֆոնի վրա շողում է մրցաշարի միակ կնոջ՝ Հուդիթ Պոլգարի հաղթանակը :Smile: 

Առաջին տուրից հետո մեր թիմը լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով առաջինն է: Վաղը ամերիկոսների հետ ենք: :Goblin: 

Հ.Գ. Մրցաշարի պաշտոնական սայթում ոչ մի լուսանկար չի տեղադրվել, ուր մեր թիմի անդամները երևան: :Beee:  Ընդհանուր պլան՝

----------

ars83 (18.07.2011), Yevuk (18.07.2011), Լեո (17.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Մունուոկեր ջան, իսկ որտեղից կարելի է օնլայն հետևել պարտիաների ընթացքին?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մունուոկեր ջան, իսկ որտեղից կարելի է օնլայն հետևել պարտիաների ընթացքին?


1. *Պաշտոնական սայթից*
2. *Chessdom-ից*
3. *Այստեղից* (երկրորդի ավելի հարմար տեսակն է)
4. *Whychess*-ից:

2-րդը, 3-րդն ու 4-րդը համակարգչի զուգահեռ գնահատմամբ է: 4-րդում նաև մեկնաբանությամբ (դե ինչքան հասցնեն ԳՄ-ներ Տկաչովն ու Շիպովը 20 խաղերի մեջ): Սկիզբը մեր ժամանակով 12:00-ին: :Smile:

----------

ars83 (20.07.2011), Freeman (17.07.2011), Lion (17.07.2011), Malxas (17.07.2011), Yevuk (18.07.2011), Լեո (17.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մինչև այսօրվա պարտիաների մեկնարկը մի քիչ ժամանակ կա, ուստի մի քիչ էլ Արոնյան - Սուտովսկի պարտիայի մասին: Chess-News-ին տված հետխաղյա փոքրիկ հարցազրույցում իսրայելցին ասել է մասնավորապես հետևյալը.
_«Պարտիան բավական հետաքրքիր ստացվեց, բայց մինչև 17...Bg4 քայլը: Դրանից առաջ երկար մտածում էի ու սխալվեցի: Դրա փոխարեն 17... Rd7 18. Qc5 Rd6-ը (ինչը և երկար ժամանակ պատրաստվում էի խաղալ) բավական բարդ դիտքի էր տանում: Մենք Լևոնի հետ պարտիայից հետո մոտ մեկ ժամ վերլուծեցինք ու եկանք այն եզրակացության, որ ուժեղագույն 19. Ke2 Rd2+ 20. Kf1 Nd7 21. Qe7 Bb6-ից հետո սևերը բավարար փոխհատուցում ունեն թագուհու դիմաց ու պահպանում են դինամիկ հավասարակշռությունը: Համակարգչի գնահատականը հիմք չի, քանի որ այն միշտ էլ գերագնահատել է թագուհու ուժը: Արդյո՞ք զոհաբերությունը պատրաստված էր տանը: Դա բավական ստանդարտ տարբերակ է, ու կարծում եմ հանդիպել էր ինձ Ռոուսոնի գրքում_ (կարծում եմ նկատի ունի *սա*): Բ_այց դիրքը չեմ վերլուծել: Ուղղակի ցանկացա խաղալ հետաքրքիր, և դիքն էլ մոտավորապես հավասար էի գնահատում: Գնահատականս ճիշտ էր, բայց 17...Bg4-ը ամեն ինչ փչացրեց: Լևոնն էլ, ինչպես միշտ, լավ խաղաց ու գտավ բոլոր ճիշտ քայլերը»_:

Ու երկու նկար պաշտոնական կայքից (ցավոք էլի թիմային նկար չկար, հազիվ չինացիներին էին նկարել :Sad: ).

----------

ars83 (20.07.2011), Lion (18.07.2011), Լեո (19.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երկրորդ տուրում ոչ ոքի ԱՄՆ հավաքականի հետ՝

*ԱՄՆ - Հայաստան 2 - 2*
*Կամսկի - Արոնյան 1 - 0* (մինչև վերջին շունչը պայքարեց մեր Լևոնը, բայց միջնամասում գործած վրիպման հետևանքները չեզոքացնել չհաջողվեց)
*Մովսիսյան - Օնիշչուկ 1 - 0* (օրինաչափ հաղթանակ՝ ստացված ողջ պարտիայում հավաքած առավելության իրացմամբ)
*Շուլման - Հակոբյան ½-½*  (չնայած պարտիայի միջնամասում ունեցած Վլադիմիրի առավելությանը՝ պարտիան առաջինն ավարտվեց ոչ ոքի)
*Սարգսյան - Սեյրավան ½-½* (այստեղ ևս մեր շախմատիստին չհաջողվեց իրացնել փոքր, բայց այնուամենայնիվ առկա առավելությունը)

Մյուս զույգերում՝

Ռուսաստան - Հունգարիա 3 - 1 (ռուսները կրկին վստահ հաղթանակ տարան Գրիշչուկի ու Նեպոմնաշչիի շնորհիվ)
Ադրբեջան - Հնդկաստան 3 - 1 (ազերներից աչքի ընկան Ռաջաբովն ու Մամեդյարովը)
Ուկրաինա - Չինաստան 1½ - 2½ (երեկվա հակահերոս Արեշչենկոն կրկին «փայլում է»)
Իսրայել - Եգիպտոս 3 - 1 (վստահ տաղթանակներ 1-ին և 4-րդ տախտակների վրա)

Այսօրվա մեր հերոսը (գլխավոր մարզիչ Արշակ Պետրոսյանի հետ)՝


Հիմա մենք լրացուցիչ լավ ցուցանիշների շնորհիվ երկրորդն ենք: Վաղը մեզ սպասում է ամենաբարդ մրցակիցը. Հայաստան - Ռուսաստան: Բարդ է լինելու, բայց որևէ բանի հավակնելու համար պետք է նվազագույնը չպարտվել: Սպասենք:

Սա էլ կադր երեկվա Արոնյան - Սուտովսկի հետխաղյա վերլուծությունից (կանգնած են Իլյա Լևիտովն ու Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը)՝

----------

ars83 (20.07.2011), John (18.07.2011), Malxas (18.07.2011), Yevuk (18.07.2011), Լեո (19.07.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Հայաստան 2-2 Ռուսաստան* ոնց որ...

Մանրամասներն ու վերլուծությունն սպասում ենք Արշակից  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (20.07.2011), Moonwalker (19.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ահամ, ինպես իմացաք՝
*Հայաստան - Ռուսաստան 2 - 2*

*Լևոն Արոնյան - Սերգեյ Կարյակին 1 - 0* (մանրամսն ներքևում)
*Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ - Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան ½ - ½* (Սերգեյը հենց սկզբից պատրաստության վրա բռնելով չորացրեց խաղն ու հարկադրեց ոչ ոքիի՝ Արոնյանն արդեն լավ դիրք էր ստացել)
*Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի ½ - ½* (Չնայած ռուսների «աքլորի» բոլոր փորձերին Վովան իր ծանր ձեռքով չեզոքացրեց սպառնալիքներն ու կիսեց միավորը)
*Պյոտր Սվիդլեր - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան 1 - 0* (Սկզբից ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր ընթանում ու Լևոնի որոշակի առավելության ֆոնի վրա հաղթանակը բավական իրական էր: Գաբին հաջողացրեց բավական չեզոք դիրքով դուրս գալ երկրորդ ժամանակային հատված, բայց 41...Rc2?? քայլը՝ բավարար ժամանակի պայմաններում, չեմ կարող հասկանալ: Երևի պատասխանատվությունն իրենն արեց)

Իսկ հիմա գլխավոր պարտիայի մասին: Մեր Լևոնը խնդիր ուներ ապացուցելու, որ երեկվա պարտությունը զուտ պատահական միջադեպ էր, ու ապացուցեց: :Love:  Առավել հետաքրքիր է պարտիայի վերջնամասը ու արագ անցնենք.

*1. d4 d5 2. c4 c6 3. Nc3 Nf6 4. e3 e6 5. Nf3 Nbd7 6. Qc2 Bd6 7. Bd3 dxc4 8. Bxc4 O-O 9. O-O a6 10. e4 e5 11. Rd1 Qc7 12. h3* 
D46: Կիսասլավոնական պաշտպանություն 5 e3 Nbd7 6 Bd3-ով, որ ռուսական դպրոցում հայտնի է Հակամերանյան համակարգ անունով (Анти-Меран) Բացի h3-ը, հնարավոր էին նաև
_12. g3 b5 13. Bf1 (13. Be2 Re8 14. a3 exd4 15. Nxd4 Be5 16. Bg5 h6 17. Be3 c5 18. Nf5 Nb6 19. Rac1 Bxf5 20. exf5 Bxg3 21. hxg3 Rxe3 22. Bxb5 axb5 23. fxe3 Qxg3+ 24. Qg2 Qxe3+ 25. Kh1 h5 26. Re1 Qf4 27. Ne4 Ng4_ (Կորոբով (2590) - Գելլեր (2510), Պարդուբիցե, 2008, ½ - ½) 
_13...c5 14. dxe5 Nxe5 15. Nxe5 Bxe5 16. Bg5 Bb7 17. Bg2 c4 18. Rac1 h6 19. Bxf6 Bxf6 20. a4 Qb6 21. Nd5 Bxd5 22. Rxd5 Rad8 23. Rcd1 Rxd5 24. Rxd5 Rd8 25. Rxd8+ Qxd8 26. axb5 axb5_ 
(Բելյաևսկի (2667) - Բերկեշ (2613), Պակս, 2004, ½ - ½) 
*12...b5 13. Bb3!?*
Նորույթ Արոնյանից: Համակարիչը անվստահությամբ է մոտենում քայլին, բայց շարունակությունը հակառակի մասին է խոսում: Հիմնական տարբերակներն էին
_13. Be2 Re8 14. dxe5 Nxe5 15. Bg5 Nxf3+ 16. Bxf3 Nd7 17. Qd2 Bc5 18. a3 Ne5 19. Be2 Qa7 20. Bh4 a5 21. Bg3 f6 22. Rac1 Be6 23. Qc2 Bd4 24. b3 a4 25. bxa4 bxa4 26. Qd2 Red8 27. Nd5 Bb6_ 
(Արսովիչ (2437) - Կոսիչ (2511), Բանյա Կովիլջացկա, 2002, ½ - ½)
_13. Bf1 Bb7 14. Bg5 exd4 15. Bxf6 Nxf6 16. Rxd4 Bc5 17. Rd2 Nd7 18. Rc1 Rad8 19. b4 Bxb4 20. Nd5 Qa5 21. Nxb4 Qxb4 22. e5 Qe7 23. Bd3 g6 24. Re1 c5 25. Be4 Bxe4 26. Qxe4 c4 27. Qe3 Nc5_ 
(Չերնիշով (2541)-Պոպով (2573), Կրասնոյարսկ, 2003, 0-1) 
*13... exd4 14. Nxd4 Nc5 15. Bg5 Be5 16. Bxf6 Bxf6 17. Nxc6!!*
Հզոր քայլ՝ զոհաբերությունն ընդունելու դեպքում սպիտակները զոհաբերում են ևս մեկ ֆիգուր (Ֆիշերի ոգով) ստանում որոշիչ հարձակում արքայի վրա: Կարյակինը, ըստ իս, ճիշտ կողմնորոծվելով հրաժարվեց իր համար անծանոթ շարունակությունից ու հրաժարվեց զինվորը հետ վերադարձնելուց: Ապա հետևում է քարերի փոխանակում և վերադասավորում՝
*17...Bb7 18. Nd4 Nxb3 19.Qxb3* 
Իհարկե մերժելի է _19. Nxb3?-ը՝ b4−+_
*19... Rad8 20. Nd5 Bxd5 21. exd5 Bxd4 22. Rxd4* 
Սպիտակների  d5 զինվորը հաղթանակի բանալին է:
*22...Qe5 23. Rad1 Rd6 24. a4 bxa4 25. Qxa4 g6 26. Qc4 Rfd8 27. b4 Qf5 28. h4 h5 29. g3 Kg7 30. Kg2 Kg8 31. Ra1* 
Ավելացնելով ճնշումը մեկուսացված զինվորի վրա և նպատակ ունենալով անցնել _Rd1-a1-a2-c2-c5:_ *31...Rc8 32. Qf1 Qe5 33.Qd1* 
33. Rxa6?-ը պարտվում է՝  Rxa6 34. Qxa6 Rc1−+ 
*33... Re8 34. Ra2 Qf5 35. Rc2 Re4 36. Rc5 Rf6 37. Rxe4 Qxe4+ 38. Kg1 Qxb4 39. Rc6 Qb2 40. Rxf6 Qxf6 41. d6 Qd8 42. Qd5 Kf8 43. Qc5 f6 44. Qc7 Ke8 45. Qc6+ Kf7 46. Qc4+ Ke8 47. Qg8+ Kd7 48. Qxg6 Qh8 49. Qd3 a5 50. Qd4 a4 51. Qc5 Ke6 52. Qc6 a3 53. Qa6 a2 54. Qxa2+ Kxd6 55. Qf7 Ke5 56. Qd7 Qh6 57. Qe8+ Kd6 58. Qd8+ Ke6 59. Qg8+ Kd6 60. Kg2 Ke7* 
Վերադասավորումներ՝ սպիտակները պատրաստվում են թարգուհի անցկացնել իրենց զինվորը, թեև կարծում եմ ահավոր բարդ կլինի նման դիրքում հաղթել համակարգչին (եթե որևէ կերպ հնարավոր է):Սևերի վերջին քայլի փոխարեն ավելի ճիշտ էր՝
_60... Kc5 61. Qe8 Kd6 62. Qb8+ Kc6 63. Qa8+ Kd6 64. Qe4+/−_
*61. f4+− Qf8 62.Qd5* 
Թագուհու փոխանակումը բերելու էր միայն ոչ ոքի՝ _62. Qxf8+ Kxf8 63. f5 Ke8+/−_, ուստի մոտ 20 րոպե հաշվարկելուց հետո (անգամ որոշ պրոֆեսիոնալներ կարծում էին, որ սպիտակները հաղթում են ցուգցվանգից հետ), շարունակեց ճնշումը:
*62... Qe8* 
Միգուցե կարելի էր փորձել _62... f5!?+/−_
*63. Qc5+ Ke6 64. Kf3* 
Մյուս ճանապարհը տանում էր դեպի ոչ ոքի՝ _64. Qe3+ $5 Kf7 65. Qxe8+ Kxe8+/−_
*64... Qg6*
Տարբերակ էր՝ _64... Qd7!?+/−_ 
*65.Kf2+/− Kf7* 
_65... Kd7!?+/−_ 
*66. f5+− Qh6 67. Qc7+ Kg8 68. Qc4+ Kh8 69. Qe2 Kg7??*
Ցայտնոտում հայտնված Կարյակինը սայթաքում է, այն էլ այս պահին, երբ պետք էր բացարձակ ճշգտրություն պահպանել: Ճիշտ էր՝ _69... Kh7!?+/−_ 
*70. Qe3 Qh8 71. Qe7+ Kh6??* 
Երկրորդ սխալը, որը սակայն ոչինչ չէր որոշում՝ _71... Kg8!?+ −_ 
*72. Ke3 Qg8  73. Qxf6+ Kh7 74. Qg6!* 
Վերջին հարվածն ու մրցակիցը ստիպված հանձնվեց. մատ 25 քայլում՝_74.Qg6+ Qxg6 75. fxg6+ Kxg6 76. Ke4+ −_ ևն
*1-0*

Մերոցն հաջողվեց պահպանել մրցաշարի ինտրիգը՝ թույլ չտալով ռուսներին առաջ պոկվել: Մնացած զույգելում՝ 

*Եգիպտոս - ԱՄՆ 0½-3½
Չինաստան - Իսրայել 1½-2½
Հնդկաստան - Ուկրաինա 1½-2½
Հունգարիա - Ադրբեջան 2½-1½* (Հուդիթ Պոլգարը փշրեց ազերիների տակտիկական «անակնկալ» դասավորությունը)

Առաջին անգամ թիմային լուսանկար՝


Մրցաշարային աղյուսակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը՝



Վաղը խաղալու ենք Եգիտպոսի հետ՝ հնարավորինս մեծ (4-0 կամ 3,5-0,5) հաշվով հաղթելու ակնկալիքով: Ձեռի հետ էլ կերկրպագենք ադրբեջանցիներին, որ ռուսների հետ գոնե ոչ ոքի գրանցեն: :Think: 

Էս էլ մեր օրվա հերոսը՝

----------

ars83 (20.07.2011), Yevuk (19.07.2011), Լեո (19.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.07.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Գաբրիել Սարգսյանին պետք ա հավաքականից հանել: Ինչքան շուտ, էնքան լավ: Ինքը աճելու տեղ չունի, ջահելներին ճամփա չի տալիս ու սաղ պատասխանատու խաղերին պարտվում ա:
Ինքը արժանի չի մեր հավաքականում խաղալու: Ժամանակին իրա հետ մեծ հույսեր կային, բայց ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը միջին կարգի խաղացող ա, սակայն, ի տարբերություն Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանի՝ նաև անկայուն:
Արժանի չի նույնիսկ մեր չորրորդ տախտակին: Էսօր ինքը էդ ապացուցեց իրա դժգույն ու անմակարդակ խաղով:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Գաբրիել Սարգսյանին պետք ա հավաքականից հանել: Ինչքան շուտ, էնքան լավ: Ինքը աճելու տեղ չունի, ջահելներին ճամփա չի տալիս ու սաղ պատասխանատու խաղերին պարտվում ա:
> Ինքը արժանի չի մեր հավաքականում խաղալու: Ժամանակին իրա հետ մեծ հույսեր կային, բայց ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը միջին կարգի խաղացող ա, սակայն, ի տարբերություն Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանի՝ նաև անկայուն:
> Արժանի չի նույնիսկ մեր չորրորդ տախտակին: Էսօր ինքը էդ ապացուցեց իրա դժգույն ու անմակարդակ խաղով:


Կարծում եմ էդ Լևոնին հեչ դուր չի գա :LOL:  :LOL:  (տես Լևոնի հարցազրույցը Crestbook-ին): Բայց իրոք փոխարինողներ կան՝ նույն ասենք Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը (վերջերս վստահ հաղթեց Բենասկի մրցաշարում), Արման Փաշիկյանը, նույն պահեստային Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը (որին երևի վաղը  կտեսնենք՝ աուտսայդեր Եգիպտոսի հետ): Մի քանի տարի հետո ավելի փոքր սերնդից առաջին հերթին Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանն ու մեր պատանեկան օլիմպիադայի չեմպիոնները (Կարեն Գրիգորյան, Հովհաննես Գաբուզյան): 
Հա ու մեկ էլ նշեմ, որ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն էդքան էլ միջին կարգի խաղացող չի, ուղղակի իրա լավագույն տարիներն անցել են (ասենք 99թ.-ի ՖԻԴԵ-ի վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչման համար եզրափակիչ մրցախաղը Խալիֆմանի հետ). վերջիվերջո էս տարի 40-ն ա լրանում:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կարծում եմ էդ Լևոնին հեչ դուր չի գա (տես Լևոնի հարցազրույցը Crestbook-ին): Բայց իրոք փոխարինողներ կան՝ նույն ասենք Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը (վերջերս վստահ հաղթեց Բենասկի մրցաշարում), Արման Փաշիկյանը, նույն պահեստային Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը (որին երևի վաղը  կտեսնենք՝ աուտսայդեր Եգիպտոսի հետ): Մի քանի տարի հետո ավելի փոքր սերնդից առաջին հերթին Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանն ու մեր պատանեկան օլիմպիադայի չեմպիոնները (Կարեն Գրիգորյան, Հովհաննես Գաբուզյան): 
> Հա ու մեկ էլ նշեմ, որ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն էդքան էլ միջին կարգի խաղացող չի, ուղղակի իրա լավագույն տարիներն անցել են (ասենք 99թ.-ի ՖԻԴԵ-ի վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչման համար եզրափակիչ մրցախաղը Խալիֆմանի հետ). վերջիվերջո էս տարի 40-ն ա լրանում:


Արոնյանը պրոֆեսիոնալ ա ու պետք ա հասկանա, որ ՎԱՏ խաղացողը պետք ա չխաղա հավաքականում:
Հենց էդ ա, որ պետք ա նայել ճշմարտության երեսին ու զիջել ճանապարհը երիտասարդներին:
Հա, գիտեմ, բայց էս պահին Հակոբյանը համարվում ա միջին կարգի խաղացող ու ուժեղ տեսաբան, ոչ ավելին:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արոնյանը պրոֆեսիոնալ ա ու պետք ա հասկանա, որ ՎԱՏ խաղացողը պետք ա չխաղա հավաքականում:
> Հենց էդ ա, որ պետք ա նայել ճշմարտության երեսին ու զիջել ճանապարհը երիտասարդներին:
> Հա, գիտեմ, բայց էս պահին Հակոբյանը համարվում ա միջին կարգի խաղացող ու ուժեղ տեսաբան, ոչ ավելին:


Դե հա ընդհանուր երկարաժամկետ զարգացման տեսակետից գուցե և ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ փոփոխություն կլինի, եթե ասենք Հայաստանը 5-րդ տեղից ցածր չգրավի: Ընդհանուր առմամբ կարճ դիստանցիայով մրցաշարում նման ուժեղ ու վարկանիշով բարձր մրցակիցների հետ մեր եռյակում լինելը հաջողություն կհամարվի: Իսկ հաղթողներին չեն դատում:
Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի հավաքականի 5 անդամնից 3-ը որոշվեն մեր առաջնության արդյունքներով (դե Արոնյանն ու Մովսիսյանն էլ վարկանիշով՝ որպես լավագույն 50-յակի անդամներ. ): Էդ նաև առաջնության վարկը կբարձրացնի:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ավարտվեց շախմատի աշխարհի 8-րդ առաջնության 4-րդ տուրը (քանի որ պարտիաների որակը ցածր էր բավարարվեմ տեղեկացմամբ)՝

*Հայաստան - Եգիպտոս 3½ - 0½*

*Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան - Ահմեդ Ադլի 1 - 0
Բասսեմ Ամին - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան 0 - 1
Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Սամի Շոկեր ½-½
Մոհամմեդ Էզատ - Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան 0 - 1*

Ահա, ուրախացանք անցանք առաջ: Գոռի ասածը ցավալիորեն հաստատվեց նաև այսօրվա պարտիայում: Գաբիի վիճակը բավարարից շատ հեռու կարող ենք համարել: Էսօրվա կոպիտ սխալ հաշվարկը միջնախաղում՝ իրենից կարգով (ընդհամենը միջազգային վարպետ) և վարկանիշով (մոտ 200 կետով :Shok: ) ցածր շախմատիստի հետ լրիվ բավարար էին պարտության համար: Ուղղակի բարեբախտաբար ինչպես նշեցի մրցակիցը ցածրակարգ էր ու չկարողացավ հաղթանակ քամել դիրքից: Էլ չասեմ երեկվա պարտիան հավանաբար փրկող 50...Rg3!!-ը չտեսնելը: Բայց դե հո ամեն մրցակից եգիպտացի չի լինելու: Չգիտեմ գուցե իմաստ ունի վաղը չինացիների դեմ Գաբիին թողնել պահեստայինների նստարանին ու հնարավորություն տալ Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանին (ով հաղթական նորամուտ ունեցավ այս տուրում), բայց դե վերջինս էլ նման մրցումներում փորձի պակաս ունի: Երևի Արշակ Պետրոսյանը ավելի լավ գիտի: Ուղղակի Գաբիի նման խաղով հաստատ չենք մնա այնտեղ ուր հայտնվեցինք այսօր՝

*Ռուսաստան - Ադրբեջան 1 - 3* (Հաշիմովն ու Հուսեյնովը մրցախաղը բերեցին մեր համար ամենաբարենպաստ ելքին)
*Ուկրաինա - Հունգարիա 1½-2½* (վաղուց չէինք տեսել հաղթական պարտիա Պետեր Լեկոյից)
*Իսրայել - Հնդկաստան 1½-2½* (ինդուսների առաջին թիմային հաղթանակը)
*ԱՄՆ - Չինաստան 0½-3½* (մեր վաղվա մրցակիցները թափ են հավաքում. պետք է առավելագույնս պատրաստ լինել)

Ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերին կեսը :Love: 


Այսօր, Լևոն Արոնյանի հանգստանալու պայմաններում, առաջին տախտակին էր Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը.

----------

Ambrosine (23.07.2011), Ariadna (20.07.2011), ars83 (20.07.2011), John (20.07.2011), Lion (20.07.2011), Malxas (20.07.2011), Nare-M (21.07.2011), Yevuk (21.07.2011), Լեո (20.07.2011), Ձայնալար (20.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.07.2011), Ուրվական (20.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Չինաստան - Հայաստան 1½ - 2½	*

Մանրամասները մի քիչ ուշ: Մենակ ասեմ, որ Գաբին իր հնարավորությունների վրա կասկածողների (նաև իմ) բերանը շրմփոցով փակեց: :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (24.07.2011), Lion (21.07.2011), Malxas (21.07.2011), Nare-M (21.07.2011), Yevuk (21.07.2011), Լեո (21.07.2011), Ձայնալար (21.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.07.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

> *Չինաստան - Հայաստան 1½ - 2½	*
> 
> Մանրամասները մի քիչ ուշ: Մենակ ասեմ, որ Գաբին իր հնարավորությունների վրա կասկածողների (նաև իմ) բերանը շրմփոցով փակեց:


Մի քիչ կոպիտ ես արտահայտվում... Ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին:
Հ.Գ. Իհարկե, թող իմ կարծիքը սխալ լինի, չուզողը ես ըլնեմ:  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (21.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Չինաստան - Հայաստան 1½ - 2½	*
> 
> Մանրամասները մի քիչ ուշ: Մենակ ասեմ, որ Գաբին իր հնարավորությունների վրա կասկածողների (նաև իմ) բերանը շրմփոցով փակեց:


Ուրեմն՝ 

*Վանգ Հաո - Լևոն Արոնյան ½ - ½* (մեր առաջատարի համար առանձնակի դժվարություն չներկայացրեց դիրքը արագ հավասարեցնելը, սակայն առավելություն ստանալ չհաջողվեց)
*Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան - Վանգ Յուե ½ - ½* (բավական խճճված միջնախաղում Մովսին աննպաստ դիրք ստացավ, բայց փոխադարձ ցայտնոտում գործեց հրաշալի ու կիսեց միավորը)
*Լի Չաո - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան ½ - ½* (սկզբնախաղից հետո ստանալով համեմատաբար ծանր դիրք, Վովան գտավ անսպասելի և անչափ գեղեցիկ քայլ՝ 17...Qf4!!, որից հետո զոհաբերելով նավակ ու թեթև ֆիգուր հարկադրեց ոչ ոքի քայլերի կրկնությամբ)
*Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Յու Յանգյի 1 - 0*

*1. d4 Nf6 2. c4 e6 3. Nf3 Bb4+ 4. Bd2 Bxd2+ 5. Qxd2 O-O 6. g3 b6 7. Nc3 Bb7 8. Bg2 Ne4 9. Qd3 Nxc3*
E16: Թագուհու հնդկական պաշտպանություն՝ 4 g3 Bb7 5 Bg2 Bb4+ (Բոգո-հնդկական)
Ընդհանրապես չինացիները զիջում են բոլորին իրենց սկզբնախաղային պատրաստությամբ: Զգացնել է տալիս հին դպրոցի բացակայությունը: Հնարավոր էր՝
_9... d5 10. cxd5 exd5 11. O-O Ba6 12. Qc2 Nxc3 13. bxc3 Nc6 14. Rfe1 Na5 15. Ne5 Bb7 16. e4
Qd6 17. exd5 Bxd5 18. Be4_ (Սավչենկո (2526) - Օվսեևիչ (2583), Դրեզդեն, 2009թ., ½ - ½)
*10. Ng5 Ne4 11. Nxe4 Nc6* 
Սևերի հաջորդ քայլը արդեն սկզբնախաղային տեսությունից դուրս է: Բավականին շուտ բարձրակարգ շախմատիստների համար: Հիմնական շարունակությունն է՝
_11... d5 12. cxd5 exd5 (12... Bxd5 13. O-O Nc6 14. Rfd1 Qe7 15. Nc3 Bxg2 16. Kxg2 Nb4 17. Qc4 Nd5
18. Rac1 Rac8 19. Qc6 Rfd8 20. e3 Kf8 21. Nxd5 exd5 22. Rc3 Qd7 23. Rdc1 Qxc6
24. Rxc6 Rd7 25. h4 Ke8 26. h5 h6 27. b4_ (Իվանչուկ (2731) - Նիսիպյանու2695),
Ֆորոս, 2006, 1-0) _13. Nc3 c6 14. O-O Nd7 15. b4 Nf6 16. Rfd1 Qd7
17. a4 Rac8 18. a5 c5 19. bxc5 bxc5 20. dxc5 Rxc5 21. a6 Bc6 22. Qe3 Rc4 23.
Rd4 Re8 24. Qd3 Rxd4 25. Qxd4 Rb8 26. h3_ (Կուլաոտս (2547) - Կուպարաձե (2362)Ստամբուլ, 2007, 0-1) 
*12. O-O Rb8 13. Nc3 Nb4 14. Qd2 Bxg2 15. Kxg2 c6* 
Կանխելով b5+d5 ներխուժումը:
*16. a3 Na6 17. e4 d5 18. cxd5 cxd5 19.e5* 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ հավասար դիրքում սևերի դիրքը ճզմված է, նրանք օդի կարիք են զգում:
*19...Nc7 20. Rac1 Qd7 21. Rc2 Rbc8 22. Rfc1 Nb5 23. Nxb5 Rxc2 24. Rxc2 Qxb5 25. Rc7 a5 26. Qc2 h6 27. h4 Qa6 28. b3 Qb5 29. h5 Rd8 30. Rc6 Rf8 31. f4 Qa6 32. Rc7 Qa8 33. Qc6*
_33. f5!? exf5 34. Qxf5+/=_ ուղին համեմատաբար ավելի մեծ առավելություն կտար սպիտակներին:
*33...Qa6= 34.Qc2 Qa8 35. g4 Kh8 36. a4 Kg8 37. Kf2 Kh8*
Հետաքրքիր ճանապարհ է _37... Qd8!? 38. Kg3 Qa8+/−_-ը՝ բարդացնելով սպիտակների հաղթական երթ
*38. Qc6+/− Qb8 39. Kg3 Kg8 40. g5 hxg5 41. fxg5 Qd8 42. Kg4 Kh8??* 
Առանց այն էլ վատ դիրքում կատարված այս քայլը ամեն ինչ ավարտում է հենց նույն վայրկյանին: Ճիշտ էր՝ _42... Qa8!?+−_
*43. Qb7 Kg8 44. g6 Qe8 45. Re7* 
Եվ մատն արդեն սարերի հետևում չէ՝ _45. Re7 Qd8 46. gxf7+ Rxf7 47. Rxf7 Kh8 48. h6 b5 49. Rf6 gxh6 50. Rxh6+ Kg8 51. Rg6+ Kf8 52. Qg7+ Ke8 53. Rxe6+ Qe7 54. Qxe7#_ 
*1-0*

Այսպիսով հանգստյան տուրից առաջ մենք վստահորեն ընթանում են առաջին տեղում՝

*Եգիպտոս - Ռուսաստան* 1 - 3 (ռուսները չնայած բոլոր ջանքերին չկարողացան «չորով» հաղթել)
*Հնդկաստան - ԱՄՆ* 1 - 3 (հանգստյան օրվանից հետո մեր մրցակից ինդուսները պարտվեցին Գատա Կամսկուն ու թիմակիցներին)
*Հունգարիա - Իսրայել* 3½-0½ (վստահ են ընթանում նաև հունգարները, ում հետ մենք դեռ պիտի հանդիպենք)
*Ադրբեջան - Ուկրաինա* 1½-2½	(Ալեքսանդր Մոյսեննկոյի հերոսական ջանքերի գնով ձեռք բերված հաղթանակը ազերներին հետ թողեց 2 միավորով)



Սա էլ մրցաշարային աղյուսակը.



Վաղը միակ հանգստյան օրն է: Ամսի 23-ին խաղում ենք Հնդկաստանի հետ: Հուսանք նույն ոգով էլ կշարունակենք: Մենք միակ թիմն ենք, որ պարտություն չի կրել:

Սա էլ այսօրվա մեր հերոսը Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանի հետ զրուցելիս (ավելի շուտ ղժժում են :LOL: )

----------

Ariadna (21.07.2011), ars83 (24.07.2011), John (21.07.2011), Lion (21.07.2011), Malxas (21.07.2011), Nare-M (21.07.2011), Yevuk (22.07.2011), Լեո (21.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Եվ այսպես քիչ առաջ Նինգբոյում ավարտվեց աշխարհի թիմային առաջնության 6-րդ տուրը.
*Հայաստան - Հնդկաստան 2½ - 1½*

*Լևոն Արոնյան - Պենտալա Հարիկրիշնա 1 - 0*
*Կրիշնան Սասկիրան - Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան ½-½* (Վստահորեն միավորը կիսեց նաև սևերով խաղացող Դոն Մովսին)
*Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - Սուրյա Գանգուլի ½-½* (Վլադիմիրն առանձնակի չէր փորձում առավելություն ստանալ, հնդիկն էլ ոչինչ առաջադրել չկարողացավ: Ոչ ոքի :Smile: 
*Նեգի Պարիմարջան - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան ½-½* (Լևոնի հաղթանակից հետո հանգստացած Գաբին ևս իր առավելությունը հանգիստ հասցրեց ոչ ոքիի :Smile: 

*1. d4 Nf6 2. c4 e6 3. Nf3 d5 4. Nc3 Be7 5. Bg5 h6 6. Bh4 O-O 7. e3 Ne4 8. Bxe7 Qxe7 9. Rc1 c6 10. h4!?*
D56: Թագուհու մերժված գամբիտ, Լասկերի պաշպանություն (հականիմցոհնդկական): Իր 10-րդ քայլով Լևոնը անակնկալի բերեց կարգով բավական զիջող հակառակորդին: Հատուկ հնդիկի համար մշակած տակտիկան տվեց  իր արդյունքը: Լևոնը խաղաց ուղղակի փայլուն, բացարձակ մաքուր: Իսկ մրցակիցը ողջ պարտիայում չգտավ իրեն: Հնարավոր էին՝
_10.Qb3 Nd7 11. Bd3 Nxc3 12. Qxc3 Re8 13. cxd5 exd5 14. b4 a6 15. O-O Nb6 16. Qc5
Qd8 17. Qa5 Be6 18. Nd2 Nc8 19. Qxd8 Rxd8 20. Nb3 Nd6 21. Na5 Rd7 22. Rfe1 Bf5
23. Bf1 Re7 24. a4 Bd7_ (Բոտսարի (2356) - Մակկա (2220)/Աղիա Պելագիա, 2004, 1-0) 
_10. Be2 Nxc3 11. Rxc3 dxc4 12. Rxc4 Nd7 13. O-O e5 14. Qc2
exd4 15. Nxd4 Nb6 16. Rc5 Nd7 17. Ra5 Nf6 18. Rc1 Bg4 19. Bf1 Bd7 20. Nf3 Bg4
21. Nd4 Bd7 22. Nf3 Bg4_ (Իվանչուկ (2779) - Կարլսեն (2776), Լինարես, 2009, ½-½) 
_10. a3 Nxc3 11. Rxc3 Nd7 12. Qc2 dxc4 13. Bxc4 e5 14. Ba2 exd4 15.
Nxd4 Nf6 16. O-O Rd8 17. Rd1 Bd7 18. Rcd3 c5 19. Ne2 Bf5 20. Rxd8+ Rxd8 21. Qc1
Rxd1+ 22. Qxd1 Qd7 23. Qxd7 Bxd7_ (Բանիկաս (2571) - Մաստրովասիլիս (2518)
Կալիթեա, 2008, ½-½) 
*10... Nd7 11. g4 e5 12. cxd5 Nxc3 13. Rxc3 cxd5 14. g5* 
Սպիտակները ճնշող տարածդային առավելություն ունեն:
*14...h5 15. Bb5 exd4 16. Qxd4 Qe4 17. Qxe4 dxe4 18. Nd2 Ne5 19. Nxe4 Be6 20. f4 Bd5 21. fxe5 Bxe4 22. O-O Bd5 23. Bd7 Rfd8* 
Այստեղից մեկնարկում է հնդիկի սխալների շարանը: Ճիշտ կլիներ՝ _23... Rad8 24. Rc7+/=_
*24. Rc7+/− a5 25. a4 Ra6 26. Rf4 Rf8 27. Rd4 Bc6 28. e6 fxe6 29. Bxe6+ Kh8 30. Bf7 Rb6* 
Իհարկե նախընտրելի էր _30... Raa8 31. Bxh5 Rf5 32. Bg4+−_-ը, բայց դիրքը հնդիկինը չէր: Ու զգացվում էր, որ ողջ ընթացքում Լևոնը դիրքը հասկանալու գործում մի քանի գլուխ բարձր էր::
*31. b3 Bf3* 
_31... Rb4!?+−_ -ի դեպքում սևերը դեռ կարող ե հակախաղ ստանալ: 
*32. g6 Rc6* 
Համակարգիչը նախընտրում է _32... Be2+−_-ը
*33. Rxc6 bxc6??* 
Հնդիկի նյարդերը տեղի են տալիս ու ամեն կողմից ճաքեր ունեցող փատը փլվում է հենց նույն պահին: Պարտիան երկարացնում էր՝ *33... Bxc6 34. e4 b5 35. axb5 Bb7+−*
*34. e4! Be2?* 
Արդեն պարտվողի կարգավիճակում արված այս սխալը ուղղկի մոտեցնում էր մատը: Միակ պատասխանն էր՝ _34... c5 35. Rd5 Be2 36. Rxc5 Bg4 37. Rxa5 Rc8+−_
*35. e5!*
Երկաթբետոնե պատասխան և սևերը հարկադրված են հանձնվել, քանի որ կհետևեր՝
_35. e5 Rb8 36. e6 Bc4 37. e7 Bxf7 38. gxf7 Kh7 39. f8=Q Re8 40. Qxe8 g6 41.Qf7+ Kh6 42. Rd6 c5 43. Qxg6#_ : Մի շնչով խաղացված պարտիա և փայլուն հաղթանակ մեր առաջատարից:
*1-0*


Ողջ դահլիճը ծափահարում է օրա հոբելյար Հուդիթ Պոլգարին: Երկրորդ պլանում մեր թիմը:

Այսպիսով մրցաշարի ավարտից 3 տուր առաջ մենք վստահորեն գլխավորում ենք մրցաշարային աղյուսակը: Այօրվա մյուս զույգերում՝

*Ռուսաստան - Ուկրաինա 2 - 2* (Խաղաղություն բոլոր տախտակների վրա: Մեր երկու հետապնդողներն էլ միավոր կորցրին :Smile: 
*Իսրայել - Ադրբեջան 2 - 2* (Ռաջաբովի հաղթանակին հրեաները պատասխանեցի Սմիրինի մեկ միավորով :Smile: 
*ԱՄՆ - Հունգարիա 2 - 2* (Հաղթանակ տարան Յասսեր Սեյրավանն ու Զոլտան Ալմաշին :Smile: 
*Եգիպտոս - Չինաստան 0½ - 3½* (Ինչպես միշտ Եգիպտոսից պատություն են կրում բոլորը բացի Սամի Շոկերից :Smile: 

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը.



Էս էլ մեր առաջատարը իր հայտնի թերմոսի կափարիչ-բաժակով:

Մնացած երեք տուրերում մեզ սպասում են ամենևին ոչ հեշտ մրցակիցներ՝ Հունգարիա, Ադրբեջան, Ուկրաինա: Բարդ է լինելու, բայց առաջին տեղը արդեն շատ մոտ է:

----------

Ambrosine (23.07.2011), Ariadna (24.07.2011), ars83 (24.07.2011), Lion (23.07.2011), Nare-M (25.07.2011), Լեո (23.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Սենց տուրնիրում հեշտ հակառակորդներ չեն լինում - *դե ձեզ տեսնեմ, պատվով տղերք, մեկ էլ, մեկ էլ, մի զարկ տվեք...* :Wink:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ժողովո՞ւրդ, հաղթե՛լ ենք: :Yahoo: 

*Հունգարիա - Հայաստան 1½ - 2½*

*Պետեր Լեկո - Լևոն Արոնյան ½ - ½* (Լևոնը առանց խնդիրների լուծեց իր խնդիրն ու նեյտրալիզացրեց հունգարների առաջին սպիտակ գույնը: Ոչ ոքի 33-րդ քայլին: )
*Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան - Զոլտան Ալմաշի 1 - 0* (Սերգեյը հաղթանակ կորզեց ցայտնոտում: Գործնականում պարտված դիրք ունենալով մեր երկրորդ համարը կարծակնային արագությամբ, խաղալով ու օգտվելով հունգարի կոպիտ սխալներից, նախ հավասարեցրեց և ապա հաղթած դիրք ստացավ: Ցայտնոտի ավարտից հետո Ալմաշին մի փոքր մտածեց ու հանձնվեց: Պարտիային անդրադառնալու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ հաղթանակի գործում բախտի դերը հիմնականն էր: Բայց դե բախտը ուժեղներին է ժպտում: ) 
*Հուդիթ Պոլգար - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան ½ - ½* (Լևոնի նման սևերով պարտիան չորացնելու խնդիրը հաջողղությամբ լուծեց նաև Վովան: )
*Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Բալոգ Չաբա ½ - ½* (Այս պարտիան պիտի հաղթեինք: Գործնականում հարցը լուծվում էր 26. Ra3!! քայլով: Ցավոք Գաբին չնկատեց հաղթող տարբերակը, հետո էլ կարծում եմ կային հաղթանակի տանող ուղիներ, բայց չնայած վերջական դիրքում ունեցած առավելությանը դիրքը օբյեկտիվորեն ոչ ոքիի էր: Պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ երբ Գաբին ձեռքից բաց թողեց հաղթանակը Մովսիսյանի դիրքը գործնականում պարտված էր :Smile: 


Մեկնարկին

Սակայն մեր մրցաշարային գործերը բավական նախընդտելի են՝ գործնականում հաղթած (թու-թու-թու)՝

*Ռուսաստան - Չինաստան 1½ - 2½* (Ռուսները գործնականում դուրս մնացին չեմպիոնության համար պայքարից: Ունենալով երկու համարյա հաղթած դիրք ռուսները հաջողացրին պարտված դիրք ստանալ: Մեծ փոփոխություններ են սպասվում իրենց շախմատային ղեկավարությունում: )
*Հնդկաստան - Եգիպտոս  2½ - 1½* (Աֆրիկայի չեմպիոնը զրկվեց միավոր վաստակելու միակ հնարավորությունից: )
*Ադրբեջան - ԱՄՆ 1½ - 2½* (Մեր հարևանները բարոյազրկվել են: Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովը հանձնվեց այնպիսի դիրքում, երբ դեռ կարելի էր պայքարել: Եթ վաղը մերոնք հաջողացնեն վերջին հարվածը հասցնել ազերիներին, թիմն այս կազմով երբեք էլ հաջողության չի հասնի/ԻՀԿ/: )
*Ուկրաինա - Իսրայել 2½ - 1½* (Թերևս միակ թիմը, որ հաղթելու թեորեական շանսեր է պահպանում: Նրանց հետ կհանդիպենք վերջին տուրում: )

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը.



Զրույց մեկնարկից առաջ:

Վաղը ազերիների հետ ենք ու հասկանալի պատճառներով պարտվել ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի: Կարծում եմ հնարավորության դեպքում կարելի է փորձել (հաշվի առնելով ազերների բարոյալքված վիճակը) գեղեցիկ հաղթանակ տանել: Եթե չստացվի, փույթ չէ՝ ոչ ոքին ևս ձեռնտու է մեզ: :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (25.07.2011), Ariadna (24.07.2011), ars83 (24.07.2011), Lion (24.07.2011), Malxas (25.07.2011), Nare-M (25.07.2011), Yevuk (24.07.2011), Արէա (24.07.2011), Լեո (24.07.2011), Ձայնալար (24.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես Գաբրիելի հետ կապված մեկնաբանություն չեմ անում, որ չստացվի, թե իր անհաջող խաղից ես ուրախանում եմ: Ընդհակառակը, շատ եմ տխրում: Բայց մենք շախմատային աշխարհում առաջատար ենք, ու նմանատիպ սխալները պետք է կոշտ քննադատվեն: Էս փյունիկն ու բանանցը չի:

----------


## min-mak

Ժող ջան պետք չի մոռանալ որ 2006-ի և 2008 Օլիպիադաները հաղթել ենք Գաբրիելի փայլուն խաղի շնորհիվ, նամանավանդ 2006-ը որտեղ Գաբիի ցույց տված արդյունքը հավասար է եղել 2800 գործակցի: Հիմա իրա խաղը մի քիչ չի ստացվում, դա բոլոր շախմատիստների հետ էլ պատահում է, ես վստահ եմ որ Գաբին դեռ շատ օգուտ կտա հայաստանի հավաքականին, խոսքս միայն այս մրցաշարի մասին չի: Հայաստանի հավաքականն էլ այն վայրը չի որ երիտասարդ շախմատիստները պետք է աճեն, աճելու համար այլ մրցաշարեր կան: Հավաքականում պետք է ընդգրկվեն միայն ուժեղագույնները, իսկ Գաբին իր գործակցով հայաստանի 4-րդ ուժեղագույն շախմատիստն է

----------

Lion (24.07.2011), Maxpayne (24.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ժող ջան պետք չի մոռանալ որ 2006-ի և 2008 Օլիպիադաները հաղթել ենք Գաբրիելի փայլուն խաղի շնորհիվ, նամանավանդ 2006-ը որտեղ Գաբիի ցույց տված արդյունքը հավասար է եղել 2800 գործակցի: Հիմա իրա խաղը մի քիչ չի ստացվում, դա բոլոր շախմատիստների հետ էլ պատահում է, ես վստահ եմ որ Գաբին դեռ շատ օգուտ կտա հայաստանի հավաքականին, խոսքս միայն այս մրցաշարի մասին չի: Հայաստանի հավաքականն էլ այն վայրը չի որ երիտասարդ շախմատիստները պետք է աճեն, աճելու համար այլ մրցաշարեր կան: Հավաքականում պետք է ընդգրկվեն միայն ուժեղագույնները, իսկ Գաբին իր գործակցով հայաստանի 4-րդ ուժեղագույն շախմատիստն է


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Գաբիին պետք է ժամանակից շուտ պահեստային սարքել, ամենևին: Բայց կարծում եմ ավելի նպատակահարմար կլինի, որ հավաքականի 3-4-պահեստային տախտակները որոշվեն Հայաստանի առաջնության արդյունքներով: Հետո էլ ջահելներին ճանապարհ տալը, ԻՄՀԿ, լավագույն ճանապարհն է: Նույն չինացիների օրինակը՝ առաջնությանը չեն գնացել Բու Քսյանժին (իրենց 3-րդ համարը) և Նի Հուան (6-րդ համարը)՝ երկուսնել շատ հայտնի ու շատ փորձառու, այլ փոխարենը համապատասխանբար գնացել են Յու Յանգյին (1994թ) և Լինգ Դիրենը (1992թ.): 
Իվերջո մենք էլ լավ սերունդ ունենք՝
2600+ վարկանինշով (1987-89թթ ծնվածներ)՝ Զավեն Անդրիասյան, Արման Փաշիկյան, Ավետիք Գրիգորյան, Հրանտ Մելքումյան:
2500+ վարկանիշով (1990+թ. ծնվածներ)՝ Սամվել Տեր Սահակյան, Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան:

«Սպասենք, որ հասունանան նոր» առաջաբանով շարժվելը սխալ է: Բարձրակարգ մրցաշարերի հրավերները օդից չեն գալիս: Մարդուն պիտի նկատեն:
Ես հո չեմ ասում կոնկրետ որոշումով լինի, թե ով է խաղալու՝ ոչ: Թող բոլորը մասնակցեն ներքին առաջնությանը (Բացի Արոնյանից ու Մովսիսյանից, ովքեր մնացածից զգալիորեն բարցր վարկանիշ ու համբավ ունեն): Հա՛մ առաջնության վարկանիշը կբարձրանա, հա՛մ մրցակցությունն ու աճելու ձգտումը շախմատիստների մոտ կավելանա: Կգրավի տեղ լավագույն եռյակում Գաբին՝ խնդիր չկա, չի գրավի նրա փոխարեն հավաքական կգնա տվյալ պահին ամենապատրաստը: :Dntknw:

----------

Ձայնալար (24.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2011), Ուրվական (25.07.2011)

----------


## min-mak

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Գաբիին պետք է ժամանակից շուտ պահեստային սարքել, ամենևին: Բայց կարծում եմ ավելի նպատակահարմար կլինի, որ հավաքականի 3-4-պահեստային տախտակները որոշվեն Հայաստանի առաջնության արդյունքներով: Հետո էլ ջահելներին ճանապարհ տալը, ԻՄՀԿ, լավագույն ճանապարհն է: Նույն չինացիների օրինակը՝ առաջնությանը չեն գնացել Բու Քսյանժին (իրենց 3-րդ համարը) և Նի Հուան (6-րդ համարը)՝ երկուսնել շատ հայտնի ու շատ փորձառու, այլ փոխարենը համապատասխանբար գնացել են Յու Յանգյին (1994թ) և Լինգ Դիրենը (1992թ.): 
> Իվերջո մենք էլ լավ սերունդ ունենք՝
> 2600+ վարկանինշով (1987-89թթ ծնվածներ)՝ Զավեն Անդրիասյան, Արման Փաշիկյան, Ավետիք Գրիգորյան, Հրանտ Մելքումյան:
> 2500+ վարկանիշով (1990+թ. ծնվածներ)՝ Սամվել Տեր Սահակյան, Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան:
> 
> «Սպասենք, որ հասունանան նոր» առաջաբանով շարժվելը սխալ է: Բարձրակարգ մրցաշարերի հրավերները օդից չեն գալիս: Մարդուն պիտի նկատեն:
> Ես հո չեմ ասում կոնկրետ որոշումով լինի, թե ով է խաղալու՝ ոչ: Թող բոլորը մասնակցեն ներքին առաջնությանը (Բացի Արոնյանից ու Մովսիսյանից, ովքեր մնացածից զգալիորեն բարցր վարկանիշ ու համբավ ունեն): Հա՛մ առաջնության վարկանիշը կբարձրանա, հա՛մ մրցակցությունն ու աճելու ձգտումը շախմատիստների մոտ կավելանա: Կգրավի տեղ լավագույն եռյակում Գաբին՝ խնդիր չկա, չի գրավի նրա փոխարեն հավաքական կգնա տվյալ պահին ամենապատրաստը:


Moonwalker ջան հավաքականի մակարդակի առաջնություններ անցկացվում է 2 տարին մեկ, իսկ երկու տարին մեծ ժամանակ է որ երիտասարդները տարբեր մրցաշարերում աճեն և լավագույնները(ըստ գործակցի) ընդգրկվեն ազգային հավաքական: Հավաքականում պետք է հանդես գան միայն ուժեղագույնները ըստ գործակցի, հակառակ դեպքում իմ համես կարծիքով ոչ մի նվաճում էլ չենք ունենա: Ներկայումս հայաստանի հավաքականի 5-րդ խաղացողը հայատանի չեմպիոն Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանն է, իսկ նրանից գործակցով բարձր առնվազն 10 շախմատիստ ունենք(Պետրոսյան, Փաշիկյան, Անդրիասյան...) որոնք կարող էին ուժեղացնել հավաքականի կազմը, նա 5-րդն է որովհետև դարձել է հայաստանի չեմպիոն: Ենթադրենք որ քո ասածի պես հայաստանում անց է կացվում 3 մրցաշար, որոնց հաղթողները պետք է լինեն 3-րդ, 4-րդ և 5-րդ խաղացողները, ինչ ինչ պատճառներով Հակոբյանը և Սարգսյանը չեն հաղթում այդ մրցաշարերում, հիմա պատկերացնենք 3-րդ և 4-րդ՝ Հակոբյանի և Սարգսյանի փոխարեն գործակցով ավելի թույլ շախմատիստների, արդյունքում հավաքականը ավելի կթուլանա: Ինչ որ մրցաշարերում չպետք է որոշվի հավաքականի կազմը, հավաքականում պետք է ընդգրկվեն ըստ գործակցի, իսկ գործակիցը տվյալ շախմատիստի տարիների աշխատանքն է

----------

Lion (24.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Moonwalker ջան հավաքականի մակարդակի առաջնություններ անցկացվում է 2 տարին մեկ, իսկ երկու տարին մեծ ժամանակ է որ երիտասարդները տարբեր մրցաշարերում աճեն և լավագույնները(ըստ գործակցի) ընդգրկվեն ազգային հավաքական:


2 տարին մեկ անցկացվում են շախմատային օլիմպիադաները: Աշխարհի առաջնությունները բնականաբար անցկացվում են ամեն տարի, գումարած Եվրոպայի առաջնությունները:




> Հավաքականում պետք է հանդես գան միայն ուժեղագույնները ըստ գործակցի, հակառակ դեպքում իմ համես կարծիքով ոչ մի նվաճում էլ չենք ունենա: Ներկայումս հայաստանի հավաքականի 5-րդ խաղացողը հայատանի չեմպիոն Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանն է, իսկ նրանից գործակցով բարձր առնվազն 10 շախմատիստ ունենք(Պետրոսյան, Փաշիկյան, Անդրիասյան...) որոնք կարող էին ուժեղացնել հավաքականի կազմը, նա 5-րդն է որովհետև դարձել է հայաստանի չեմպիոն: Ենթադրենք որ քո ասածի պես հայաստանում անց է կացվում 3 մրցաշար, որոնց հաղթողները պետք է լինեն 3-րդ, 4-րդ և 5-րդ խաղացողները, ինչ ինչ պատճառներով Հակոբյանը և Սարգսյանը չեն հաղթում այդ մրցաշարերում, հիմա պատկերացնենք 3-րդ և 4-րդ՝ Հակոբյանի և Սարգսյանի փոխարեն գործակցով ավելի թույլ շախմատիստների, արդյունքում հավաքականը ավելի կթուլանա: Ինչ որ մրցաշարերում չպետք է որոշվի հավաքականի կազմը, հավաքականում պետք է ընդգրկվեն ըստ գործակցի, իսկ գործակիցը տվյալ շախմատիստի տարիների աշխատանքն է


Վարկանիշն ինքնին չափանիշ չի, որովհետև հաճախ չխաղալով/քիչ խաղալով կարող ես քո վարկանիշը պահել համարյա նույն մակարդակի վրա +-10: Օրինակ Գաբին այս տարի հունվարի 1-ից հուլիսի 1-ը խաղացել է ընդամենը 24 պարտիա (ընդ որում չի խաղացել հունվար ամիսն ու մայիս-հուլիս շրջանը), երբ նույն ասենք Անդրեասյանը խաղացել է 68 պարտիա (առանց զգալի դադարների): Հասկանում ես, եթե դու մտածում ես, որ անկախ քո պատրաստությունից/խաղացվածությունից/մարզավիճակից քեզ հրավիրելու են հավաքական, անկախ ամեն ինչից քո մեջ բնական հանգստություն է առաջանում ու կորում է այն մոտիվացիան (որը կլիներ մրցակցության դեպքում): 
Իսկ հիմա դիտարկենք, երբ Հայաստանի առաջնությունը կլինի հավաքականի համար որոշիչ: Մարդիկ ուզած-չուզած պիտի լուրջ ու օպտիմալ վիճակում մոտենան մրցմանը՝ մրցակցություն -> որակ: 
Կամ եթե քո ասած ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չի կարողացել հաղթել նույն Անդրեասյան-Պետրոսյան-այլք մրցակիցներին ներքին առաջնությունում, կարծո՞ւմ ես կկարողանա հաղթել Մամեդյարովին, Սվիդլերին կամ մյուս 2700+ 4-րդ տախտակներին:
Վերջում՝ վերցնենք շախմատային ֆենոմեն ԽՍՀՄ հավաքականները: Այն կազմվում էր աշխարհի չեմպիոն /եթե ԽՍՀՄ-ից էր/ + հավակնորդ /եթե ԽՍՀՄ-ից էր/ + առաջնության մրցանակակիրներ: Ու դու ով էլ լինեիր չեմպիոնի հավակնորդների անգամ միջզոնալ մրցաշարին չէիր հասնի, եթե առաջնությանը չմասնակցեիր: Ու երբեք պատահական մարդ չէր հաղթում առաջնությունը (թերևս միայն 71-ի չեմպիոն Սավոնն էր բացառություն):

----------


## min-mak

> 2 տարին մեկ անցկացվում են շախմատային օլիմպիադաները: Աշխարհի առաջնությունները բնականաբար անցկացվում են ամեն տարի, գումարած Եվրոպայի առաջնությունները:


աշխարհի առաջնությունները անցկացվում են 4 տարին մեկ, եթե իհարկե չեն փոխել օրենքները, ինչքան գիտեմ եվրոպայի առաջնությունը նույն պես:






> Վարկանիշն ինքնին չափանիշ չի, որովհետև հաճախ չխաղալով/քիչ խաղալով կարող ես քո վարկանիշը պահել համարյա նույն մակարդակի վրա +-10: Օրինակ Գաբին այս տարի հունվարի 1-ից հուլիսի 1-ը խաղացել է ընդամենը 24 պարտիա (ընդ որում չի խաղացել հունվար ամիսն ու մայիս-հուլիս շրջանը), երբ նույն ասենք Անդրեասյանը խաղացել է 68 պարտիա (առանց զգալի դադարների): Հասկանում ես, եթե դու մտածում ես, որ անկախ քո պատրաստությունից/խաղացվածությունից/մարզավիճակից քեզ հրավիրելու են հավաքական, անկախ ամեն ինչից քո մեջ բնական հանգստություն է առաջանում ու կորում է այն մոտիվացիան (որը կլիներ մրցակցության դեպքում): 
> Իսկ հիմա դիտարկենք, երբ Հայաստանի առաջնությունը կլինի հավաքականի համար որոշիչ: Մարդիկ ուզած-չուզած պիտի լուրջ ու օպտիմալ վիճակում մոտենան մրցմանը՝ մրցակցություն -> որակ: 
> Կամ եթե քո ասած ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չի կարողացել հաղթել նույն Անդրեասյան-Պետրոսյան-այլք մրցակիցներին ներքին առաջնությունում, կարծո՞ւմ ես կկարողանա հաղթել Մամեդյարովին, Սվիդլերին կամ մյուս 2700+ 4-րդ տախտակներին:
> Վերջում՝ վերցնենք շախմատային ֆենոմեն ԽՍՀՄ հավաքականները: Այն կազմվում էր աշխարհի չեմպիոն /եթե ԽՍՀՄ-ից էր/ + հավակնորդ /եթե ԽՍՀՄ-ից էր/ + առաջնության մրցանակակիրներ: Ու դու ով էլ լինեիր չեմպիոնի հավակնորդների անգամ միջզոնալ մրցաշարին չէիր հասնի, եթե առաջնությանը չմասնակցեիր: Ու երբեք պատահական մարդ չէր հաղթում առաջնությունը (թերևս միայն 71-ի չեմպիոն Սավոնն էր բացառություն):


Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը կարողացել է հաղթել Անդրեասյան-Պետրոսյան-այլք մրցակիցներին և դարձել է հայաստանի չեմպիոն, քո կարծիքով Ռոբերտը կարա հաղթի Մամեդյարովին, Սվիդլերին կամ մյուս 2700+ 4-րդ տախտակներին??? իհարկե ոչ, բայց Սարգսյանը կամ Հակոբյանը ունեն այդ պոտենցիալը:
ԽՍՀՄ հավաքականի ժամանակներում անհատական գործակից չի եղել, հետևաբար հավաքական ընդգրկվելու համար պետք է հաղթեին որոշ մրցաշարերում: Անհատական գործակիցը՝ նույն էլոյի գործակիցը ընդունվել և կիրառվել է 1970թ-ից: 70 թվականից հետո էլ այն չի ունեցել հեղինակություն ու շատ շախմատիստներ ուշադրություն էլ չեն դարձրել դրա վրա, օրինակ աշխարհի 9-րդ չեմպիոն Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի գործակիցը երբեք չի անցել 2700-ը: Միայն վերջին 20 տարում է որ էլոյի գործակիցը դարձել է լուրջ գործոն, մեր օրերում առավել ևս, *Moonwalker* ջան համաձայն եմ որ չխաղալով/քիչ խաղալով կարող ես վարկանիշը պահել համարյա նույն մակարդակի վրա, բայց եթե շախմատիստը կարողացել է հասնել տվյալ գործակցին ուրեմն դա պատահական չի եղել, հնարավոր է որ տվյալ պահին լավ մարզավիճակում չի ու իր գործակցին համապատասխան չի խաղում, բայց դա կարող է լինել յուրաքանչյուր շախմատիստի հետ:
Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանի գործակիցը վերջին 10 տարում տատանվել է 2660-2710 սահմաններում, բացի Արոնյանից, Մովսիսյանից ու Սարգսյանից վերջին 10 տարում ոչ մի հայ շախմատիստ չի կարողացել գերազանցել թեկուզ 2660-ը, հիմա քո կարծիքով հայ երիտասարդներից որևէ մեկը կարող է փոխարինել Հակոբյանին? ապագայում իհարկե կարող են բայց հիմա ոչ:

*Moonwalker* ջան քո հետ համաձայն եմ ՙմրցակցություն -> որակՙ-ի հաշվով, բայց չեմ կարծում որ տենց ավելի լավ կլինի, քանի որ 1 մրցաշարը չի որ պետք է որոշի հավաքականի 3 անդամների հարցը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> աշխարհի առաջնությունները անցկացվում են 4 տարին մեկ, եթե իհարկե չեն փոխել օրենքները, ինչքան գիտեմ եվրոպայի առաջնությունը նույն պես:


Փոխել են, եթե տվածդ ցուցակին ուշադիր նայեիր կտեսնեիր, որ անցածը անցկացվել է 2010թ.-ին, իսկ հիմա, ոնց որ թե 2011թ-ն է: :Jpit:  Իսկ Եվրոպայի առաջնությունների ժամկետի մասին բան չասեցի, ուղղակի 2 տարին մեկ լրացուցիչ թիմային մի մրցաշար:






> Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը կարողացել է հաղթել Անդրեասյան-Պետրոսյան-այլք մրցակիցներին և դարձել է հայաստանի չեմպիոն, քո կարծիքով Ռոբերտը կարա հաղթի Մամեդյարովին, Սվիդլերին կամ մյուս 2700+ 4-րդ տախտակներին??? իհարկե ոչ, բայց Սարգսյանը կամ Հակոբյանը ունեն այդ պոտենցիալը:
> ԽՍՀՄ հավաքականի ժամանակներում անհատական գործակից չի եղել, հետևաբար հավաքական ընդգրկվելու համար պետք է հաղթեին որոշ մրցաշարերում: Անհատական գործակիցը՝ նույն էլոյի գործակիցը ընդունվել և կիրառվել է 1970թ-ից: 70 թվականից հետո էլ այն չի ունեցել հեղինակություն ու շատ շախմատիստներ ուշադրություն էլ չեն դարձրել դրա վրա, օրինակ աշխարհի 9-րդ չեմպիոն Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի գործակիցը երբեք չի անցել 2700-ը: Միայն վերջին 20 տարում է որ էլոյի գործակիցը դարձել է լուրջ գործոն, մեր օրերում առավել ևս, *Moonwalker* ջան համաձայն եմ որ չխաղալով/քիչ խաղալով կարող ես վարկանիշը պահել համարյա նույն մակարդակի վրա, բայց եթե շախմատիստը կարողացել է հասնել տվյալ գործակցին ուրեմն դա պատահական չի եղել, հնարավոր է որ տվյալ պահին լավ մարզավիճակում չի ու իր գործակցին համապատասխան չի խաղում, բայց դա կարող է լինել յուրաքանչյուր շախմատիստի հետ:
> Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանի գործակիցը վերջին 10 տարում տատանվել է 2660-2710 սահմաններում, բացի Արոնյանից, Մովսիսյանից ու Սարգսյանից վերջին 10 տարում ոչ մի հայ շախմատիստ չի կարողացել գերազանցել թեկուզ 2660-ը, հիմա քո կարծիքով հայ երիտասարդներից որևէ մեկը կարող է փոխարինել Հակոբյանին? ապագայում իհարկե կարող են բայց հիմա ոչ:


Սովետական շրջանի ու Պետրոսյանի վարկանիշի մասին ասեմ, որ ԷԼՕ-ի նման ինֆլյացիան չի վկայում խաղացողների մակարդակի աճի մասին: Ու ընդհանրապես ասենք աստվածային շախմատ ցուցադրող Ֆիշերի վարկանիշը հիմա մոտ է ասենք Սերգեյ Կարյակինի ցուցանիշին: Կամ ասենք դուրս է գալիս, որ Կարպովը իր լավագույն խաղը ցույց է տվել 1994թ.-ի՞ն, երբ արդեն կորցրել էր չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը ու հետևում էր 1974-84թթ. ոսկե շրջանը: Իհարկե ոչ, բայց նրա բարձրագույն վարկանիշը՝ 2780, հենց 1994-ին է գրացվել:
Կամ եթե չորով նայում ենք վարկանիշներին: Մի տարվա ընթացքում Սարգսյանին հաջորդող 4-5 շախմատիստներից ցանկացածը հնարավորություն կունենա անցնել նրան վարկանիշով: Եթե դա տեղի ունենա, ըստ քեզ, պիտի խաղա վարկանիշով ամենաբա՞րձրը: Նորից եմ ասում թվերը լավ խաղի ապացույց չեն:
Մի խոսքով էս ազիզ թեման չհարամենք, թող մերոնք հաղթանակով հետ գան, մնացածը ապագայի որոշելիք հարցեր են: :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էսօր ե՞րբ են սկսում խաղալ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էսօր ե՞րբ են սկսում խաղալ:


28 րոպեից: :Wink:

----------

Ձայնալար (25.07.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սարգսյանը լավ չի հա ոնց որ էտքան էլ: Չնայած իրանց առաջին համարի հետ ա, նորմալ ա, տեսնենք մյուսներից ինչ կստացվի, ոնց որ մյուսնեը վատ չեն

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սարգսյանը լավ չի հա ոնց որ էտքան էլ: Չնայած իրանց առաջին համարի հետ ա, նորմալ ա, տեսնենք մյուսներից ինչ կստացվի, ոնց որ մյուսնեը վատ չեն


Ստրատեգիապես արդեն պարտվել ա, եթե Շախը տեխնիկապես մաքուր գործի: Մովսիսյանն ու Հակոբյանը շատ լավ են նայվում: Առաջին տախտակը երևի ոչ ոքի:

----------


## Lion

Սենց դիրքում "պարտվել"-ուն դեռ շատ կա...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ռաջաբովը երկար է մտածում: Ո՞ր քայլից հետո է ժամանակը ավելանում: 40՞

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ռաջաբովը երկար է մտածում: Ո՞ր քայլից հետո է ժամանակը ավելանում: 40՞


Հա 40-ին յուրաքանչյուրին կեսական ժամ գումարվում է: Ու ամեն քայլին 30 վայրկյան: :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Լյովի դիրքը երևի նախընտրելի է, թեև ամեն ինչ շատ կասկածելի է երկու կողմի համար էլ, Գաբիին էլ ոչինչ: Մյուսները ոչ-ոքիոտ են...

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, Լյովը ոչ-ոքի եղավ, մյուս երկուսն էլ են էդ վիճակում, մնումա Գաբին հաղթանակ քամի...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ըհը, Լյովը ոչ-ոքի եղավ, մյուս երկուսն էլ են էդ վիճակում, մնումա *Գաբին* հաղթանակ քամի...


Երևի Վովան նկատի ունես: :Jpit: 

Ես ճիշտն ասած զարմանում եմ Մամեդյարովի վրա: Շատ անվստահ ա նայվում: Պատասխանատվությունը խեղճացրել ա Շախին:

----------


## Lion

...    Ն C1, 
Թ C1 - a4... 

ինչա Գաբին ձգում??!!

----------


## Lion

> Երևի Վովան նկատի ունես:
> 
> Ես ճիշտն ասած զարմանում եմ Մամեդյարովի վրա: Շատ անվստահ ա նայվում: Պատասխանատվությունը խեղճացրել ա Շախին:


Չէ, հենց Լյովը նկատի ունեի... Հաաաա, ես էլ արդեն ինձ ուտում եմ: Կարծում եմ Գաբիի դիրքը նախընտրելիոտ է...

----------


## Moonwalker

Չդիմացավ Սարգսյանը :Cry:

----------


## Lion

Մանրամասներ...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մանրամասներ...


*36. Kg6???*: Խոսալս չի գալիս: Հուսանք Հակոբյանը հաղթանակը բաց չի թողնի: :Sad:

----------

Ուրվական (25.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> ...    Ն C1, 
> Թ C1 - a4... 
> 
> ինչա Գաբին ձգում??!!


Կարծես էս տարբերակն էլ վատ չէր: Ժամանակը Վովային թշնամությունա անում...

----------


## Lion

Որակը պիտի որ իրացվի, դավայ, Վովա ջան, հուպ տուր!

----------


## Lion

Վերջ, Վովայի ժամի հետ էլ խնդիր չկա: Հիմի մնումա հանգիստ մտածել, ֆիգուները փոխել ու որակն իրացնել; Չնայած էդ դեպքում էլ լաավագույն արդյունքը ոչ-ոքին է, բայց դե ընդհանուր թիմային-աղյուսակային առումով վատ չի...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տղեք, Վովայի դիրքը ո՞նց ա: Մի բան գրեք, կոտորվեցինք

----------

Lion (25.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Վովան որակ է ավել ու դիմացինը որևէ լուրջ հակախաղ չունի: Որակը` դա երբ դու նավակ ունես, իսկ դիմացինդ փիղ կամ ձի: Թուրքը փիղ ունի: Վովայի առավելությունը միանշանակ է, մնում է այն հանգիստ իրացնել...

Գաբրիելը հանձնվեց  :Sad:  Այս պահին թուրքերը մեկ միավորով առաջ են: Ողջ հույսը Վովան է, որ հաղթի ու գոնե ոչ-ոքի պոկենք` 2:2...

----------

Ձայնալար (25.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Վովան որակ է ավել ու դիմացինը որևէ լուրջ հակախաղ չունի: Որակը` դա երբ դու նավակ ունես, իսկ դիմացինդ փիղ կամ ձի: Թուրքը փիղ ունի: Վովայի առավելությունը միանշանակ է, մնում է այն հանգիստ իրացնել...
> 
> Գաբրիելը հանձնվեց  Այս պահին թուրքերը մեկ միավորով առաջ են: Ողջ հույսը Վովան է, որ հաղթի ու գոնե ոչ-ոքի պոկենք` 2:2...


Որակի իրացումը, երբ մրցակիցը երկու փիղ ունի ամենևին էլ հեշտ չի, բայց սպասենք: :Think:

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, կարծում եմ Վովայի առավելությունն ավելի մեծացավ: Արդեն անցողիկ ունի, մնումա հանկարծ զեվոկ չտա... Համաձայն եմ, *Moonwalker* ջան, հեշտ չի, մանավանդ երբ սևը սենց պինդա կանգնած (անտեր թուրքի դիրքը ոնց որ Շուշիի բարձրունքը լինի), բայց դե ազգանվանակիցս *կծակի,* վստահ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, թշնամու դիրքերն արդեն ավիրվում են: Լավ էր, վտանգավոր փղերից մեկը փոխվեց, դիրքն ավելի հանգստացավ, հետևաբար` զևոկի հավանականությունը փոքրացավ: Սղմի, Վով ջան, սատկցրու էդ թուրքին!

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ըհը, թշնամու դիրքերն արդեն ավիրվում են: Լավ էր, վտանգավոր փղերից մեկը փոխվեց, դիրքն ավելի հանգստացավ, հետևաբար` զևոկի հավանականությունը փոքրացավ: Սղմի, Վով ջան, սատկցրու էդ թուրքին!


Հա հիմա ավելի հավանական է: Եթե ոչ ոքի ենք խաղում, Ուկրաինան ստպված պիտի մեզ 3 - 1 հաղթի, որ հավասար թիմային ու անհատական միավորներ ունենանք ու իանք անհատական հանդիպման արդյունքով դառնան չեմպիոն: :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հա հիմա ավելի հավանական է: Եթե ոչ ոքի ենք խաղում, Ուկրաինան ստպված պիտի մեզ 3 - 1 հաղթի, որ հավասար թիմային ու անհատական միավորներ ունենանք ու իանք անհատական հանդիպման արդյունքով դառնան չեմպիոն:


Բաց թողեց՝ *52. Rdxf5?*: Հիմա պիտի որ ոչ ոքիի լինի: Պարտվում ենք ու ինտրիգը պահպանվում է մինչև վեջին տուրը: Խոխլեքին պիտի հաղթենք: :Goblin:

----------


## Lion

Էս ինչ արեց Վովան, իրեն ինչ պետք էր? Այ քեզ քայլ :Shok:  

Բայց հիմա էլ դեռ հաղթելու շանսեր կան, բայց դե ինչ կարիք կար...

----------

Արէա (25.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էս ինչ արեց Վովան, իրեն ինչ պետք էր? Այ քեզ քայլ 
> 
> Բայց հիմա էլ դեռ հաղթելու շանսեր կան, բայց դե ինչ կարիք կար...


Ոնց որ թե ցուգցվանգ ա: Սևերը e զինվորն են կորցնում:/քայլ 61/ :Think:

----------

Lion (25.07.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

միանշանակ ոչ-ոքի  ա ափսոս

----------


## Lion

Պիտի որ հաղթի, շանսերը զգալի են ու թուրքն էլ հեչ հակախաղ չունի... *Maxpayne* ջան, էս ոչ-ոքի, էն էլ "միանշանակ" չի կարող լինել...

----------


## Maxpayne

> Պիտի որ հաղթի, շանսերը զգալի են ու թուրքն էլ հեչ հակախաղ չունի... *Maxpayne* ջան, էս ոչ-ոքի, էն էլ "միանշանակ" չի կարող լինել...


բայց Վովայի ժամանակին նայի...

----------

Lion (25.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> բայց Վովայի ժամանակին նայի...


Ժամանակը չհաշված դիրքը *բացարձակ հաղթածա* /64-րդ  քայլից հետո/: Մենակ չսխալվի: :This:

----------

Lion (25.07.2011), Maxpayne (25.07.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ժամանակը չհաշված դիրքը *բացարձակ հաղթածա* /64-րդ  քայլից հետո/: Մենակ չսխալվի:


հուսանք

----------

Lion (25.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հաղթանակը մոտենում է: Մեր զինվորին 2 քայլ մնաց մինչև "գեներալական" պագոնները: Իրոք որ ոնց-որ Շուշիի գրավումը լինի: Մեր տանկը (նավակը) խոցվեց քաղաքի ծուռումուռ ու նեղ մատույցներում, թվում էր, թե ոչինչ չի ստացվի, բայց մենք առաջ գնացինք ու գրավեցինք քաղաքը: Հիմա էլ է տենց` արդեն քաղաքի կենտրոնական մասում ենք, մնումա մյուս կողմից դուրս շպրտենք թուրքերին...

----------

Malxas (25.07.2011), Արէա (25.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Վերջ, ստեղ արդեն ես էլ կհաղթեի: :Yahoo:

----------

Lion (25.07.2011), Արէա (25.07.2011), քաղաքացի (25.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հայեեեերր, հեսա թուրքը կհանձնվի! 

 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Maxpayne (25.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Հաղթանակ, հազիվ սրտներս տեղն ընկավ, բոլորիս շնորհավոր

----------

Lion (25.07.2011), Maxpayne (25.07.2011), Sagittarius (25.07.2011), Ձայնալար (25.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան 2 - 2*


Փրկվեցինք: :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (25.07.2011), Lion (25.07.2011), Malxas (25.07.2011), Maxpayne (25.07.2011), Nare-M (25.07.2011), Sagittarius (25.07.2011), Yevuk (25.07.2011), Ձայնալար (25.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Ջան

----------

Lion (25.07.2011), Maxpayne (25.07.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ժամանակը չհաշված դիրքը *բացարձակ հաղթածա* /64-րդ  քայլից հետո/: Մենակ չսխալվի:


հը մունուոլքեր ինչ եղավ?

----------


## Lion

Ուռռաաաաա!

Մոլադեց Վովային, սատկցրեց թուրքին! Ապրի, մալադեց, հերոսա!

 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Goblin:  :Jagi:  :Jagi:  :Jagi:

----------

Maxpayne (25.07.2011), Արէա (25.07.2011)

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ուռռաաաաա!
> 
> Մոլադեց Վովային, սատկցրեց թուրքին! Ապրի, մալադեց, հերոսա!


Ապեր, նախ թուրք չի, ադրբեջանցի ա: Հետո էլ ստեղ պատերազմ չի, քաղաքական երկխոսություն կամ առճակատում չի, որ մի հատ էլ ավելորդ բաներ ես ասում:
Էս տղեն հլը նայի ինչ ճիշտ ա իրան պահում… 

Դու էլ քֆուր ես տալիս: Ամոթ ա… մեծ մարդ ես:

----------


## Lion

*Moonwalker* ջան, տաբլիցին ու քո մեկնաբանություններին ենք սպասում: Հատկապես հետաքրքիր է Գաբիի պարտիայի վերլուծությունը ու մեկ էլ - վաղը մեզ ինչ է պետք... երջանկության համար :Love:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ապեր, նախ թուրք չի, ադրբեջանցի ա: Հետո էլ ստեղ պատերազմ չի, քաղաքական երկխոսություն կամ առճակատում չի, որ մի հատ էլ ավելորդ բաներ ես ասում:
> Էս տղեն հլը նայի ինչ ճիշտ ա իրան պահում… 
> Դու էլ քֆուր ես տալիս: Ամոթ ա… մեծ մարդ ես:


Իրան «ճիշտ պահող» թուրքի էությունը՝ *«թշնամին՝ թշնամի է, մենք բոլորս ատում ենք հայերին»*: :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, նախ թուրք չի, ադրբեջանցի ա: Հետո էլ ստեղ պատերազմ չի, քաղաքական երկխոսություն կամ առճակատում չի, որ մի հատ էլ ավելորդ բաներ ես ասում:
> Էս տղեն հլը նայի ինչ ճիշտ ա իրան պահում… 
> 
> Դու էլ քֆուր ես տալիս: Ամոթ ա… մեծ մարդ ես:


Էն կինոյի մեջ ոնցա ասում. "_պարսիկն էդ որնա... թուրքը_"? Կոպիտ ու ծայրահեղա, բայց իր մեջ ճշմարտության հատիկներ ունի: Հիմի ադրբեջանցին թուրքնա, էլի, ինչ տարբերություն? Թող սենց առիթ լինի, միշտ իրենց սենց համեստ պահեն, լավա, լավ թուրքը ծեծված թուրքնա: Համ էլ ինչ քֆուր... սատկցրինք, էլի  :Wink:

----------

Malxas (25.07.2011), Արէա (25.07.2011), Լեո (25.07.2011)

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Իրան «ճիշտ պահող» թուրքի էությունը՝ *«թշնամին՝ թշնամի է, մենք բոլորս ատում ենք հայերին»*:





> Էն կինոյի մեջ ոնցա ասում. "_պարսիկն էդ որնա... թուրքը_"? Կոպիտ ու ծայրահեղա, բայց իր մեջ ճշմարտության հատիկներ ունի: Հիմի ադրբեջանցին թուրքնա, էլի, ինչ տարբերություն? Թող սենց առիթ լինի, միշտ իրենց սենց համեստ պահեն, լավա, լավ թուրքը ծեծված թուրքնա: Համ էլ ինչ քֆուր... սատկցրինք, էլի


էէէէ՜, աբիժնիկ ենք էլի, հո զոռով չի:

Լավ պարտիա էր իրոք: Ապրի Վլադը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> էէէէ՜, աբիժնիկ ենք էլի, հո զոռով չի:
> 
> Լավ պարտիա էր իրոք: Ապրի Վլադը:


Տրամադրությունս մի փչացրու: :Sad: 
 :Drinks: 





> *Moonwalker* ջան, տաբլիցին ու քո մեկնաբանություններին ենք սպասում: Հատկապես հետաքրքիր է Գաբիի պարտիայի վերլուծությունը ու մեկ էլ - վաղը մեզ ինչ է պետք... երջանկության համար


Մեկնաբանությունները մի քիչ ուշ, մենակ ասեմ, որ վաղը ուղղակի պիտի չպարտվենք, եթե չինացիները հունգարներին հաղթեն: Իսկ եթե չինացիները չհաղթեն, ուղղակի պիտի 3,5-0,5 չպարտվենք: :Jpit:

----------

Lion (25.07.2011), Malxas (25.07.2011), Nare-M (25.07.2011)

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Տրամադրությունս մի փչացրու:


Քեզ կրել եմ, դու սուս  :Tongue: 

Պիվա եմ ուզում  :Drinks:

----------

Lion (25.07.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Սասուն, թեման մի՛ քաղաքականացրու: Գնա էդ թուրք ու ադրբեջանցին ուրիշ բաժիններում խոսա:  :Jpit:  Աբիժնիկն էլ իրանք են, ոչ թե մենք:
Շնորհավորում եմ մեր հավաքականի կորիզին՝ Արոնյանին, Հակոբյանին և Մովսիսյանին՝ չեմպիոնին արժանի խաղ ցույց տալու համար: 
Վաղը հաջողություն եմ մաղթում իրանց, ինչպես նաև Գաբրիել Սարգսյանին:

----------

Lion (25.07.2011), Malxas (25.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> էէէէ՜, աբիժնիկ ենք էլի, հո զոռով չի:
> 
> Լավ պարտիա էր իրոք: Ապրի Վլադը:


Տո *քաղաքացի* ջան, իրանք են մեզնից աբիժննիկ ու չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես ինձ իրենցից աբիժննիկ չեմ համարում: Մի փոքր պարտք ունենք ստանալու, էդքան բան...

----------

Varzor (25.07.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Չինացին երկու ժամ ա խեղճ հնդիկի հետևից ա ընկել  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Քեզ կրել եմ, դու սուս


Ես էլ քեզ եմ կրել:  :Tongue:  Մունոյին բան չասես:  :Aggressive:  Քեզ ասում են՝ սատկցրել ենք, ուրեմն սատկցրել ենք:  :Cool: 




> Պիվա եմ ուզում


Ես էլ գինի:  :Sad: 

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս՝ դեպի վերջնական հաղթանակը մեր թիմի կատարած հերթական քայլի առթիվ:  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (25.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան 2 - 2*


Ուրեմն մյուսների մոտ.

*Ռուսաստան - Իսրայել 4 - 0* (Առաջին տեղին հասնելու հնարավորությունից զրկված ռուսները ուղղակի վրաերթի ենթարկեցին հրեաներին: )
*ԱՄՆ - Ուկրաինա 1½ - 2½* (Հաղթելու տեսական շանսեր ունեցող 3 թիմերից մեկը մի պահ մոտ էր 4-0 հաղթելուն/ինչը մեր համար խիստ անցանկալի էր/, բայց հետո չգիտես ինչպես ամերիկացիներին հաջողվեց քիչ թե շատ վերականգվել: )
*Եգիպտոս - Հունգարիա 1 - 3* (Հունգարները ևս շարունակում են պայքարը մեդալների համար/բնականաբար ոչ ոսկու :Jpit: /: )
*Չինաստան - Հնդկաստան 3 - 1* (Չինացիներն էլ են պահպանում առաջին տեղը գրավելու տեսական շանսերը: )



Ոնց երևում է ուկրաինացիները անհատական միավորներով շատ են զիջում մեզ, ուստի ուղղակիորեն չեմպիոնությանը չեն հավակնում (պիտի չինացիները պարտվեն ու իրենց էլ մեզ ջախջախեն 3,5-0,5): Չինացիներին անհրաժեշտ է, որ մենք պարտվենք ու իրենք հաղթեն: Սա ևս բավական բարդ է լինելու՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ նրանց մրցակից հունգարներին ևս հաղթանակ է պետք մեդակակիր դառնալու համար: Մի խոսքով հետաքրքրություն այնուամենայնիվ վերջին տուրում կլինի:
Պարտիաներին կանդրադառնամ մի քիչ ուշ, երբ էմոցիաներս կանցնեն երկրորդ պլան: 


*Հ. Գ. Բոլոր հետաքրքրվածներին տեղեկացնեմ, որ վերջին տուրի մեկնարկը ավելի շուտ է լինելու՝ Երևանի ժամանակով 07:00-ին:*

----------

ars83 (25.07.2011), Gayl (25.07.2011), Lion (25.07.2011), Nare-M (25.07.2011), Varzor (25.07.2011), Yevuk (25.07.2011), Արէա (25.07.2011), Լեո (25.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2011), Սամվել (26.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Փաստացի` մերոնց նույնիսկ վերջին տուրում "ոչ ոքի" խաղն է բավարար, որպեսզի չեմպիոն դառնանք:
Հույս ունեմ, որ մեր տղերքը կրկին կբարձրացնեն հայկական շախմատը ամենավերին աստիճանին  :Smile: 

Հայաստան հուպ տուր ...  :LOL:

----------

Lion (25.07.2011), Maxpayne (25.07.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Ժող խաղերը սկսել են...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հեյ, ով քնած է արթուն կացեք, որ արթուն է` ուրախացեք:

*ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ԵՆՔ*  :Yahoo: 

 :Bux:

----------

Ariadna (26.07.2011), ars83 (26.07.2011), Askalaf (27.07.2011), Chilly (26.07.2011), einnA (27.07.2011), Lion (05.08.2011), Maxpayne (26.07.2011), Moonwalker (26.07.2011), Nare-M (26.07.2011), Sagittarius (26.07.2011), Yevuk (26.07.2011), Արէա (26.07.2011), Գեա (26.07.2011), Դատարկություն (26.07.2011), Լեո (27.07.2011), Լուսաբեր (26.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Շնորհավոր աշխարհի չեմպիոն երկրի քաղաքացիներ: :Yahoo:  :Love: 

Թիմային համաձայնությամբ՝

*Ուկրաինա - Հայաստան 2 - 2*

Այսպիսով փայլուն կերպով հաղթում ենք գերհզոր մրցաշարում՝ չկրելով ոչ մի թիմային պարտություն: :Jpit: 
Շնորհավորանքներս մեր ժողովրդին ու ֆեդերացիայի/երկրի նախագահին: Նորից շքանշանի հոտ ա գալիս: :Jpit: 
Հալալ ա ապրեն բոլորն էլ՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից: Մի քիչ լավ, մի քիչ վատ, բայց բոլորն էլ 100% նվիրումով էին խաղում: :Love: 

Մանրամասները տուրի ավարտից հետո: :Smile: 
 :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (27.07.2011), Ariadna (26.07.2011), ars83 (26.07.2011), einnA (27.07.2011), Lion (05.08.2011), Malxas (26.07.2011), Maxpayne (26.07.2011), Nare-M (26.07.2011), Sagittarius (26.07.2011), Varzor (26.07.2011), Yevuk (26.07.2011), Արէա (26.07.2011), Գեա (26.07.2011), Դատարկություն (26.07.2011), Լեո (27.07.2011), Լուսաբեր (26.07.2011), Ձայնալար (26.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

ուռա, ուռա, ուռա...  ինչ տղեք ունենք է: ապրեք Տղեք ջան:
Հ.Գ. Ապրես Moonwalker ջան ամբողջ մրցաշարը մեզ համար լուսաբանելու և ավելին մատուցելու քան մենք կտեսնեինք նայելով խաղատախտակներին

----------

min-mak (26.07.2011), Moonwalker (26.07.2011), Nare-M (26.07.2011), Yevuk (26.07.2011), Ձայնալար (26.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.07.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Շնորհավոր, մենք ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ենք:
Հայեեեեեեե՜ր.....

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2011), Malxas (26.07.2011), Maxpayne (26.07.2011), Nare-M (26.07.2011), Yevuk (26.07.2011), Ձայնալար (26.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հաղթող ա՞զգ  :Tongue: , մյուս զույգերը՝ 

*Հնդկաստան - Ռուսաստան 2½ - 1½* (Ռուսների 2700+ թիմի ֆիասկոյ վերջին ակորդը: Կեցցե Պյոտր Սվիդլերի «փայլուն» սկզբնախաղային պատրաստությունը: Կարծում եմ մարդիկ ու իրերի դրվածքներ կփոխվեն ռուսական շախմատում  :Jpit:  )
*Հունգարիա - Չինաստան 1½ - 2½* (Իրենցից կախված ամեն ինչ արեցին շեղաչքները, բայց ինչպես և անցյալ տարի մի փոքր չհերիքեց: Շնորհավորում եմ արժանիորեն զբաղեցրած 2-րդ տեղի համար: :Drinks:  )
*Ադրբեջան - Եգիպտոս 2½ - 1½* (Բարոյական ծանր ճգնաժամ ապրող Ադրբեջանը մի կերպ հորով-մորով արեց փարավոններին: Մամեդյարովի պարտությունը էդ խնդիրների արձագանքն է: Ում հետաքրքում է կարող է լսել Հաշիմովի *հեռախոսազրույցը* Սուրովի հետ: :LOL:  )
*Իսրայել - ԱՄՆ 1½ - 2½* (Ամերիակացիներն էլ քիչ բարելավեցին իրենց միավոները: )

Այսպիսով՝



Իսկ անհատական տախտակների վրա՝




Սա ևս լավ ցույց է տալիս, որ թիմային ոգին ու թիմային խաղը գերակա է անհատական վարկանիշների ու անհատական խաղի նկատմամբ: Սպասենք պարգևատրման արարողության լուսանկարներին: Հետո էլ մեր հերոսների վերադարձին:

Մի անգամ էլ բոլորիս շնորհավոր՝


 :Bux:   :Bux:   :Bux:

----------

aragats (26.07.2011), Ariadna (28.07.2011), ars83 (26.07.2011), einnA (27.07.2011), Lion (05.08.2011), Lusina (26.07.2011), Maxpayne (26.07.2011), Nare-M (26.07.2011), Valentina (26.07.2011), Varzor (27.07.2011), Yevuk (26.07.2011), Արէա (26.07.2011), Լեո (27.07.2011), Ձայնալար (26.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2011), քաղաքացի (26.07.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜, 
Շնորհավո՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ր:  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 

Ի՜նչ երջանիկ եմ: Թու արա, մենակ ափսոս էս հնդիկը շախմատով չի հետաքրքրվում, առավոտները հետաքրքիր կանցներ:  ::}:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2011), ars83 (27.07.2011), Malxas (26.07.2011), Maxpayne (26.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Ռաուֆ Մամեդովը Հակոբյանից պարտություն կրելուց հետո չի ուզում նույնիսկ շախմատի տախտակին նայել։  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (27.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.07.2011)

----------


## John

շնորհավորանքներս ու հարգանքներս, հալալ ա տղեքին )))

----------

Jarre (11.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հա՜, մոռացել էի պարգևատրման արարողության նկարների մասին.


Առաջին տախտակի լավագույն եռյակը՝ Վանգ Հաո (Չինաստան), *Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան)*, Գատա  Կամսկի (ԱՄՆ): 


Երկրորդ տախտակի լավագույն եռյակը՝ Վանգ Յուե (Չինաստան), Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ (Ռուսաստան), *Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (Հայաստան)*:


Երրորդ տախտակի լավագույն եռյակը՝ Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի (Ռուսաստան), *Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (Հայաստան)*, Լի Չաո (Չինաստան):


*Չեմպիոնները՝ Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը, Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը, Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը, Արշակ Պետրոսյանը, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը, Լևոն Արոնյանը:*


Չեմպիոնները Չինաստանում Հայաստանի դեսպան Արմեն Սարգսյանի և չինացի մի պաշտոնյայի հետ:


Լևոն Արոնյանը մրցաշարին մասնակցած շախմատիստների անունից շնորհակալություն է հայտնում կազմակերպիչներին հյուրընկալության համար: Ցտեսություն, Նինգբո՛:

----------

Ambrosine (15.08.2011), Ariadna (28.07.2011), ars83 (27.07.2011), Askalaf (27.07.2011), einnA (28.07.2011), Jarre (11.08.2011), Lem (27.07.2011), Lion (05.08.2011), Malxas (27.07.2011), matlev (27.07.2011), Nare-M (27.07.2011), Valentina (27.07.2011), Yevuk (27.07.2011), Արէա (27.07.2011), Լեո (29.07.2011)

----------


## Askalaf

Ապրեն տղերքը։ Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս։
Էս էլ ամբողջ թիմը՝



Հայաստանը չեմպիոն

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2011), ars83 (27.07.2011), einnA (28.07.2011), Jarre (10.08.2011), Malxas (27.07.2011), Maxpayne (29.07.2011), Moonwalker (10.08.2011), Yevuk (27.07.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Բայց ես խոստովանում եմ, դուք էլ խոստովանեք՝ Գաբրիելը որ ինքնաթիռից Հայաստանի դրոշով փաթաթված իջավ, խաղացած բոլոր վատ պարտիաները մոռացանք ու մնաց միայն հաղթանակը...
Իսկ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանի՝ մեր ֆուտբոլի հավաքականի 14 համարի մարզաշապիկով իջնելը լրիվ սպանեց: Դե գիտեք, 14-ը Յուրան ա Մովսիսյան: Ու մեջքին էլ գրած էր՝ Մովսիսյան:

Վերջն էր:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2011), ars83 (27.07.2011), einnA (28.07.2011), John (27.07.2011), Lion (05.08.2011), Malxas (27.07.2011), Moonwalker (28.07.2011), Sagittarius (27.07.2011), Yevuk (28.07.2011), Ձայնալար (28.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.07.2011), Ներսես_AM (28.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չեմպիոնների վերադարձը՝ լուսանկարներ:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2011), ars83 (11.08.2011), einnA (28.07.2011), Jarre (10.08.2011), Lion (05.08.2011), Malxas (29.07.2011), Moonwalker (28.07.2011), Valentina (29.07.2011), Yevuk (28.07.2011), Արէա (28.07.2011), Լեո (29.07.2011)

----------


## AMzone

Ժողովուրդ ջան, իմացել եք, որ մեր հավաքականի շախմատիսներից մեկը, միջոցառումից հետո Տաքսիյովա տուն գնացել...   :LOL: 
Լուրջ եմ ասոմ խնդալույա, ետքան մարդ ընդեղ կայնած մեկը չի ֆայմել գոնե ասի արի մենք կտանենք  :LOL: 
Պարոն նախագահ, շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ,  ամոթա,  70 ավտոներիցտ մեկը, ետ օրը դրամադրեիր տղեքին տուն տաներ...  ամոթթթթթթթ

----------

ed2010 (11.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, իմացել եք, որ մեր հավաքականի շախմատիսներից մեկը, միջոցառումից հետո Տաքսիյովա տուն գնացել...  
> Լուրջ եմ ասոմ խնդալույա, ետքան մարդ ընդեղ կայնած մեկը չի ֆայմել գոնե ասի արի մենք կտանենք 
> Պարոն նախագահ, շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ,  ամոթա,  70 ավտոներիցտ մեկը, ետ օրը դրամադրեիր տղեքին տուն տաներ...  ամոթթթթթթթ


Ինֆորմացիայի հավաստիության մասին չգիտեմ, բայց միգուցե ինքը չի ցանկացել, որ իրեն ուղեկցեն: Շախմատիստները հաճախ են նախընտրում մենակությունը՝ մանավանդ ծանր մրցաշարից հետո կամ դրա ընթացքում (օրինակ Կարպովը 1990թ. Կասպարովի հատ Լիոնյան մրցախաղում սովորաբար ոտքով էր գնում-գալիս պարտիայի, մեկ-երկու անգամ քո ասածի պես տաքսիով): Հո աշխարհի չեմպիոնն էլ մեքենայի համար փողի կարիք չունե՞ր (մենակ իր նամականիշների հավաքածուն 10 միլիոնից ավել եվրո արժի): :Pardon:

----------

Jarre (10.08.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը էսօրվա Հայկակն Ժամանակն էր։ Նկարն էլ կար։ Գրած էր, որ Սերժն ու Վարչապետը իրանց շարասյուներով հեռացել են, իսկ տղաները հետո կանգնել են, որ տաքսի նստեն ու գնան։

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը էսօրվա Հայկակն Ժամանակն էր։ Նկարն էլ կար։ Գրած էր, որ Սերժն ու Վարչապետը իրանց շարասյուներով հեռացել են, իսկ տղաները հետո կանգնել են, որ տաքսի նստեն ու գնան։


http://www.armtimes.com/comment/reply/26958
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Էս ՀԺ-ն լավ տրամադրություն ապահովելու լավ միջոց է: 99%-ով համոզված եմ, որ ինքը ՀՀ և աշխարհի չեմպիոն Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը ամենևին էլ դժգոհ չի լինի էդ հանգամանքից: Անձամբ ինձ, եթե նախագահի թիկնազորից առաջարկեին տուն տանել՝ կհրաժարվեի: :Pardon: 
Բայց դե ո՞նց կարող են նման «կծելու» հերթական առիթը բաց թողնել: :LOL:  Միշտ էլ մարդիկ են գտնվում, ովքեր ապիտակի վրա սևի բծեր են ման գալիս: Մեկն էլ ChessPro-ի շախմատային ֆորումում իմ հայրենակիցներից մեկը բողոքում էր, որ չեմպիոնների հետ իր՝ հարկատուի հաշվին  Չինաստան են գնացել թիմի ֆիզպատրաստության մարզիչ Արմեն Աղուզումցյանն ու շախմատային մեկնաբան Գագիկ Հովհաննիսյանը: Ուկրաինացի մի երկրպագու դիպուկ նշեց՝ *«дзер нманнерэ хайтаракумен Республикан»*
Մի քիչ թեթև նայեք էլի: :Jpit:

----------


## Valentina

> Ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը էսօրվա Հայկակն Ժամանակն էր։ Նկարն էլ կար։ Գրած էր, որ Սերժն ու Վարչապետը իրանց շարասյուներով հեռացել են, իսկ տղաները հետո կանգնել են, որ տաքսի նստեն ու գնան։


Անցած տարի էլ,համերգից հետո, լսել եմ, որ նույն պատմություննա եղել:

----------


## Moonwalker

Վաղը մեկնարկում են մեր համար բավական հետաքրքիր 2 մրցաշար՝

*ա) Աշխարհի մինչև 20 տարեկանների աշխարհի առաջնությունը Հնդկաստանի Չեննայ քաղաքում:*



Մասնակից 125 շախմատիսները խաղալու են 13 տուրով: Վարկանշային ֆավորիտներն են՝

1. *Մաքսիմ Մատլակով* (2632, Ռուսաստան)
2. *Սանան Սյուգիրով* (2629, Ռուսաստան)
3. *Իվան Սալգադո Լոպես* (2626, Իսպանիա)
4. *Ալեքսանդր Շիմանով* (2586, Ռուսաստան)
5. *Թամիր Նաբատի* (2584, Իսրայել)
6. *Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյան*(2558, Հայաստան)
7. *Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան* (2556, Հայաստան)
8. *Ռեյ Ռոբսոն* (2554, ԱՄՆ, աշխարհի ամենաերիտասարդ ԳՄ-ը)

Մեկնարկը Երևանի ժամանակով 13:30-ին:
*Պաշտոնական կայքը*

*բ) ՖԻԴԵ-ի կանանց այս շրջանի առաջին գրան պրին Դոնի Ռոստովում:*



Մասնակցում են՝ 

1. *Հու Յիֆան* (2575, Չինաստան)
2. *Համփի Կոներու* (2614, Հնդկաստան)
3. *Նադեժդա Կոսինցևա* (2560, Ռուսաստան)
4. *Տատյանա Կոսինցևա* (2557, Ռուսաստան)
5. *Աննա Մուզիչուկ* (2538, Սլովենիա)
6. *Կատերինա Լահնո* (2536, Ուկրաինա) 
7. *Անտուանետա Ստեֆանովա* (2524, Բուլղարիա)
8. *Էլինա Դանիելյան* (2521, Հայաստան)
9. *Ալեքսանդրա Կոստենյուկ* (2497, Ռուսաստան)
10. *Ալիսա Գալիամովա* (2492, Ռուսաստան)
11. *Լուֆեյ Ռուան* (2476, Չինաստան)
12. *Եկատերինա Կովալևսկայա* (2427, Ռուսաստան)

*Պաշտոնական կայքը*

----------

ars83 (11.08.2011), Jarre (10.08.2011), John (02.08.2011), Malxas (05.08.2011), Nare-M (01.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ապրեն տղերքը, շնորհավոր բոլորիս  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (10.08.2011)

----------


## John

*Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը հայտնվեց լավագույն եռյակում*


Հնդկաստանում ընթացող աշխարհի երիտասարդական առաջնությունում կայացան 7-րդ տուրի հանդիպումները: Հայաստանի հավաքականի անդամ Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը հերթական հաղթանակը տոնեց` դուրս գալով 3-րդ հորիզոնական: Աշխարհի թիմային առաջնության ոսկե մեդալակիրը 6 միավոր ունի, իսկ ահա առաջատար Աքսել Ռոմբալդոնին (Իտալիա) 6.5 միավոր է վաստակել:

Իտալացին այս տուրում *առաջին կես միավորը կորցրեց` ոչ-ոքի խաղալով Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանի հետ,* ով 5.5 միավորով 4-րդ տեղում է:


աղբյուր` www.armsport.am

Հալալ ա տղեքին)))

----------

Ariadna (10.08.2011), ars83 (11.08.2011), Jarre (10.08.2011), Moonwalker (10.08.2011), Nare-M (11.08.2011), Ձայնալար (10.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը հայտնվեց լավագույն եռյակում*


Ահա, էս էլ մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերնամասը՝



Էս էլ այսօրվա զույգերը՝


Մեր մրցակիցները երևի ամենաբարդն են: Հայաստանի չեմպիոնին բաժին է ընկել մրցաշարի միանձնյա առաջատարը (ով ֆանտաստիկ վիճակում է), իսկ Տեր-Սահակյանը սևերով դիմակայելու է մրցաշարի բարձրագույն վարկանիշ ունեցող շախմատիստը: Տեսնենք, սկիզբը 13:30-ին:

----------

ars83 (11.08.2011), Jarre (10.08.2011), John (10.08.2011), Nare-M (11.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մեր շախմատիստները հերթական փայլուն հաղթանակները տարան:*  :Love: 
Հատկապես հետաքրքիր ստացվես Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանի հաղթանակը առաջատարի նկատմամբ: 



Մի քիչ նայեցի պարտիան՝
Խաղարկվեց Սիցիլիական Ռաուզերի պաշտպանության (B66) մի բավական վատ (սևերի համար) տարատեսակ, երբ սկզբնախաղից հետո (ի դեպ սկզբնախաղը պարտիայի կեսից ավելին էր) սպիտակները ստանում են բավական զգալի առավելություն: Հետաքրքրական է, որ 20-րդ քայլից հետո իմ բազայում հանդիպած բոլոր պարտիաներն ավարտվել էին սևերի պարտությամբ՝
*1. e4 c5 2. Ձf3 d6 3. d4 cxd4 4.Ձxd4 Ձf6 5. Ձc3 Ձc6 6. Փg5 e6 7. Թd2 a6 8. O-O-O Ձxd4 9. Թxd4 Փe7 10. h4 b5 11. e5 dxe5 12. Թxe5 Թb6 13. Ձe4 Ձxe4 14. Փxe7 Փb7 15. Փb4 f6 16. Թh5+ g6 17. Թh6 Փd5 18. Փd3 O-O-O 19. Փxe4 Փxe4 20. f3 Փd5 21. Փe7 Նd7 22. Փxf6 Նg8 23. Նd3 Աb7 24. Թe3
*Այստեղ ավարտվում էի հայտնի ճանապարհն ու մարզիկները սկսում էին խաղալ ինքնուրույն: Հանդիպած պարտիաներից՝
_24. Փd4 Թa5 25. Նa3 Թb4 26. Փf2 g5 27. hxg5 Նc8 28. g6 Նdc7 29.c3 Նxc3+ 30. Նxc3 Նxc3+ 31. bxc3 Թxc3+ 32. Աd1 Թd3+ 33. Թd2 Թb1+ 34. Թc1 Թd3+ 35. Աe1 Փc4 36. Թb2 (Ա. Դելչև (2637) - Ս. Մունիզաբա (2319), 1-0, Վրսաչ, 2006)_ 
*24... Թa5 25. a3 Նc8 26. Փe5 b4?*
Այս վերջինը երևի հենց պարտվող քայլն էր, ավելի համառ շարունակություն էր՝ _26... Թa4!? 27. Թf2 a5+/=_
*27. Թd2+/- Թd8* 
Մոտավորապես նույն արդյունքին կբերեր՝ _27... Աa8 28. Թxb4 Թb5 29. Թxb5 axb5 30. b3+/--ը_
*28. Թxb4+ Աa8 29. Թa4 a5 30. Փf6!*
Իհարկե փիղը չի կարելի վերցնել, որովհետև  _30... Թxf6 31. Թxd7_-ից հետո սևերի վիճակը էլ ավելի վատ է:
*31. Փc3 Փc6 32. Նxd7 Փxa4 33.Նxc7 Նxc7 34. Նe1 
*Եվ այս անհույս դիրքում սևերը հանձնվեցին՝



*0-1*

Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանի պարտիան ևս չտևեց մինչև 40-րդ քայլը: Ցայտնոտի մեջ հայտնված մրցակիցը 31-րդ քայլին կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց՝ *Նh1??,* և երկու քայլ հետո ստիպված էր անձնատուր լինել:

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերնամասը 8-րդ տուրից հետո՝


Ու վաղվա զույգերը՝

----------

ars83 (11.08.2011), ed2010 (11.08.2011), Jarre (10.08.2011), Lion (10.08.2011), Nare-M (11.08.2011), Լեո (10.08.2011), Ձայնալար (10.08.2011), Ներսես_AM (10.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերնամասը 8-րդ տուրից հետո՝


Այսօրվա տուրից հետո արդեն այս աղյուսակն ունի մեր համար ավելի ցանկալի տեսք :Love:  :Love: ՝


Վաղվա տուրում մերոնք իրար հետ են խաղալու: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ երկուսն էլ մրցաշարային հավակնություններ ունեն, կարծում եմ նրանք ոչ ոքիով կբավարավեն: Չեմ կարծում, որ միմյանց միջև իրական պայքար կլինի: Կարելի է ասել, որ նրանց համար վաղը հանգստյան օր է: :Jpit:  
Նորից ու նորից հաստատվում է, որ մենք հիանալի շախմատային ապագա ենք ունենալու: :Rolleyes:

----------

Ariadna (11.08.2011), ars83 (15.08.2011), Jarre (11.08.2011), John (11.08.2011), Lion (11.08.2011), Nare-M (11.08.2011), Ձայնալար (11.08.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Moon, քանի՞ տուր ա ընդհանուր:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Moon, քանի՞ տուր ա ընդհանուր:


13 Ձայ ջան՝ http://www.wjcc2011.org/Schedule.aspx  :Wink:

----------

Ձայնալար (11.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մեր համար հրաշալի ընթացող մինչև 20 տարեկան շախմատիստների առաջնությունը ավարտվեց ոչ լավագույն կերպով: Մինչև վերջին տուրը առջևում ընթացող ոչ մի պարտություն չունեցող Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը վերջին տուրում կամային ծանր ոչ ոքի գրանցեց ադրբեջանցի Դուրարբեյլիի հետ (պարտիայի ընթացքում ունենալով բացարձակ պարտված դիրք), սակայն լեհ շախմատիստ Դարիուշ Սվիերցը իր վերջին պարտիայում «պատվերով» հաղթանակ տարավ ու միավորներով հավասարվեց Հայաստանի չեմպիոնին: Լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով Հովհաննիսյանը մրցաշարն ավարտեց միայն երկրորդ տեղում: Այնուամենայնիվ ընդգծում եմ նրա վստահ խաղը (երբեմն միայն ավելորդ զգուշավորության դրսևորումներով), վերջիվերջո նա 18 կետով բարձրացրեց սեփական վարկանիշը: :Cry: 
Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանը վերջին երկու տուրերում կրած պարտություններից հետո ավարտեց միայն լավագույն տասնյակի վերջնամասում՝

----------

ars83 (15.08.2011), Jarre (15.08.2011), Lion (15.08.2011), Nare-M (15.08.2011), Ձայնալար (15.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ամեն դեպքում, երկրորդ տեղն էլ վատ արդյունք չէ: Շնորհավորենք Ռոբերտին և ցանկանանք նրան ամենայն բարիք: Անձամբ ես ուրախ եմ, որ մեր շախմատային համաստեղության մեջ նման նոր մի աստղ է ավելանում  :Smile:  Ի դեպ ասեմ - Սամվելի արդյունքն էլ վատ չէ - հլը փորձեք աշխարհում մինչև 20 տարեկանների մեջ... 9-րդ լինել...

----------

Jarre (15.08.2011), Moonwalker (15.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Օգոստոսի 26-ից սեպտեմբերից 21-ը Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության Խանտի-Մանսիյսկ շրջանում տեղի կունենա շախմատի աշխարհի գավաթի 6-րդ խաղարկությունը (2000թ.-ին՝ Անանդ, 2002թ.-ին՝ Անանդ, 2005թ.-ին՝ Արոնյան, 2007թ.-ին՝ Կամսկի, 2009թ.-ին՝ Գելֆանդ): *Յուգորսկի* շախմատային ակադեմիայում


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*







կհավաքվեն 128 շախմատիստներ 46 երկրներից (մասնակիցների *ցանկը* առաջին տուրի զույգերով): Մրցաշարին չեն մասնակցմում համաշխարհային շախմատի գործող առաջատարները՝ Անանդը, Կարլսենը, Արոնյանը, Կրամնիկը (ի դեպ առաջին չորսը սեպտեմբերի 2-4-ը կմասնակցեն Բոտվիննիկի պատվին կազմակերպվելիք արագ շախմատի փառատոնին), Թոփալովը, Գելֆանդը, Նակամուրան, բայց այնուամենայնիվ քիչ չեն նաև պատկառազդու անունով ու վարկանիշներով շախմատիստները:
Մեր երկիրը ներկայացնող երեք շախմատիստները առաջին տուրում կմրցեն հետևյալ մրցակիցների հետ՝

*№32* *Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան* (հուլիսյան վարկանիշը՝ 2700, ակտուալը՝ 2714,9) - *№97* *Հոու Յիֆան* (հուլիսյան վարկանիշը՝ 2575, ակտուալը՝ 2577,2) (կանանց աշխարհի չեմպիոնուհին, Չինաստան)
*№58* *Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան* (հուլիսյան վարկանիշը՝ 2667, ակտուալը՝ 2680,9) - *№71* *Պարիմարջան Նեգի* (հուլիսյան վարկանիշը՝ 2642, ակտուալը՝ 2630,7) (Հնդկաստան)
*№42* *Ռադոսլավ Վոյտաչեկ* (հուլիսյան վարկանիշը՝ 2683, ակտուալը՝ 2703,6) (Լեհաստան) - *№87* *Արման Փաշիկյան* (հուլիսյան վարկանիշը՝ 2616, ակտուալը 2618,3)

Մրցաշարի վիճակահանության *ծառի* միջոցով կարող եք տեսնել հետագա հնարավոր մրցակիցներին:
Հաջողություն մաղթենք մեր տղաներին: :Wink: 
*Պաշտոնական կայքը*

----------

Ambrosine (21.08.2011), Ariadna (21.08.2011), ars83 (01.09.2011), Malxas (21.08.2011), Nare-M (21.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *№58* *Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան* (հուլիսյան վարկանիշը՝ 2667, ակտուալը՝ 2680,9) - *№71* *Պարիմարջան Նեգի* (հուլիսյան վարկանիշը՝ 2642, ակտուալը՝ 2630,7) (Հնդկաստան)


Գրոսմայստեր Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը, ցավոք, չի կարողանա մասնակցել օգոստոսի 28-ին Ռուսաստանի Խանտի Մանսիյսկ քաղաքում սկսվելիք Աշխարհի գավաթի խաղարկությանը:Մի քանի օր առաջ Հակոբյանը անհաջող սայթաքել էր եւ կոտրել ոտքը: Վիրահատությունից հետո բժիշկները գրոսմայստերին հանձնարարել են մի քանի շաբաթ ուղեւորություններ չկատարել:
Այսպիսով, Աշխարհի գավաթին կմասնակցեն Հայաստանի միայն երկու ներկայացուցիչներ` գրոսմայստերներ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը եւ Արման Փաշիկյանը:
*Աղբյուրը

*Ափսոս: :Sad:  :Cry:

----------


## Moonwalker

Աշխարհի գավաթի առաջին շրջանի հիմնական պարտիաներն ավարտվեցին բավական կանխատեսելի կերպով (թերևս անակնկալ կարելի է համարել 2700+ շախմատիսների Լեկոյի ու Վան Յուեյի դուրս մնալն ու մի քանի 2700+ շախմատիսների (Կամսկի, Վալյեխո Պոնս) վաղվա արագ պարտիաների հույսին մնալն է): Հայաստանի երկու ներկայացուցիչներն էլ վստահ հանդես եկան: Արման Փաշիկյանը երկու պարտիաներում էլ վստահորեն պարտվեց կարգով ավելի բարձր լեհ Ռադոսլավ  Վոյտաչեկին ու դուրս մնաց հետագա պայքարից, իսկ մեր կիակ հույսը՝ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը երկու պարտիաներում էլ վստահորեն հաղթեց մրցաշարի 2 կանանցից մեկին՝ աշխարհի չեմպիոնուհի Հու Յիֆանին: Դոն Մովսին մյուս շրջանում (առաջին պարտիան ամսի 30-ին/վաղը լրացուցիչ արագ պարտիաների օրը Մովսիսյանը հանգստանում է/) կխաղա մրցաշարի իգական սեռի մյուս ներկայացուցչի՝ Հուդիթ Պոլգարի հետ: :Smile:

----------

ars83 (01.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հետաքրքիր է, փաստորեն Սերգեյը աշխարհի բոլոր կանանցից... ուժեղ է  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (29.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հետաքրքիր է, փաստորեն Սերգեյը աշխարհի բոլոր կանանցից... ուժեղ է


Ահա, միջին վիճակագրական կինը սովորաբար ~100-150 վարկանշային կետով թույլ է լինում միջին վիճակագրական տղամարդուց: Ասենք բոլոր ժամանակների ուժեղագույն շախմատիստուհու՝ Հուդիթ Պոլգարի (Մովսիսյանի երկրորդ մրցակցի, ով սկզբունքայն կերպով չի խաղում կանանց մրցաշարերում) բարձրագույն վարկանիշը 2005-ին եղել է 2735 (աշխարհի 8-րդ համարը, ինչը իրոք լուրջ նվաճում է), մինչդեռ լավագույն վարկանիշն ունեցող շախմատիստի՝(ուժեղագույն ասել կվախենամ, որովհետև տղամարդկանց վարկանիշը հսկայական ինֆլիացիոն աճ է ունեցել հետխորհրդային տարիներին) Կասպարովի բարձրագույն վարկանիշը 1999-ին եղել 2851: :Pardon:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ի դեպ, երկրորդ շրջանի զույգերը՝

----------

ars83 (01.09.2011), Lion (31.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ավարտվեց Մոսկվայում ընթացող աշխարհի 6-րդ չեմպիոն Միխայիլ Մոյիսեևիչ Բովիննիկի 100-ամյակին նվիրված հուշամրցաշարը՝

*Տղամարդկանց մրցաշարը*

*Խառը մրցաշարը*

Ընդհանուր առմամբ երկրորդ տեղը գրավեցինք թե՛ տղամարդկանց, թե՛ կանանց և թե՛ զույգերով բլից պարտիաներում: Ընդ որում չնայած Անանդից կրած երկու պարտություններին, Արոնյանն ընդգծված ստեղծագործական վերելք է ապրում: Հատկապես հատկանշական է Արոնյան - Կարլսեն պարտիայում որակի կրկնակի (!!) զոհաբերմամբ ձեռք բերած ֆանտաստիկ հաղթանակը, երբ համաշխարհային վարկանշային աղյուսակի առաջին համարը ջախջախվեց կանգնած տեղում: Լևոնը շախմատային տարեվերջյան գերմրցաշարերին ընդառաջ աստիճանաբար օպտիմալ մարզավիճակին է մոտենում: :Jpit:  Պետք է արժանին մատուցել նաև Էլինա Դանիելյանին:
Մի հետաքրքիր միջադեպ, երբ պարտիայի միջնամասում մրցակիցները կիսվում էին իրենց կարծիքներով. Արոնյանը չնայած ականջակալներին լսում ու արձագանքում է Կրամնիկի խոսքերին: :LOL:

----------

Lion (03.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հայաստան (Արոնյան + Դանիելյան) - Ռուսաստան (Կրամնիկ + Կոսինցևա) 1-0*

Հավես վիդեոմոնտաժ *Եվգենի Պոտյոմկինից* :Love:

----------


## Moonwalker

Մոտենում է Մեծ սաղավարտի խաղարկության 2011-ի *եզրափակիչը*. 

Այն այս անգամ 22-րդ կարգի է (միջին վարկանիշը 2780): Ափսոս Կրամնիկը վերջին պահին հրաժարվեց ու մենք ակնհայտ աուտսայդեր ունեցանք, թե չէ երազանքի կազմ է: :Love: 


1. *Մագնուս Կարսլեն* (Նորվեգիա, 2823), 
2. *Վիշվանաթան Անանդ* (Հնդկաստան, 2817), 
3. *Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2807), 
4. *Վասիլի Իվանչուկ* (Ուկրաինա, 2765), 
5. *Հիկարու Նակամուրա* (ԱՄՆ, 2753), 
6. *Ֆրանսիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնս* (Իսպանիա, 2716)



Առաջին շրջանը՝ սեպտեմբերի 26-ից հոկտեմբերի 1-ը Բրազիլիայի Սան Պաուլու քաղաքում, 
երկրորդ շրջանը՝ հոկտեմբերի 6-ից 10-ը Իսպանիայի Բիլբաոյում:


Սպասենք: blood_on_the_chessboard

----------

ars83 (27.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սպասենք: blood_on_the_chessboard


Ահա և հեղված է առաջին արյունը: :Jpit: 
Մեր առաջատար Լևոն Արոնյանը երեկ (Երևանի ժամանակով ուշ գիշերով) առավելության հասավ մրցաշարի հետնապահի պարտականությունները կատարող, բայց երևի թե ֆավորիտների համար ոչ քիչ դժվարություններ հարուցելու ընդունակ Ֆրանցիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնսի նկատմամբ:


Մրցակիցները 2006թ.-ի Մորելիա-Լինարեսում


Լևոնը խաղին 15 րոպե ուշացած ներկայացավ (Կարլսենի* հավաստմամբ* նա մոլորվել էր  :Jpit: :
Ստացված Սլավոնական պաշտպանության Ալեխինի տարբերակում Պոնսը 8-րդ քայլում նորույթ կիրառեց, բայց սկզբնախաղային խնդիրներից ազատվել նրան չհաջողվեց: Սպիտակների փոխհատուցումը զինվորի դիմաց կատարյալ էր:



17-րդ քայլում Վալյեխոն որոշեց վերադարձնել զինվորը խաղալով 17...b3: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ նա վախեցավ 17...Ձd7 18.Ձd6 Փxd6 19.Նxd6 c5 20.Փb1! հնարավոր շարունակությունից, ուր 20...f5 21.Նxe6 c4 22.Ձd4 Ձc5 23.Նc6 Թd8 24.Նd6-ից հետո սպիտակները ակնհայտ առավելություն կստանային:
Զինվորը վերադարձնելով իսպանացին դանդաղեցրեց սպիտակ փղի առաջխաղացումը դեպի b1, բայց սևերի վիճակը շարունակում էր մնալ ծանր:



Արոնյանը կարող էր իրացնել իր առավելությունը դիրքային մեթոդներով (օրինակ, 25.Թd2 Փb7 26.Ձg5՝ հաղթանակի լավ շանսերով), բայց փոխարենը զոհաբերեց իր փիղը g6-ում, ինչի դիմաց արդյունքում ստացավ 4 զինվոր:



Ծանրագույն վերջնախաղը փրկել Պոնսին չհաջողվեց ու Լևոնը միանձնյա գլխավորեց աղյուսակը (այստեղ կիրառվում է միավորների հաշվարկման ֆուտբոլային՝ 3/1/0 մեթոդը)

Մյուս երկու պարտիաներն ավարտվեցին բավական անհետաքրքիր ոչ ոքիներով՝
Անանդ - Կարլսեն ½-½
Նակամուրա - Իվանչուկ ½-½

Այսօր մեր ժամանակով 23:00-ին կսկսվի Կարլսեն - Արոնյան կենտրոնական պարտիան: :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (27.09.2011), ars83 (27.09.2011), Lion (27.09.2011), Արէա (27.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երեկվա պարտիան *ապակե խորանարդի* դրսի կողմից




Այսօրվա տուրում՝ 

Նակամուրա - Անանդ ½-½ (առանց խնդիրների ոչ ոքի աշխարհի չեմպիոնի համար)
Կարլսեն - Արոնյան ½-½ (Լևոնը հարկադրված էր ի ցույց դնել իր անթերի վերջնախաղային տեխնիկան: Պարտիան *մեկնաբանությունը* Սերգեյ Զագրեբելնուց: )
Իվանչուկ - Վալյեխո 1-0 (Կազմակերպիչ իսպանալեզուների հետաքրքրությունը շահելու համար հրավիրված Պոնսը ակնհայտորեն չի համապատասխանում մրցաշարի ֆորմատին: Բոքսի տանձիկի ֆունկցիաներ է սկսում կատարել :Jpit:  )

Այսօր գիշեր՝
Անանդ - Իվանչուկ
Արոնյան - Նակամուրա
Վալյեխո - Կարլսեն:

Հուսանք գոնե այս անգամ երկու արդյունավետ պարտիա կտեսնենք: :Unsure:

----------

Lion (28.09.2011), zanazan (28.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ընդունում ենք, որ առայժմ մրցաշարում երևում է մի խաղացող. Վասիլի Միխալիչ Իվանչուկն է հիշել իր երիտասարդությունը:



Անցած տուրում աշխարհի չեմպիոնին հաղթելուց հետո (սևերով): Երեկ նա կրկին սևերով առավելության հասավ Լևոն Արոնյանի նկատմամբ: ԻՀԿ, Լևոնը պարտվեց սեփական չափազանց բախտախնդիր խաղի՝ մրցակցի ցայտնոտի վրա հույս դնելու պատճառով:
Ռետիի պաշտպանությունից ԹՄԳ-ի Ռագոնիզինի տարբերակի տրանսֆորմացված սկզբնախաղինց հետո, մոտավորապես հավասար դիրքում 




20-րդ քայլին Լևոնը ...exf7-ի փոխարեն զոհաբերեց որակը՝ *20.Ձxf7?, 
*Հետևեց *20...Թd5! 21.Փxf6 Թh1+ 22.Աf2 Թxh3!* (Իվանչուկը տարերքի մեջ է :Jpit:  )
Ինչպես պարզվեց սևերը պաշտպանվում են h6-ի սպիտակ ձիուց սպառնացող մատից, և իրենց հերթին սպառնում են թագուհիով մատ e3-ից: *23.Աe1՝* հարկադրված քայլ:
Հետևեց.
*23...cxb2! 24.Թxb2 Փb4+! 25.Աd1 Փf3+! 26.Նxf3* *26...Թxf3+ 27.Փe2 Թxf6 28.g5 Թg7
*Այստեղ բոլոր քայլերը գործնականում պարտադրված է, իսկ հատվածի ավարտին սևերը ունեն զգալի առավելություն:
*29.Թxd4



29...Նxf7? 
*Իվանչուկը գրեթե բաց է թողնում առավելությունը: Իհարկե սևերի դիրքը նախընտրելի է, բայց փրկվելը ավելի քան ռեալ է: Ճիշտ կլիներ ...Փc5 կամ ...Փc3:
*30.exf7+ Թxf7 31.Նc1 Նb8 32.a4??
*Անբացատրելի որոշում՝ պայմանավորված Իվանչուկի ցայտնոտի վրա «աշխատելու» ձգտմամբ: Լևոնը ուղղակի հարկադրված քայլաշարով պարտվում է:
*32...Թb3+ 33.Նc2 Թb1+ 34.Նc1 Թb3+ 35.Նc2 Նc8! 36.Փc4+ bxc4 37.Թd5+ Աf8 38.Թd7 Նe8 
0-1

*Մնացած երկու պարտիաներում խաղաղ դաշն կնքեցին Նակամուրան ու Կարսենը, իսկ աշխարհի չեմպիոն Անանդը հաղթեց Վալյեխոյին:

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը (հիշեցնեմ, որ միավորները հաշվվում են ֆուտբոլային սկզբունքով՝ 3/1/0)
1. Իվանչուկ - 10
2. Արոնյան, Անանդ - 5
4. Նակամուրա - 4
5. Կարլսեն, Վալյեխո - 3

Իհարկե Չուկիի առավելությունը դեռ վերջնական չէ: Խաղացողները դեռ մեկական պարտիա ունեն Բրազիլիայում (այսօր) և ամբողջ երկրորդ շրջանը Իսպանիայում (6 օրից):
Այս գիշեր երկու հետաքրքրագույն պարտիաներ՝ Անանդ - Արոնյան և Իվանչուկ - Կարլսեն: :Smile:

----------

John (01.10.2011), Lion (01.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Իհարկե *Չուկիի*...


Էս հո ակումբցի չի  :LOL:  բայց կատակը մի կողմ, ապրես, շատ հետաքրքիր ու օգտակար գործ ես անում: Պահանջում ենք շարունակություն...  :Blush:

----------

Moonwalker (01.10.2011), Nare-M (01.11.2011)

----------


## Monk

Moonwalker -ի գործին խփեմ  :Jpit: 
*Մեր տղաները ոչնչացրին ադրբեջանցիներին*

Թուրքիայում ավարտվեց շախմատի Մ-16 տարեկանների համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի 6-րդ տուրը, որտեղ մեր տղաները 2.5-1.5 հաշվով փայլուն հաղթանակ տարան` շախմատային դասեր տալով իրենց ադրբեջանցի հասակակիցներին:

Հիշեցնենք, որ մինչ այս տուրը մեր հավաքականը վաստակած 16 միավորներով գլխավորում էր մրցաշարային աղյուսակը` 1.5 միավորով գերազանցելով Ռուսաստանի հավաքականին: Այսպիսով, ընտրանին իր հաշվին ավելացրեց ևս 2.5 միավոր և պահպանեց առաջատարի դիրքերը` վաստակած 18.5 միավորներով.

Աբասով – Կարեն Գրիգորյան ½-1/2

Հովհաննես Գաբուզյան – Բայարանի ½-1/2

Իզզատ – Տիգրան Հարությունյան ½-1/2

Իսկանդարով – Արման Միքայելյան 0-1

*Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am*

Հ.Գ. Ըստ իս՝ տափակ վերնագիր են դրել:

----------

Ambrosine (13.11.2011), ars83 (02.11.2011), Ներսես_AM (28.10.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Moonwalker -ի գործին խփեմ 
> *Մեր տղաները ոչնչացրին ադրբեջանցիներին*
> 
> Թուրքիայում ավարտվեց շախմատի Մ-16 տարեկանների համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի 6-րդ տուրը, որտեղ մեր տղաները 2.5-1.5 հաշվով փայլուն հաղթանակ տարան` շախմատային դասեր տալով իրենց ադրբեջանցի հասակակիցներին:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ մինչ այս տուրը մեր հավաքականը վաստակած 16 միավորներով գլխավորում էր մրցաշարային աղյուսակը` 1.5 միավորով գերազանցելով Ռուսաստանի հավաքականին: Այսպիսով, ընտրանին իր հաշվին ավելացրեց ևս 2.5 միավոր և պահպանեց առաջատարի դիրքերը` վաստակած 18.5 միավորներով.
> 
> Աբասով – Կարեն Գրիգորյան ½-1/2
> 
> ...


Պահոոո  :Sad: 
*Հայաստանի հավաքականը պարտվել է ադրբեջանցիներին. պաշտոնական կայքը` թյուրիմացության պատճառ*
մանրամասն

----------

ars83 (02.11.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ոնց եմ տրաքվում սենց լոպազ վերնագրերից: Դրա համար էլ էտ Առաջին ԷյԷմը չեմ կարդում: Տխմարության գագաթնակետն ա: Ո՞նց կարող ա կես միավորով առաջ անցնելը «ոչնչացնել» դասակարգման տակ անցնի: Դե հիմա էտ լրագրողը վերնագիրը փոխի սարքի Ադրբեջանի հավաքականը ոչնչացրեց Հայաստանի հավաքականին:

----------

Ambrosine (13.11.2011), Chuk (28.10.2011), John (28.10.2011), Lion (28.10.2011), Monk (28.10.2011), Moonwalker (28.10.2011), Skeptic (03.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ժամանակակից սպորտում, երբ նույն անձիք կամ թիմերը կարող են հանդիպել տարին նույնիսկ մի քանի անգամ տարբեր արդյունքներով` նման վերնագրերը ուղղակի ծիծաղելի են...  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

Հա, ես էլ շատ խառն էի ու հավես չարեցի գրեմ, մանավանդ, որ մերոնք հաղթել էին: :Jpit: 
Բայց տենց մի բան մտքովս անցել էր: Որովհետև առաջին տախտակի վրա՝ Աբասով - Գրիգորյան, ազերին 99.9 %-հաղթած դիրք ուներ, բայց չնայած էս մրցաշարում մենակ անձնական միավորներն են հաշվում (ինչի շնորհիվ ռուսներից 0,5 միավոր ավել ունենք, մի ամբողջ թիմային հաղթանակ պակաս ունենալով), շաա՜տ անտաղանդ ձևով մխսեց առավելությունն ու համաձայնվեց ոչ ոքիի: Զգացվում էր, որ արդյունքը իրեն «վպոլնե» բավարարում էր.



50-րդ քայլից հետո (չնայած մինչև այդ էլ ադրբեջանցին մի քանի անգամ բաց էր թողել անմիջապես հաղթելու հնարավորությունը) սպիտակների (Աբասով) դիրքը բացարձակապես հաղթած է  *51.Նc8!* քայլից հետո: Բայց Աբասովը խաղաց «նյութապաշտորեն»՝ *51.a8Թ?! Նxa8 52. Փxa8 Թxa8* ու պարզվեց, որ ստացված դիրքը ամենևին էլ մաքուր հաղթած չէ սպիտակների համար: Եվս 11 քայլ հետո՝ մեռած դիրքում կողմերը կիսեցին միավորը:
Կասկածելի էր պարտվող թիմի խաղացողի համար: :Pardon:

----------

ars83 (02.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երկու օրից Հունաստանի Պորտո Կարրաս քաղաքի «Porto Carras Grand Resort» 5-աստղանի հյուրանոցում կմեկնարկի շախմատի Եվրոպայի 2011թ.-ի թիմային առաջնությունը:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Հիշատակված հյուրանոցը՝





38 տղամարդկանց և 28 կանանց թիմեր կվիճարկեն Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը՝ շվեցարական մրցակարգով (9 տուր, 4 խաղացող, 1 պահեստային): Ժամանակը կհաշվվի հետ.յալ կերպ՝ 90 րոպե/40 քայլ + 30 րոպե/մինչև պարտիայի ավարտը + 30 վայրկյան/քայլ (սկսած 1-ինից):
Պարտիաների սկիզբը Երևանի ժամանակով 17:00 (վերջին տուրը՝ 15:00):

Տղամարդկանց մրցաշարի ռեյտինգ հավակնորդներն են՝

_1. Ռուսաստան - միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2758_

*1. Պյոտր Սվիդլեր - 2755*
*2. Սերգեյ Կարյակին - 2763*
*3. Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ - 2752*
*4. Ալեքսանդր Մորոզևիչ - 2762*
*5. Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի - 2730*

_2. Ուկրաինա - միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2729_

*1. Վասիլի Իվանչուկ - 2775*
*2. Ռուսլան Պոնոմարյով - 2723*
*3. Պավել Էլյանով - 2691*
*4. Զախար Եֆիմենկո - 2702*
*5. Ալեքսանդր Մոիսեենկո - 2715*

_3. Ադրբեջան - միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2727_

*1. Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով - 2781*
*2. Վուգար Հաշիմով - 2757*
*3. Շահրիյար Մամեդյարով - 2733*
*4. Գադիր Հուսեյնով - 2636*
*5. Էլյաժ Սաֆարլի - 2630*

_4. Հայաստան - միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2716_

*1. Լևոն Արոնյան - 2802*
*2. Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան - 2710*
*3. Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - 2681*
*4. Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - 2671*
*5. Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան - 2586*

_5. Հունգարիա - միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2699
_
*1. Պետեր Լեկո - 2720*
*2. Զոլտան Ալմաշի - 2707*
*3. Ֆերենց Բերկեշ - 2703*
*4. Բալոշչ Ժաբա - 2662*
*5. Զոլտան Գյիմեշի - 2652*

Կանանց մրցաշարում մոտավորապես հավասար շանսեր ունեն ռուսները, ուրկրաինացիներն ու վրացիները: Հնարավորության դեպքում մրցանակային տեղերի համար կպայքարեն նաև հայերն ու լեհերը: Մեր թիմը մրցավայր է մեկնելու հետևյալ կազմով (միջին վարկանիշը 2419)՝

*1. Էլինա Դանիելյան - 2507*
*2. Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան - 2469*
*3. Լիլիթ Գալոյան - 2383*
*4. Մարիա Կուրսովա - 2315*
*5. Նելլի Աղինյան - 2263*
*Պաշտոնական կայք*


Հաջողություն մերոնց: :Goblin:

----------

ars83 (02.11.2011), Monk (02.11.2011), Varzor (03.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականի մարզիչը Արշակ Պետրոսյանն է:
Կանանց հավաքականի մարզիչը Արթուր Չիբուխչյանն է:

Տղամարդիկ 1-ին տուր 

Ավստրիա - Հայաստան
1. Մարկուս Ռաջեր 2662 - Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան 2710
2. Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան 2681 - Ստեֆան Կինդերման 2519
3. Դավիդ Շենգելիա 2551 - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան 2671
4. Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան 2586 - Ռոբերտ Կրեիսլ 2415

Ինչպես տեսնում եք բացակայում է Լևոն Արոնյանը, որին 1-ին տուրում Արշակ Պետրոսյանը հանգստանալու իրավունք է տվել:

Կանայք 1-ին տուր

Չեխիա - Հայաստան
1. Եվա Կուլովանա 2297 - Էլինա Դանիելյան 2507
2. Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան 2469 - Կատերինա Նեմցովա 2276
3. Կրիստինա Հավլիկովա 2285 - Լիլիթ Գալոյան 2283
4. Թերեզա Օլսարովա 2232 - Մարիա Կուրսովա 2315

Հաջողություն մաղթենք մեր հավաքականներին: Չմոռանամ հիշեցնել, որ Մարիա Կուրսովան վերջերս ամուսնացավ հայազգի գրոսմայստեր Արման Փաշիկյանի հետ և ներկայացնելու է Հայաստանը: Վերջինս այսօր առաջին անգամ հանդես կգա Հայաստանի դրոշի ներքո:
Ներողություն եմ խնդրում անհամեստությանս համար ... իսկ Լիլիթ Գալոյանը տարիներ շարունակ եղել է իմ մարզիչը...

----------

Varzor (03.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

ԵՎ այսպես ավարտվեց Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականի մասնակցությամբ 1-ին պարտիան  

1. Մարկուս Ռաջեր (2662) 1/2 - 1/2 Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2710)

Առայժմ ուրախանալու առիթ չունենք, սակայն ինքս ինձ չեմ ների, եթե չնշեմ, որ Մովսիսյանն ուղղակի չցանկացավ շարունակել պարտիան և պայքարել հաղթանակի համար: 21-րդ քայլում կողմերը խաղաղ դաշն կնքեցին: Հիշեցնեմ, որ այսօր Լևոն Արոնյանի բացակայության պարագայում Մովսիսյանը ներկայացնում էր մեր հավաքականի 1-ին խաղատախտակը:

----------

Varzor (03.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ԵՎ այսպես ավարտվեց Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականի մասնակցությամբ 1-ին պարտիան  
> 
> 1. Մարկուս Ռաջեր (2662) 1/2 - 1/2 Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2710)
> 
> Առայժմ ուրախանալու առիթ չունենք, սակայն ինքս ինձ չեմ ների, եթե չնշեմ, որ Մովսիսյանն ուղղակի չցանկացավ շարունակել պարտիան և պայքարել հաղթանակի համար: 21-րդ քայլում կողմերը խաղաղ դաշն կնքեցին: Հիշեցնեմ, որ այսօր Լևոն Արոնյանի բացակայության պարագայում Մովսիսյանը ներկայացնում էր մեր հավաքականի 1-ին խաղատախտակը:


Դե Մովսիսյանը իր նվազագույն խնդիրը հատարեց՝ սևերով ոչ ոքի խաղաց: Ի դեպ նրա մարցակիցը՝ Ռագգերը (ազգանունը հնչում է գերամանական արտասանությամբ) ամենևին էլ բոքսի տանձիկի կարգավիճակ չուներ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ բավական «ստերիլ» պարտիա ստացվեց: Հաշվի առնելով մեր մյուս տախտակների վիճակը (Հակոբյանն (21-րդ քայլ) ու Սարգսյանը (23-րդ քայլ) մոտ են հաղթական դիրքին, իսկ ՀՀ չեմպիոնը համեմատաբար նախընտրելի դիրք ունի) վատ չի: Մանավանդ, որ մյուս ֆավորիտների մոտ ևս ինչ որ միավորների հրավառության միտում չի նկատվում:

Հ.Գ Կենդանի (ընդ որում 80+ տարիքում խաղացող) լեգենդ, Շվեյցարիայի 2-րդ համար Վիկտոր Կորչնոյը ( :Love: ) ոչ ոքի ավարտեց պարտիան բուլղար Իվան Չեպարինովի հետ: Ցեյտնոտում շատ ավելի երիտասարդ բուլղարացին բաց թողեց ողջ առավելությունը:

----------

Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Եթե ներկայիս վիճակը պահպանվի մինչև պարտիաների ավարտը, ապա Հայաստանը կհաղթի 3.5 - 0.5 հաշվով, մնացած բոլոր պարտիաներում էլ մերոնք շոշափելի առավելություններ ունեն...

----------


## Moonwalker

:Jpit: 

Ինչպես և սպասվում էր՝ 
*Ավստրիա - Հայաստան 0,5 - 3,5*

1. Մարկուս Ռագգեր (2662) - Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2710)  *½ - ½*
2. Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2681) - Շտեֆան Քինդերման (2519)  *1 - 0*
3. Դավիդ Շենգելիա (2551) - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2671)  *0 - 1*
4. Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան (2586) - Ռոբերտ Քրեյսլ (2415)  *1 - 0

*Վստահ հաղթանակ առաջին տուրում, հուսանք նախերգանքը մեր համար հաղթական առաջնության: :Yes: 

Կանանց մոտ նույնքան լավ, կարծես թե, չի ստացվում: Այս և մյուս զույգերի արդյունքները տուրի ավարտից հետո:: :Smile:

----------

Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

> Ինչպես և սպասվում էր՝ 
> *Ավստրիա - Հայաստան 0,5 - 3,5*
> 
> 1. Մարկուս Ռագգեր (2662) - Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2710)  *½ - ½*
> 2. Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2681) - Շտեֆան Քինդերման (2519)  *1 - 0*
> 3. Դավիդ Շենգելիա (2551) - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2671)  *0 - 1*
> 4. Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան (2586) - Ռոբերտ Քրեյսլ (2415)  *1 - 0
> 
> *Վստահ հաղթանակ առաջին տուրում, հուսանք նախերգանքը մեր համար հաղթական առաջնության:
> ...


Բա որ ասում էի Արշակ ջան հիմա համոզվեցիր???

----------


## AsikoNar

2. Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան (2469) 1/2 - 1/2 Կատերինա Նեմցովա (2276)
4. Մարիա Կուրսովա (2315) 1/2 - 1/2 Թերեզա Օլսարովա (2232)

Լիլիթ Գալոյանի դիրքից շատ եմ վախենում...

----------


## AsikoNar

Էլինան էլ հաղթելու շանսեր չունի, եթե չպարտվենք պիտի ճակատագրից շնորհակալություն հայտնենք...

----------


## Moonwalker

Միանշանակ անակնկալ է հասունանում Ռուսաստան- Մոլդովա մրցախաղում: Զարմացնում է Ռուսաստանի տղամարդկանց «դրիմ-թիմ»-ի աստիճանաբար ձևակերպվող ձախողումը: Բոլոր տախտակների վրա 2700+ վարկանիշ ունեցող ռուսները 40-րդ քայլից հետո (ժամանակային գումարման կետ) գործնականում պարտվում են թիմով: Միայն թե մոլդովացիները չսայթաքեն: :Jpit:

----------


## AsikoNar

> Միանշանակ անակնկալ է հասունանում Ռուսաստան- Մոլդովա մրցախաղում: Զարմացնում է Ռուսաստանի տղամարդկանց «դրիմ-թիմ»-ի աստիճանաբար ձևակերպվող ձախողումը: Բոլոր տախտակների վրա 2700+ վարկանիշ ունեցող ռուսները 40-րդ քայլից հետո (ժամանակային գումարման կետ) գործնականում պարտվում են թիմով: Միայն թե մոլդովացիները չսայթաքեն:


Ցավոք Գալոյան Լիլիթը պարտվեց...

----------


## John

> Ցավոք Գալոյան Լիլիթը պարտվեց...


1.03 էր մերոնց գործակիցը... լավ չի՜

----------


## Moonwalker

Մինչև հեռարձակման հետ կապված խնդիրները լուծվեն, անդրադառնանք արդեն ավարտված պարտիաներից մի քանիսում հանդիպած հետաքրքիր դրվագներին: :Smile: 

Նախ իմ կողմից արդեն նշված Կորչնոյ - Չեպարինով պարտիայի ավարտական մասը:



Այս դիրքում ուղղակիորեն հաղթում էր 41...Աf8!! քայլը: Սակայն հետևեց՝ *41...Փxf2?* *42.Թe8+ Աg7 43.Թe7+ Աg6 44.Թxd6+?* ( անշուշտ ճիշտ էր  44. Թe8+! և սև արքան չէր կարող խուսափել շախերից) *44... Աh5?* (պատասխան լավություն. հաղթում էր 44... Աf7 45.Թc7+ Աe8 ևն, օրինակ՝ 46.Թb8+ Աe7 47.Թc7+ Փd7): *45.Թe5+!* (այ հիմա խաղատախտակին մաքուր ոչ ոքի է) *45...Աxh4 46.Թe7+! Աh3 47.Թh7+ Թh4 48.Թd3+ Թg3 49.Թh7+ 1/2-1/2

*
Հետաքրքիր էր նաև Վեսելին Տոպալովի թեորետիկ նորույթը Թագուհու մերժված գամբիտում՝
*1.d4 Ձf6 2.c4 e6 3.Ձf3 d5 4.Ձc3 dxc4 5.e4 Փb4 6.Փxc4!?*
Այս բառիս բուն իմաստով գամբիտային հետաքրքիր տարբերակը վերջին երկու տարիներին բավական մեծ ժողովրդականություն է վայելում շախմատային էլիտայում:
*6...Ձxe4 7.O-O Ձxc3
*Վերջերս Բիլբաոյում Արոնյան - Անանդ պարտիայում աշխարհի չեմպիոնը ընտրեց 7...Ձf6 շարունակությունն ու արագ ջախջախվեց:
*8.bxc3 Փe7
*

Այս դիրքում բուլղարացին կատարում է քայլ առաջ:
*9.Նe1!?*
Հետաքրքիր քայլ, որը կարող է հետագայում վերամշակվելով վտանգավոր զենք դառնալ: 
Այնուամենայնիվ այս նորույթը չօգնեց Տոպալովին կոտրել Պելլետյեի համառ դիմադրությունը: Ոչ ոքի:


Եվ անդրադառնանք Շենգելիա - Սարգսյան պարտիայի վերջնամասին՝



Այս պահին հենց նոր սպիտակները սխալ ակտիվացրել են իրենց ձին (34.Ձg2-e3?):
Հետևից.
*34...Նe6!*
Սպառնում է 35...Նg6, և սպիտակներները մեծ ընտրություն չունեն:
*35. Նc7 Նxe3!!
*Հիմա e3-ի նավակը զինվորով չի կարելի վերցնել f1-ից թագուհիով սպառնացող մատի պատճառով: Իսկ եթե սպիտակները e3-ի նավակը վերցնում են թագուհով, ապա մնում են առանց ֆիգուրի: Բացի դրանից սև փիղը վերահսկում է c8 դաշտը և, հետևաբար, սպիտակները չունեն նավակով միջանկյալ շախ: Դիրքը անհույս է, ուստի ավստրիացին նախընտրեց հանձնվել:
*0 - 1*

----------

Lion (04.11.2011), Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Էլինա Դանիելյանը* հերոսուհի է*: :Love:  Նա կրկնեց Արոնյանի սխրանքը (այս տարվա աշխարհի առաջնության Ռուսաստանի հետ մրցամարտում Կարյակինի դեմ)՝ հարկադրելով մրցակցին սխալվել գործանականում մեռած ոչ ոքիանոց դիրքում (այս դեպքում՝ Ն ընդդեմ Ն+Փ վերջնախաղում): Չեխ շախմատիստուհին հանձնվեց 128-րդ (!!) քայլում: Այսպիսով՝

*Չեխիա - Հայաստան 2 - 2

*Ինչ որ տարօրինակ բան կատարվեց Ռուսաստան - Մոլդովա մրցամարտի Մորոզևիչ - Սվետուշկին պարտիայում, ինչի արդյունքում ռուսները հաղթեցին: Այնուամենայնիվ սպասենք պաշտոնական բացատրությանը՝ չբացառելով հեռարձակման խոտանի հնարավորությունը:
Մինչ այդ արդյունքները (ամենակարևոր թիմերի) այս պահի համաձայն.

*Տղամարդիկ*
_Ռուսաստան - Մոլդովա 2,5 - 1,5
Սլովենիա - Ուկրաինա  0,5 - 3,5
Ադրբեջան - Իտալիա  2,5 - 1,5
Ավստրիա - Հայաստան  0,5 - 3,5
Հունգարիա - Դանիա 3 - 1
Շվեդիա - Ֆրանսիա 2 - 2
Բուլղարիա - Շվեցարիա 2,5 - 1,5
Լատվիա - Անգլիա 1,5 - 2,5
Նիդերլանդներ - Ֆինլանդիա 2 - 2
__Մոնտենեգրո - Գերմանիա 1 - 3_*Կանայք
*_Ռուսաստան - Իսրայել 3 - 1
Հունաստան - Ուկրաիան 1,5 - 2,5
Վրաստան - Ադրբեջան 2,5 - 1,5
Չեխիա - Հայաստան 2 - 2
Լեհաստան - Հորվաթիա 3 - 1_

----------

John (03.11.2011), Nare-M (04.11.2011), Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

> Մինչև հեռարձակման հետ կապված խնդիրները լուծվեն, անդրադառնանք արդեն ավարտված պարտիաներից մի քանիսում հանդիպած հետաքրքիր դրվագներին:
> 
> Նախ իմ կողմից արդեն նշված Կորչնոյ - Չեպարինով պարտիայի ավարտական մասը:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Այս դիրքում ուղղակիորեն հաղթում էր 41...Աf8!! քայլը: Սակայն հետևեց՝ *41...Փxf2?* *42.Թe8+ Աg7 43.Թe7+ Աg6 44.Թxd6+?* ( անշուշտ ճիշտ էր  44. Թe8+! և սև արքան չէր կարող խուսափել շախերից) *44... Աh5?* (պատասխան լավություն. հաղթում էր 44... Աf7 45.Թc7+ Աe8 ևն, օրինակ՝ 46.Թb8+ Աe7 47.Թc7+ Փd7): *45.Թe5+!* (այ հիմա խաղատախտակին մաքուր ոչ ոքի է) *45...Աxh4 46.Թe7+! Աh3 47.Թh7+ Թh4 48.Թd3+ Թg3 49.Թh7+ 1/2-1/2
> ...


Շենգելիա - Սարգսյան պարտիայում սպիտակների նավակն արդեն c7-ում է , որին հետևեց Գաբիի գերազանց հարվածը հակառակ դեպքում Շենգելիան ուղղակի կխաղար 34...Նe6! 35 Թ e6

----------

Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Էլինա Դանիելյանը* հերոսուհի է*: Նա կրկնեց Արոնյանի սխրանքը (այս տարվա աշխարհի առաջնության Ռուսաստանի հետ մրցամարտում Կարյակինի դեմ)՝ հարկադրելով մրցակցին *սխալվել գործանականում մեռած ոչ ոքիանոց դիրքում* (այս դեպքում՝ Ն ընդդեմ Ն+Փ վերջնախաղում): Չեխ շախմատիստուհին հանձնվեց 128-րդ (!!) քայլում:


Մի երկու բառով ասա, ոնց եղավ, հետաքրքիր է...  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Շենգելիա - Սարգսյան պարտիայում սպիտակների նավակն արդեն c7-ում է , որին հետևեց Գաբիի գերազանց հարվածը հակառակ դեպքում Շենգելիան ուղղակի կխաղար 34...Նe6! 35 Թ e6


Սպիտակների 34-րդ քայլից հետո դիրքը ճիշտ այնպիսին էր, ինչպես պատկերված ի իմ տեղադրած գծապատկերում: :Dntknw: 
Հետո էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ո՞նց պիտի սպիտակ թագուհին g3-ից վերցներ e6-ի նավակը: :Jpit:  Ինչ որ բան շփոթում ես:




> Մի երկու բառով ասա, ոնց եղավ, հետաքրքիր է...


Ասեմ: Այս դիրքում (նման վերջնախաղերը լավ հայտնի են դեռ 18-րդ դարից (Ֆիլիդորի ականջը կանչի))



Դիրքը օբյեկտիվ կերպով ոչ ոքիի է, բայց հաշվի առնելով չեխուհու բարոյական (նրա պարտիայից էր կախված թիմային հաղթանակը) և ֆիզիկական (արդեն 120+ քայլերն էին) հոգնածությունը...
Անհրաժեշտ էր խաղալ 123.Նe1+!՝ արքայի հետագա հետապնդմամբ: Իսկ *123.Նa2+?* շախից հետո սպիտակները, պարզվում է, դատապարտված են: *123...Աf3 124.Նa3+ Աg4 125.Նxh3*  (հիմա արդեն ուշ է, որովհետև էլ պատ չկա) *Նe2* և սպիտակները շուտով հարկադրված էին վայր դնել զենքերը:

Իսկ հիմա ուշադրություն, ուշադրություն :Jpit: 
Նման բան միլիոնից մեկ էլ չի լինում:



Էս դիրքում, երբ մնացած գրեթե բոլոր քայլերը տանում էին ոչ ոքիի, մոլդովացի Սվետուշկինը ի՞նչ խաղար, որ լավ լինի՝
*76...Նg2??* (Նավակը ուղղակի դնելով հարվածի տակ)* 77. Նxg2 1-0
*Նման բան անգամ սկսնակների մոտ հաճախ չի պատահում: Այսպիսով Կաիսան (շախմատի աստվածուհին) երեկ բարեհաճ էր ռուսների հանդեպ: :Pardon: 

Այսօր վիճակահանությունը իրար դեմ է դուրս բերելու մրցաշարի երկու ֆավորիտներին՝
*Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան* (Արոնյան - Ռաջաբով )
Ռուսաստան - Չեխիա
Ուկրաինա - Բուլղարիա (Իվանչուկ - Տոպալով )

Մեր կանայք կխաղան հորվաթուհիների հետ:

----------

Lion (04.11.2011), Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Էս դիրքում, երբ մնացած գրեթե բոլոր քայլերը տանում էին ոչ ոքիի, մոլդովացի Սվետուշկինը ի՞նչ խաղար, որ լավ լինի՝
> *76...Նg2??* (Նավակը ուղղակի դնելով հարվածի տակ)[B] 77. Նxg2 1-0


76. Նa8+ - Աb4
77. Նb8+ - Ա...
78. Ն:b3...

Դրանից հետո սևերը իրենք պետք է ստիպված ոչ-ոքի անեն...

----------

Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> 76. Նa8+ - Աb4
> 77. Նb8+ - Ա...
> 78. Ն:b3...
> 
> Դրանից հետո սևերը իրենք պետք է ստիպված ոչ-ոքի անեն...


Ճիշտ է, եթե քայլը սպիտակներինն է: :Jpit: 
Բայց դե հերթը գծապատկերում սևերինն էր (76-րդ քայլին սպիտակները արդեն խաղացել էին Նg3-g8):

----------

Lion (04.11.2011), Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ճիշտ է, եթե քայլը սպիտակներինն է:
> Բայց դե հերթը գծապատկերում սևերինն էր (76-րդ քայլին սպիտակները արդեն խաղացել էին Նg3-g8):


Ախխխ, ես նոր ջոգեցի... փաստորեն սևերն են զեվոկ տվել  :Smile:  Ես էլ գիտեի... հակառակը ու մտածում էի, թե դու ուղղակի անուշադրության սխալ ես արել, գրելով 76...Նg2?? :Blush:

----------

Moonwalker (04.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Լավ, էսօր անհաջող օր էր տղաների մոտ: 

*Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան 1 - 3

*Լևոն Արոնյան - Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով *½ - ½*
Վուգար Հաշիմով - Վլադիմիր Մովսիսյան* 1 - 0*
Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - Շահրիար Մամեդյարով *½ - ½
*Գադիր Հուսեյնով - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան *1 - 0

*Մենք օբյեկտիվորեն զիջեցինք խաղով: Միակ բանը, որը լավ է, այն է, որ առաջիկա մեկ-երկու տուրերում մեզ թույլ մրցակիցներ բաժին կհասնեն: Մինչդեռ ֆավորիտներ՝ հակառակը: Հուսանք շարունակությունը ավելի հաջող կլինի:

Մյուս զույգերից էականներում՝

_Չեխիա - Ռուսաստան ½ : 3½
Ուկրաինա - Բուլղարիա 2 : 2
Հորվաթիա - Հունգարիա 2 : 2
Անգլիա - Հունաստան 1½ : 2½
Գերմանիա - Իսրայել 2 : 2_

Իսկ այ կանանց մոտ ավելի լավ ստացվեց՝

*Հայաստան - Հորվաթիա 2,5 - 1,5* (միակ հաղթանակը կրկին Էլինա Դանիելյանի հաշվին է)

----------

Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

Մրցաշարային վիճակն ինչպիսին է?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մրցաշարային վիճակն ինչպիսին է?


Բնականաբար շատ թիմեր երկար չեն մնա վերնամասում: Ի դեպ մեր բախտը էլի չբերեց այն մասով, որ մեզ 3-րդ տուրում բաժին հասավ Անգլիան՝ իր երկու «դարն ապրած», բայց դեռ շատ վտանգավոր գիգանտներով՝ Մայքլ Ադամս և Նայջել Շորթ: :Jpit: 
Միևնույն է հետաքրքիր է: Կարծում եմ ժամանակն է, որ Լևոնը իր վրա վերցնի թիմն առաջ տանելու գործը: Վաղը Արոնյան - Ադամս պարտիայում սպասում ենք ամբողջ միավոր: :Goblin:

----------

Lion (05.11.2011), Maxpayne (07.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ի դեպ մեր բախտը էլի չբերեց այն մասով, որ մեզ 3-րդ տուրում բաժին հասավ Անգլիան՝ իր երկու «դարն ապրած», բայց դեռ շատ վտանգավոր գիգանտներով՝ Մայքլ Ադամս և Նայջել Շորթ:



Ադամսը/առաջին պլանում/ և Շորթը/երկրորդում/ մտածմունքների մեջ:

Հետաքրքրական է Նայջել Շորթի երեկվա պարտիայի վերջնամասը Դիմիտրիոս Մաստրովասիլիսի հետ (հույները թիմային անակնկալ հաղանակ տարան օբյեկտիվորեն ավելի ուժեղ անգլիական թիմի նկատմամբ): Նման ուրվագծով մատը էկզոտիկ երևույթ է (պարտվողը Շորթն է):



*25.Փf8!! Թxc4 26.Փg7#*  :Love:

----------

Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ծա՜նր, ծա՜նր հանդիպում էր: :Cry: 
*Անգլիա - Հայաստան 2 - 2

*

Մայքլ Ադամս - Լևոն Արոնյան  *½ - ½*
Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան - Նայջլ Շորթ  *½ - ½
*Ջոնս Հավայն - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան  *1 - 0*
Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Նիկոլաս Փերթ * 1 - 0

*Մյուս էական զույգերում՝

_Հունաստան - Ադրբեջան 1 - 3
Ռումինիա - Իսպանիա 1 - 3
Ռուսաստան - Նիդերլանդներ 2 - 2
Հորվաթիա - Ուկրաինա 1 - 3
Հունգարիա - Գերմանիա 1½ - 2½
Իսրայել - Ֆրանսիա 1½ - 2½
Բուլղարիա - Լեհաստան 2½ - 1½

_Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը՝


Մեղմ ասած. ամեն ինչ առջևում է, ուղղակի պետք է վերգտնել թիմային վստահությունը:

Վաղվա զույգերից հետաքրքիր/կարևորները՝
_
Ադրբեջան - Իսպանիա
Բուլղարիա - Ռուսաստան
Ուկրաիան - Գերմանիա
Խորվաթիա - Հայաստան_

Մեր աղջիկները Նելլի Աղինյանի բերած միավորի շնորհիվ 1½:2½ հաշվով հաղթեցին գերմանուհիներին ու այժմ լավագույն հնգյակում են՝

----------

Varzor (07.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Մայքլ Ադամս - Լևոն Արոնյան  *½ - ½*
> Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան - Նայջլ Շորթ  *½ - ½
> *Ջոնս Հա*վայ*ն - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան  *1 - 0*
> Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Նիկոլաս Փերթ 1 - 0


Փաստորեն էդ Հա*յվա*նը Վովային կրելա, հա...?

----------

Moonwalker (06.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

+1 հաղթանակ այսօր: Հաղթանակ՝ ավելի շուտ հեղինակության ճնշմամբ:

*Հայաստան - Խորվաթիա 3 - 1

*

_Լևոն Արոնյան - Հրվոյե Ստևիչ 1 - 0
Իվան Սարիչ - Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան ½ - ½
Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Մլադեն Պալաչ 1 - 0
Անտե Բրկիչ - Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան ½ - ½
_
Ընդ որում մեր համար բավական լավ ելք ունեցան մյուս զույգերի հակամարտությունները՝

_Ադրբեջան - Իսպանիա 2 - 2 
Բուլղարիա - Ռուսաստան 1 - 3 (ֆիասկո)
Ուկրաինա - Գերմանիա ½ - 3½ (ֆիասկո x2, Արկադի Նայդիշ_ :Jagi: _)
Ֆրանսիա - Մոլդովա 2½ - 1½
Նիդերլանդներ - Սերբիա 2½ - 1½
Հունաստան - Վրաստան 2½ - 1½
Չեխիա - Հունգարիա 2 - 2
Իսրայել - Անգլիա 2½ - 1½
_
Այսպիսով 4-րդ տուրից հետո ունենք մրցաշարային նման պատկեր՝



Առայժմ պաշտոնական թարմացում չկա, բայց կարծես թե վաղը ռումինացիների հետ ենք խաղալու:: :Think:

----------

Lion (07.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011), Ներսես_AM (07.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ, էսօր անհաջող օր էր տղաների մոտ:


Անհաջողը մեղմ ես ասում:

----------


## Varzor

> Հետաքրքրական է Նայջել Շորթի երեկվա պարտիայի վերջնամասը Դիմիտրիոս Մաստրովասիլիսի հետ (հույները թիմային անակնկալ հաղանակ տարան օբյեկտիվորեն ավելի ուժեղ անգլիական թիմի նկատմամբ): Նման ուրվագծով մատը էկզոտիկ երևույթ է (պարտվողը Շորթն է):
> 
> 
> 
> *25.Փf8!! Թxc4 26.Փg7#*


Մեկ է սևորեի մոտ պարտված դիրք էր: Բայց դե գոնե կարող էր մի քիչ "նամուսով" պարտվել:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այսպիսով 4-րդ տուրից հետո ունենք մրցաշարային նման պատկեր՝
> Առայժմ պաշտոնական թարմացում չկա, բայց կարծես թե վաղը ռումինացիների հետ ենք խաղալու::


Փաստորեն միավորների վերահաշվարկից հետո մրցաշարային վիճակը փոխվել էր՝



Որպես 5 միավոր ունեցող լավագույն (միավորներով ու Զ.Բ.-ով), մենք 5-րդ տուրի համար «պարգև ենք ստացել» դանիացիներին՝

1. Սունե Բերգ Հանսեն 2566
2. Ալան Սթիգ Ռասմուսեն 2541
3. Յակոբ Աագաարդ 2522
4. Յակո Վանգ Գլուդ 2497

էն դեպքում, երբ մեր պահեստայինի՝ Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանի վարկանիշը 2586 է: :Pardon: 
Չնայած կազմերը դեռ հրապարակված չեն, բայց երևի մեր մոտ հիմնական կազմից մեկը կհանգստանա:

Փոխարենը կան այլ հետաքրքիր զույգեր՝

Ադրբեջան - Ֆրանսիա
Գերմանիա - Բուլղարիա
Իսպանիա - Հունաստան
Ռումինիա - Նիդերլանդներ
Ռուսաստան - Ուկրաինա

----------

Monk (07.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հետաքրքիր դեպք պատահեց Շվեյցարիա - Ուելս զույգի Քեթթ - Կորչնոյ պարտիայում:



Այս անհույս դիրքում ուելսցին երկար ժամանակ քայլ չէր անում ու հետևում էր թիմակիցների պարտիաներին: Լեգենդար վետերանը չդիմանալով, հիշեցնել է մրցակցին, որ իր քայլ անելու ժամանակն է: Ի պատասխան Քեթթը կանգնեցրել է ժամացույցը:
Կորչնոյը միայն ժպտացել է. «Դա ճիշտ քայլ էր»: :Jpit:  :Love:

----------

Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## John

> Ի պատասխան Քեթթը կանգնեցրել է ժամացույցը:


ճիշտն ասած շատ լավ գլուխ չեմ հանում շախմատի օրենքներից՝ էդ նշանակում է, որ հանձնվե՞լ է  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (07.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ճիշտն ասած շատ լավ գլուխ չեմ հանում շախմատի օրենքներից՝ էդ նշանակում է, որ հանձնվե՞լ է


Այո  :Smile:

----------

John (07.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

3. Յակոբ Աագաարդ 0 - 1 Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան

----------


## AsikoNar

Էլինա Դանիելյանն ու Մարիա Կուրսովան ունեն բացարձակ պարտված դիրքեր և դժվար թե այս դեպքերում հրաշք տեղի ունենա...

----------


## AsikoNar

Իսկ ահա Լիլիթ Գալոյանն ուղակի պարտավոր է հաղթել... նա ունի 100 տոկոսանոց հաղթած դիրք...

----------


## AsikoNar

Ինչպես և սպասվում էր 

Աննա Մուզիչուկ 1 - 0 Էլինա Դանիելյան

Շատ ցավալի էր , ամբողջ պարտիան հիանալի անցկացրեց Էլինան, ընդամենը 1 տակտիկական սխալ, որը և բավական եղավ Մուզիչուկի համար և հասավ հաղթանակի...

----------


## Moonwalker

Ցավալի դեպք է տեղի ունեցել: Ադրբեջանցի Վյուգար Հաշիմովը էպիլեպսիայի նոպա է ունեցել:: :Cry: 
Ֆրանսիական թիմը, իբրև բարի կամքի դրսևորում, թիմային ոչ ոքի է առաջարկել բավական նախընտրելի դիրքում. իրոք ասպետական քայլ:



Ցանկանանք Հաշիմովին (ով նախկինում ուղեղի ծանր վիրահատություն է տարել) արագ ապաքինում:

----------


## AsikoNar

Անա Սրեբրնիկ 0 - 1 Լիլիթ Գալոյան :Tongue:

----------


## AsikoNar

Մարիա Կուրսովա 0 - 1 Վեսնա Ռոզիկ

Այժմ արդեն ամբողջ թիմին կարող է փրկել միայն Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանը... ցավոք դիրքը այնպիսին չէ, որ մենք հաղթանակ ակնկալենք Լիլիթից, ինչևիցե սպասենք...

----------


## AsikoNar

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ Լևոն Արոնյանն էլ կպարտվի

----------


## AsikoNar

Դանիայի հավաքականը շատ հետաքրքիր նվեր էր մեզ համար.... Նույնիսկ Լևոն Արոնյանն արդեն հույսը դրել է նրա վրա, որ մրցակիցը կսխալվի... Պետք չէ վախենալ մրցակցից, միևնույն ժամանակ էլ չթերագնահատել ... ասել է Մեծն Պետրոսյանը, իսկ մեծերին լսել է պետք...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դանիայի հավաքականը շատ հետաքրքիր նվեր էր մեզ համար.... Նույնիսկ Լևոն Արոնյանն արդեն հույսը դրել է նրա վրա, որ մրցակիցը կսխալվի... Պետք չէ վախենալ մրցակցից, միևնույն ժամանակ էլ չթերագնահատել ... ասել է Մեծն Պետրոսյանը, իսկ մեծերին լսել է պետք...


Ամենամեծը ժողովուրդն է, իսկ ժողովուրդը ասում է մի ասա հոպ, քանի դեռ չես թռել:
Արոնյանը հաղթել է՝

----------


## AsikoNar

> Ամենամեծը ժողովուրդն է, իսկ ժողովուրդը ասում է մի ասա հոպ, քանի դեռ չես թռել:
> Արոնյանը հաղթել է՝


հաստատ սխալ են գրել մի հատ Արոնյանի դիրքը նայիր

----------


## Moonwalker

> հաստատ սխալ են գրել մի հատ Արոնյանի դիրքը նայիր


chess-results.com-ը երբեք սխալ չի գրում, մի քիչ համբերիր: :Wink:

----------


## AsikoNar

դիրքը նայեցիր???

----------


## Moonwalker

> դիրքը նայեցիր???


Իսկ հեռարձակման որակը, սառած դիրքերը զանազան պարտիաներում, մի քիչ առաջ Կոստենյուկի իբրև զոհաբերած թագուհին, որ քիչ հետո ուղղեցին, նույն հեռարձակումից չէ՞ին: :Dntknw:

----------


## AsikoNar

Ուղղակի համաձայնվիր, որ ներկայիս դիրքից հետո ես հաղթանակ չեմ տեսնում սևերի կատարմամբ... այդպես չես կարծում???

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ուղղակի համաձայնվիր, որ ներկայիս դիրքից հետո ես հաղթանակ չեմ տեսնում սևերի կատարմամբ... այդպես չես կարծում???


Տենց կատեգորիկ չէ (ամեն ինչ էլ կպատահի. առաջին տուրի Մորոզևիչի պարտիան վկա), բայց դե հա, ցույց տվածով սևերին սև հեռանկար էր սպասվում: :Jpit:  Սպասենք-տեսնենք մյուս տղաներից ի՞նչ կա: :Unsure: 

Ի դեպ նոր ադրբեջանցիների գլխավոր մարզիչ Վլադիմիր Թուքմաքովը հաղորդեց, որ Հաշիմովի վիճակը կարգավորվել է ու նա հիմա հանգստանում է: Փառք Աստծո:

Հ.Գ. 2700chess.com-ը հենց նոր 2 միավոր ավելացրեց Լևոնի վարկանիշին հաղթանակի համար: :Pardon:

----------


## AsikoNar

> Տենց կատեգորիկ չէ (ամեն ինչ էլ կպատահի. առաջին տուրի Մորոզևիչի պարտիան վկա), բայց դե հա, ցույց տվածով սևերին սև հեռանկար էր սպասվում: Սպասենք-տեսնենք մյուս տղաներից ի՞նչ կա:
> 
> Ի դեպ նոր ադրբեջանցիների գլխավոր մարզիչ Վլադիմիր Թուքմաքովը հաղորդեց, որ Հաշիմովի վիճակը կարգավորվել է ու նա հիմա հանգստանում է: Փառք Աստծո:
> 
> Հ.Գ. 2700chess.com-ը հենց նոր 2 միավոր ավելացրեց Լևոնի վարկանիշին հաղթանակի համար:


Լավ Արշակ ջան հիմա մենք ում հավատանք???

----------


## AsikoNar

Հիմա էլ Մովսիսյանի պարտիան ոչ ոքի է գրանցված chess-results.com կայքում...

----------


## AsikoNar

Փաստորեն անկախ Գաբիի պարտիայից հաղթեցինք... Աչքերիս չեմ հավատում հնարավոր բան չի...

----------


## Moonwalker

Վե՛րջ, հաղթեցինք: Բայց հեռարձակման անընդհատ խնդիրներից նյարդերի հերթական չափաբաժինը քայքայվեց:

*Դանիա - Հայաստան 0,5 - 3,5

*

_Սունե Բերգ Հանսեն - Լևոն Արոնյան  0 - 1
Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան - Ալլան Սթիգ Ռասմուսսեն  ½ - ½
Յակոբ Աագաարդ - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան  0 - 1
Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Յակոբ Վանգ Գլուդ  1 - 0

_Մյուս զույգերում՝
_Ադրբեջան - Ֆրանսիա 2 - 2
Գերմանիա - Բուլղարիա 1 - 3
Իսպանիա - Հունաստան 1½ - 2½
Ռումինիա - Նիդերլանդներ 2½ - 1½
Ռուսաստան - Ուկրաինա 2½ - 1½

_Արդյունքում՝


Աստիճանաբար բարձրանում ենք: Վաղը խաղալու են հետևյալ զույգերը՝
Ֆրանսիա - Բուլղարիա
Հունաստան - Ռումինիա
Ռուսաստան - Ադրբեջան ()
Հայաստան - Իսպանիա
 Ցանկացած դեպքում հաղթանակ ենք սպասում: Պիտի վերջին տախտակի վրա հարցերը լուծել: Գաբի՜ :Goblin: 


Մեր աղջիկները ոչ ոքի խաղացին սլովենուհիների հետ (հաղթանակներ տարան Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանն ու Լիլիթ Գալոյան, իսկ Էլինա Դանիելյանն ու Մարիա Կուրսովան պարտություն կրեցին): Մեր կանանց հավաքականը դեռ 11-րդ տեղում է:

----------

John (07.11.2011), Maxpayne (08.11.2011), Monk (07.11.2011), Nare-M (09.11.2011), Varzor (08.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

2.Իբան Սալգադո Լոպես 1/2 - 1/2 Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան
3.Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան 1/2 - 1/2 Միգել Իլեսկաս Կորդոբա
*4.Արիզմենդի Մարտինես Խուլիեն Լուիս 0 - 1 ԳԱԲԻ*

----------

Varzor (09.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Իսկ ահա Լևոն Արոնյան - Վալլեխո Ֆրանցիսկո Պոնս պարտիայում Լևոն Արոնյանն անցել է սուր գրոհի, զոհաբերել է 1 ֆիգուր և գրոհում է ... հետևենք պարտիայի ընթացքին

*Հայաստան 2 - 1 Իսպանիա*

----------

Nare-M (09.11.2011), Vaio (08.11.2011), Varzor (09.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

1.Ելենա Դեմբո 1/2 - 1/2 Էլինա Դանիելյան
*4.Եկատերինի Պավլիդոնու 0 - 1 Նելլի Աղինյան*

----------

Varzor (09.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

*ՈՒշադրություն Լևոն Արոնյանը կարող է դիրքի եռակի կրկնությամբ հասնել ոչ - ոքի արդյունքի և մենք կհաղթենք Իսպանիային....*

----------

Varzor (09.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

*2.Մկրտչյան Լիլիթ 1 - 0 Բոթսարի Աննա-Մարիա*

Աղջիկներն արդեն հաղթեցին` անկախ Լիլիթ Գալոյանի ցույց տված արդյունքից...

*Հունաստան 1/2 - 2 1/2 Հայաստան*

----------

Varzor (09.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

*1.Լևոն Արոնյան 1/2 - 1/2 Վալլեխո Ֆրանցիսկո Պոնս*

*Հաղթանակ............................... 

Հայաստան 2,5 - 1,5 Իսպանիա*

----------

Vaio (08.11.2011), Varzor (09.11.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (09.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Եկատերինա Ֆակհիրիդու 1/2 - 1/2 Լիլիթ Գալոյան

*Հաղթեցինք

Հունաստան 1 - 3 Հայաստան*

----------

Varzor (09.11.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (09.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այո, ինչպես հասկացանք՝

*Հայաստան - Իսպանիա 2,5 - 1,5

*

_Լևոն Արոնյան - Ֆրանսիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնս ½ - ½_ (Լևոնը փրկվեց միայն մրցակցի անվստահության պատճառով: 25-րդ քայլին ձիու զոհաբերությունը ոչ կոռեկտ էր: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ պիտի արժանին մատուցել, որ 10 քայլ խաղաց 30 վրկ. ավելացման շնորհիվ ու բավական մաքուր: Ինքը առանց մնացորդի կերավ իր եփած շիլան: Արոնյանի ոճը միայն հիացմունք է առաջացնում: :Love: )
_Իվան Սալգադո Լոպես - Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան ½ - ½_ (Դոն Մովսին «հեշտ» ազատվեց. իսպանացիների կազմում հանգստանում էր Ալեքսեյ Շիրովը)
_Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - Միգել Իլլեսկաս Կորդոբա ½ - ½_
_Յուլեն Լուիս Արիսմենդի Մարտինես - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան 0 - 1_ (Գաբին փայլում է: Այն Գաբին, որին մենք ցանկանում ենք տեսնել՝ 5/6 միավոր և 2839 կատարողական վարկանիշ :Love: )

Մյուս զույգերի մոտ՝

_Ֆրանսիա - Բուլղարիա 2 - 2
Հունաստան - Ռումինիա 1½ - 2½
Ռուսաստան - Ադրբեջան 1½ - 2½_ (մրցաշարի առաջին ռուսները գործնականում դուրս են մնում մեդալների համար պայքարից)
_Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 3 - 1
Նիդերլանդներ - Լեհաստան 2½ - 1½_
_Ուկրաինա - Իսրայել 2 - 2_ (երկրորդ համար ուկրաինացիք հետևում են ռուսների օրինակին)

6-րդ տուրից հետո մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերնամասն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը՝



Վաղը խաղում ենք հերթական բարդ մրցակցի հետ՝
Ֆրանսիա - Հայաստան (Բաքրո - Արոնյան )
Առանձնակի հետաքրքրություն է ներկայացնում նաև Բուլղարիա - Ադրբեջան (Տոպալով - Ռաջաբով ) զույգը:

----------

Lion (09.11.2011), Nare-M (09.11.2011), Skeptic (09.11.2011), Varzor (09.11.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (09.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Կականց հավաքականն ո՞ւմ հետ է խաղալու։

----------


## Lion

Դե, Ռումինիան բարձրունքում երկար չի մնա - ոնց գցում բռնում, էլի մենք, թուրքերն ու բուլղարացիք ենք իրա ճղելու...  :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Կականց հավաքականն ո՞ւմ հետ է խաղալու։


8-րդ տեղում ընթացող մեր աղջիկները արդեն չեմպիոնությունը գրպանում խաղացող ռուսների դեմ պիտի դուրս գան: Շանսերը, հասկանալի է, մեծ չեն: :Pardon:

----------

John (09.11.2011), Varzor (09.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

1. Էթիեն Բաքրո 1/2 - 1/2 Լևոն Արոնյան

----------

Varzor (10.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը հավասար պայքար է մղում սև ֆիգուրներով, իսկ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանն ու Գաբրիել Սարգսյանն ունեն շոշափելի առավելություններ և նրանց հաղթանակների շանսերը կգնահատեի 70 %: Ստացվում է, որ պիտի հաղթենք 3-1 հաշվով

----------

Varzor (10.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը հավասար պայքար է մղում սև ֆիգուրներով, իսկ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանն ու Գաբրիել Սարգսյանն ունեն շոշափելի առավելություններ և նրանց հաղթանակների շանսերը կգնահատեի 70 %: Ստացվում է, որ պիտի հաղթենք 3-1 հաշվով


Հա, Դոն Մովսին լավ ա կանգնած. հաղթանակի նախադրյալներ կան, բայց Գաբի հաղթանակի շանսերը ի՞նչից ենթադրելով հասցրեցիր 70 տոկոսի :Dntknw:  Մինչև էս պահը (23-րդ քայլ) սպիտակների մեծագույն առավելությունը ըստ Houdini-ի +0,22 ա եղել (իմա՝ հավասար), հիմա էլ -0,15 ա

----------

Varzor (10.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Դիրքերը գնահատում եմ ըստ իմ հասկացողության և չեմ հավատում նմանատիպ գնահատականների, քանի որ վերջիններս ընդհանրապես իրականության հետ կապ չունեն...

----------


## AsikoNar

Լիլիթ Գալոյան 1/2 - 1/2 Ալեքսանդրա Կոստենյուկ

----------

Varzor (10.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Նատալիա Պոգոնինա 1 - 0 Մարիա Կուրսովա

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

Արոնյան 1/2  1/2  Բաքրո

----------

Varzor (10.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Գաբրիել Սարգսյան 1/2 - 1/2 Քրիստիան Բաուեր

----------


## AsikoNar

*Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան 1 - 0 Մակսիմ Վաչիե Լագրավ

Հաղթեցինք.................

Ֆրանսիա 1.5 - 2.5 Հայաստան*

----------

Lion (09.11.2011), Varzor (10.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Ոչ ոքի խաղալու դեպքում տվյալ շախմատիստի անձնական ռեյտինգը բարձրանումա?

Քանի տուր ունի շախմատի եվրոպայի առաջնությունը (10)?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ ոքի խաղալու դեպքում տվյալ շախմատիստի անձնական ռեյտինգը բարձրանումա?


Կախված ա էն շախմատիստի վարկանիշից, ում հետ ոչ ոքի ա խաղում: Կարող ես օգտվել հատուկ *հաշվիչից*:




> Քանի տուր ունի շախմատի եվրոպայի առաջնությունը (10)?


9-ը (մնաց 2 տուր):




> Դիրքերը գնահատում եմ ըստ իմ հասկացողության և չեմ հավատում նմանատիպ գնահատականների, քանի որ վերջիններս ընդհանրապես իրականության հետ կապ չունեն...


 :Jpit: 
Ռոմանտիկան լավ բան ա, բայց դե համակարգիչը աշխարհի չեմպիոնին դեռ հեռավոր 1997-ին ա հաղթել: Վաղուց արդեն շախմատում երկաթե «հրեշները» շատ բան են նշանակում :Pardon: 

Ինչևէ, շնորհավորանքներս հաղթանակի առթիվ՝

*Ֆրանսիա - Հայաստան 1½ - 2½

*
_Էթիեն Բաքրո - Լևոն Արոնյան ½ - ½_ (Ոչ ոքի 13-րդ քայլում, թեորեապես մինչև ոչ ոքի մշակված սկզբնախաղում)
_Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան - Մաքսիմ Վաշիե-Լագրավ 1 - 0_ (իր լավագույն տարիներին/թեև Մովսիի լավագույնը, հուսանք, առջևում է/ Սերգեյը հայտնի էր միկրոսկոպիկ առավելությունից հաղթանակ ֆամելու հատկությամբ. ինչը և տեսանք այսօր)
_Լորան Ֆրեսսինե - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան ½ - ½_ (Վովան ոչ միայն հավասարեցրեց, այլև ավարտական դիրքում արդեն փոքր ինչ նախընտրելի էր նայվում)
_Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Քրիստիան Բաուեր ½ - ½_ (Թիմերի «забойщик»-ների պայքարը անցավ ընդգծված հավասարություն պայմաններում(

Ադրբեջանն իր հերթին ½ - 3½ հաշվով հաղթեց բուլղարներին: Առաջատար ռումինները ոչ ոքի խաղացին գերմանացիների հետ:
Այսպիսով նախավերջին տուրից առաջ՝



Վաղը չեմպիոնության համար վճռական զույգերն են (քանի որ անձնական հանդիպման հույս էլ չունենք, պիտի սպասենք կովկասյան թաթարների սայթաքմանը, ինչը ռումինների հետ քիչ հավանական է. երևի վերջին տուրում :Dntknw: )`

_Ադրբեջան - Ռումինիա
Հայաստան - Գերմանիա_

----------

Nare-M (10.11.2011), Vaio (10.11.2011), Varzor (10.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այսպիսով նախավերջին տուրից առաջ՝
> ...
> Վաղը չեմպիոնության համար վճռական զույգերն են (քանի որ անձնական հանդիպման հույս էլ չունենք, պիտի սպասենք կովկասյան թաթարների սայթաքմանը, ինչը ռումինների հետ քիչ հավանական է. երևի վերջին տուրում)`
> 
> _Ադրբեջան - Ռումինիա
> Հայաստան - Գերմանիա_


Ուփս... հենց նոր ուղղեցին, փաստորեն գերմանացիները հաղթել են ռումիններին ու իրական աղյուսակը հետևյալ տեսքն ունի՝



Ու հետաբար փոխվում են նաև առաջատարների զույգերը վաղվա տուրում՝

Ադրբեջան - Գերմանիա (Նա՛յդիշ, Նա՛յդիշ )
Հայաստան - Նիդերլանդներ (բնականաբար, չեմպիոնական հույսերի համար պետք է միայն ու միայն հաղթանակ)

----------

Ariadna (10.11.2011), Lion (10.11.2011), Monk (10.11.2011), Nare-M (10.11.2011), Vaio (10.11.2011), Varzor (10.11.2011), Գեա (10.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ադրբեջան - Գերմանիա (Նա՛յդիշ, Նա՛յդիշ )


???
Ինչ ա արել Նայդիշը??

----------


## Moonwalker

> ???
> Ինչ ա արել Նայդիշը??


 :Jpit: 
Արկադի Նայդիչը («շ»-ն անուշադրության հետևանք էր) ժամանակակից շախմատում իմ համար ամենահամակրելի ու խարիզմատիկ դեմքերից մեկն ա (հաջողացրել եմ օնլայնով շփվել հետը): Երևի ամենաաշխատասերներից մեկը (չեմ մոռանա ոնց էր Եվրոպայի ակումբային առաջնության ժամանակ շտապում իր պարտիայից հետո մեկնաբանման :Love: )
Իրանից շատ բան ա կախված լինելու՝ մասնավորապես թիմը համապատասխան վիճակով (հոգեբանական) ազերիների դեմ դուրս բերելու մասով: Գերմանացիների երրորդ տախտակը տեղով մեկ թիրախ է Մամեդյարովի համար: Հուսանք տղերքը պինդ կլինեն:
Բայց առաջին հերթին մերոնք պիտի հաղթեն: :Yes:

----------

Lion (10.11.2011), Varzor (10.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Ես էլ մտածում եմ Նայդիշ Պորտիշը ինչ կապ ունի, ու տենց էլ գլխի չընկա, որոշեցի "դիմել մոդերատորի օգնությանը"  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (10.11.2011), Vaio (10.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ես էլ մտածում եմ Նայդիշ Պորտիշը ինչ կապ ունի, ու տենց էլ գլխի չընկա, որոշեցի "դիմել մոդերատորի օգնությանը"


Իսկ ինձ թվաց, թե դա ուղղակի գերմաներեն մոտավորապես մեր. "դավայ, դավայ"-ի պես մի բանա - վոբշեմ - *անդռլեխտ, դայչիս պառտիզանիշ, դոյչ շախցայտունգ*... դրա պես մի բան, էլի  :LOL:

----------

Maxpayne (10.11.2011), Moonwalker (10.11.2011), Varzor (11.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Հայաստան 0.5 - 0.5 Նիդերլանդներ

2. Լյուկ Վան Վելլի 0.5 - 0.5 Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան

----------

Varzor (11.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Ադրբեջան 0.5 - 0.5 Գերմանիա

Ջորջ Մայեր 0.5 - 0.5 Վուգար Հաշիմով

----------

Varzor (11.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

*ՈՒշադրություն Լևոն Արոնյանն ունի բացարձակ հաղթած դիրք և դժվար թե Անիշ Գիրին երկար կարողանա դիմադրել*  :Hands Up:

----------


## AsikoNar

*Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը նույնպես ստացավ ահռելի առավելություն...*  :LOL:

----------


## AsikoNar

*Լևոն Արոնյանը 1 ֆիգուր շահեց և քիչ հետո մենք ուրախանալու ռեալ առիթ կունենանք*  :Tongue:

----------


## AsikoNar

*1.Լևոն Արոնյան 1 - 0 Անիշ Գիրի

Հայաստան 1.5 - 0.5 Նիդերլանդներ

Բռավոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո Արոնյան*  :Hands Up:

----------


## AsikoNar

*Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը գերազանց է խաղում : Եվս մի քանի քայլ և ԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԲԲԲԲԲԲԲԲԲԲԲԲԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆ  կվերջացնի...*  :Shok:

----------


## Maxpayne

Moonwalker ականջդ կանչի, ՆԱՅԴԻՇԸ ավիրեց ռաջաբովին, շնորհավորում եմ...

----------

Ambrosine (15.11.2011), Ariadna (10.11.2011), Lion (10.11.2011), Monk (10.11.2011), Varzor (11.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Աաաաաաաաա, առաջի՜նն ենք...*  :Yahoo:

----------

Vaio (10.11.2011), Varzor (11.11.2011)

----------


## Monk

Մամեդյարով-Ֆրիդման պարտիան դեռ չի ավարտվե՞լ:

----------


## Monk

> Մամեդյարով-Ֆրիդման պարտիան դեռ չի ավարտվե՞լ:


Լավ, ավարտվեց արդեն, մեր հարևանները պարտվեցին, իսկ մենք առաջին տեղում ենք:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (10.11.2011), Maxpayne (10.11.2011), Varzor (11.11.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Լավ, ավարտվեց արդեն, մեր հարևանները պարտվեցին, իսկ մենք առաջին տեղում ենք:


Հա բայց պետք ա արժանին մատուցել Ֆրիդմանին...(շախմատից շատ քիչ բան եմ հասկանում)

----------


## Monk

> Հա բայց պետք ա արժանին մատուցել Ֆրիդմանին...(շախմատից շատ քիչ բան եմ հասկանում)


Պարտիային չեմ հետևել, միայն արդյունքներն եմ նայել  :Smile:

----------

Maxpayne (10.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հիմի ինչ... լուրջ չեմպիոն դառանք  :Think:

----------


## Monk

> Հիմի ինչ... լուրջ չեմպիոն դառանք


Կարծեմ մի տուր էլ կա:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Հիմի ինչ... լուրջ չեմպիոն դառանք


վաղը պիտի հաղթենք ու ոսկե մեդալնեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեր....

----------


## Lion

Ում հետ ենք խաղալու?

----------


## Vaio

Վաղը ովա ում հետ խաղալու?
Մասնավորապեսա հետաքրքիրա *հայերի*, *գերմանացիների* և *ազերիների* մրցակիցները:

Մեկ էլ այսպիսի բան: Ովա հասկանում այս նրբությունից, եթե օրինակ մենք հաղթենք 2,5:1,5, իսկ Գերմանիան՝ 4:0, ով կդառնա չեմպիոն?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Moonwalker ականջդ կանչի, ՆԱՅԴԻՇԸ ավիրեց ռաջաբովին, շնորհավորում եմ...


Շան հոտառություն ունեմ էլի:  Գլխարկ եմ հանում Նայդիչի երկաթե կամքի դեմ: :Hi:  Ի դեպ Նայդիչը շուտով կմեկնաբանի Տալի հուշամրցաշարը: Հավերժացնենք Ռաջաբով - Նայդիչ պարտիայի ավարտական դիրքը՝



 :Love:  :Love: 

Բայց ի՜նչ հրաշալի ա դասավորվում ամեն ինչ: :Love: 

*Հայաստան - Նիդերլանդներ 3 - 1
*


_Լևոն Արոնյան - Անիշ Գիրի 1 - 0_ (Լևոնը ցույց տվեց 2800+-ի խաղ: Աներևակայելի խորը սկզբնախաղային պատրաստություն: Բազմաչարչար սկզբնախաղում կիրառված նորույթ՝ *19.Նfb1!?*, 42 րոպե ու հաղթանակ...)
_Լյուկ Վան Վելի - Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան ½-½_ (Արագ ոչ ոքի. երեկվա հաղթանակից հետո Մովսին արժանի էր հանգստի)
_Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - Իվան Սոկոլով  1 - 0_ (Վովան վստահորեն իրացրեց մրցակցի վրիպումը)
_Դանիել Ստելլվագեն - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան ½-½_ (Գաբին բավական արագ հավասարեցրեց ու վերջնական դիրքում անգամ նախընտրելի էր)

Ադրբեջանը, ոնց հասկացաք պարտվեց Գերմանիային (իմ կողմից նախկինում հիշատակված 3-րդ խոցելի տախտակի վրա Մամեդյարովը չկարողացավ իրացնել թերևս ավելի լավ վերջնախաղը): Այսպիսով՝



Վաղը վերջին տուրում (սկիզբը Երևանի ժամանակով 15:00-ին) խաղում են երկու առաջատարները՝
Գերմանիա - Հայաստան
Ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքերում է, հաղթում ենք ու դառնում չեմպիոն: :Goblin:  Դե տղերք ջան, մի զարկ էլ տվե՛ք: :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (11.11.2011), Maxpayne (10.11.2011), Monk (11.11.2011), Varzor (11.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Վաղը վերջին տուրում (սկիզբը Երևանի ժամանակով 15:00-ին) խաղում են երկու առաջատարները՝
> Գերմանիա - Հայաստան


Ոչ ոքիի դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ ոքիի դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք?


Չէ, եթե Ադրբեջանը 3 - 1 կամ ավելի խոշոր հաշվով հաղթի: Չպիտի հույսներս դրա վրա դնենք: Պիտի ինքներս մեր հարցերը լուծենք: :Yes:

----------

Lion (10.11.2011), Monk (11.11.2011), Varzor (11.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Բայց ես նկատել եմ, որ հայերը վերջին-վճռական խաղերում շատ լավ են խաղում: Հիշեք չինացիներին (որոնք 2-րդ տեղով էին գնում աշխարհի առաջնությունում) ոնց սատկացրեցինք...

Հայաստանը՝ չեմպիոն:

----------

Varzor (11.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Եթե վերջին տուրում հաղթենք (ինչին շատ եմ հավատում և ցանկանում), ապա միակ ափսոսանքը կլինի, որ երիտասարդների բաց թողեցի ձեռքներից աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչումը:
Թե չէ Հայաստանը կդառնար աշխարհի շախմատի գեր-գեր-գեր տերություն:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս ի՞նչի՞ եք թեման քնեցրել… Հիմա Ակումբի կեսը պիտի էստեղ լիներ։ Առաջին պարտիան արդեն ավարտվել է։
*Արոնյան–Նայդիչ՝ ½-½*  :Angry2:

----------


## Varzor

> Էս ի՞նչի՞ եք թեման քնեցրել… Հիմա Ակումբի կեսը պիտի էստեղ լիներ։ Առաջին պարտիան արդեն ավարտվել է։
> *Արոնյան–Նայդիչ՝ ½-½*


Ես էլ ոչ մի թարմ ինֆորմացիա չկարողացա գտնել (գործի տեղը օնլայն կայքերը բոբո-ձաձա ադմինիստրատորները փակել են  :LOL: ): Ակումբում էլ բան չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ադրբեջանցիք հաղթում են 2-1 հաշվով, իսկ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը սևերով ոչ–ոքի խաղաց Դանիել Ֆրիդմանի հետ  :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> Ադրբեջանցիք հաղթում են 2-1 հաշվով, իսկ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը սևերով ոչ–ոքի խաղաց Դանիել Ֆրիդմանի հետ


Գաշիմովն էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհաղթի ու կլինի 3:1
Մեզ մոտ Գաբին լավ դիրք ունի, իսկ Սերգեյը դեռ անհասկանալի քայլեր ա անում (իրեն համար սովորական), երևի ժամանակ ա ձգում  :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ադրբեջանի շախմատի տղամարդկանց հավաքականը Եվրոպայի առաջնության վերջին տուրում 3:1 հաշվով հաղթեց Ռումինիայի հավաքականին: Ադրբեջանը մրցաշարային աղյուսակում երրորդն էր 12 միավորով: Հայաստանի հավաքականը շարունակում է խաղը Գերմանիայի հավաքականի հետ: Մեր տղաները երկու ոչ ոքի են արել՝ Լեւոն Արոնյանն ու Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն են իրենց պարտիաները ավարտել ոչ ոքի: Գաբրիել Սարգսյանն ու Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը շարունակում են իրենց պարտիաները: Հայաստանի հավաքականը մրցաշարի նախավերջին տուրից հետո 13 միավորով ստանձնեց առաջատարությունն ու այժմ պայքարում է ոսկե մեդալների համար:


լրագիր

----------


## ars83

> Էս ի՞նչի՞ եք թեման քնեցրել…


Չենք քնացրել: Սրտատրոփ հետևում ենք:  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

հիմա որ ոչ-ոքի լինի ադրբեջանն ա չեմպիոն?

----------


## ars83

Մովսեսյանը պարտվեց:  :Cray:

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մովսեսյանը պարտվեց:


Ուֆֆֆ  :Cray:

----------


## ars83

> Ուֆֆֆ


Սարգսյանի դիրքն էլ լրիվ ոչ-ոքի ա։  :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

:Shout:  :Angry2: 

Գրողը տանի, հիմա եթե Գաբին հաղթում ա, չեմպիոն են դառնում ադրբեջանցիք, եթե ոչ ոքի՝ գերմանացիք: :Huh:

----------


## ars83

> Գրողը տանի, հիմա եթե Գաբին հաղթում ա, չեմպիոն են դառնում ադրբեջանցիք, եթե ոչ ոքի՝ գերմանացիք:


Էդ դիրքում ախր ո՞նց ա հաղթելու: Նույնիսկ եթե նավակները փոխանակի (որը կպած ուզում ա անի):

----------


## Lion

> Գրողը տանի, հիմա եթե Գաբին հաղթում ա, չեմպիոն են դառնում ադրբեջանցիք, եթե ոչ ոքի՝ գերմանացիք:


Սակայն... ինչու հաղթել? սսիլկեն տվեք, որտեղ եք օն-լինե նայում?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սակայն... ինչու հաղթել? սսիլկեն տվեք, որտեղ եք օն-լինե նայում?


Արդեն ավարտվել ա ոչ ոքի: Գերմանացիք առաջինն են, մեր «թանկագին» հարևանները՝ 2-ը: Մենք հնարավոր ա և առանց բրոնզի մնանք (պինի Հունգարների լրացուցիչ գործակիցները հաշվեն): :Pardon: 

Լևոնը չպիտի 11-րդ քայլին ոչ ոքիի գնար: :Nea:

----------

Varzor (12.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

Դե... մենք *աշխարհի չեմպիոն ենք*, թքած, շնորհավոր լինի գերմանացիքին  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Սակայն... ինչու հաղթել?


Իմ կարծիքով, սխալ հոգեբանություն է: Մի՛շտ հաղթել, անկախ նրանից թե ով որտեղ կդառնա չեմպիոն: Ցավոք, տվյալ դեպքում չստացվեց. *Սարգսյան-Գուստաֆսոն՝ 1/2 - 1/2*:




> սսիլկեն տվեք, որտեղ եք օն-լինե նայում?


http://euro2011.chessdom.com/etcc-20...-open-section/

----------

Vaio (11.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, համաձայն չեմ - ինչու նեղացնել գերմանացիքին... հանուն թուրքերի?

----------


## ars83

> Չէ, համաձայն չեմ - ինչու նեղացնել գերմանացիքին... հանուն թուրքերի?


*Lion*, մենք սկզբունքորեն տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում: Ոչ թե _հանուն թուրքերի_, այլ _հանուն սեփական վարկանիշի_: Նեղել բոլորին անխտիր, հնարավորության դեպքում իհարկե:

----------

Varzor (12.11.2011), Արէա (12.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

Դե հիմի... հանուն թուրքերի կարելի է և մի քիչ էլ վարկանիշից զրկվել  :Wink:

----------


## davidus

Անիմաստ բարոյականություն խաղալ պետք չի։ Ափսոս... շանս ունեինք։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

Իհարկե, բայց դե հիմի - սպորտա: Թիմային շախմատում մենք նման ենք բրազիլացիներին ֆուտբոլում - ուժեղ ենք, բայց միշտ չէ, որ չեմպիոնության ենք հասնում, ինչը միանգամայն բնական է  :Smile:  Առաջարկում եմ դուխներս չգցել - մենք *աշխարհի չեմպիոն* ենք, այսինքն նաև... Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Անիմաստ բարոյականություն խաղալ պետք չի։


Ներողություն, սա ո՞ւմ ա վերաբերում: Ո՞վ ա «բարոյականություն խաղում»:




> Ափսոս... շանս ունեինք։


Ափսոս, իհարկե ափսոս:

----------


## Moonwalker

4-րդն ենք: :Pardon:  Ու միևնույն է հպարտանում եմ մեր տղաներով, յուրաքանչյուրով առանձնին-առանձին ու բոլորով միասին: :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (15.11.2011), Ariadna (11.11.2011), ars83 (11.11.2011), davidus (11.11.2011), Lion (11.11.2011), Maxpayne (11.11.2011), Monk (11.11.2011), Nare-M (12.11.2011), Varzor (12.11.2011), Yellow Raven (11.11.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ներողություն, սա ո՞ւմ ա վերաբերում: Ո՞վ ա «բարոյականություն խաղում»:


Ոչ թե խաղում, այլ ենթադրվում ա, որ կխաղային, եթե ընկնեին սպորտային առաքինության հետևից։ Սպորտը շուտվանից ա արատավորվել, ու էս տեսակետից հաստատ չարժեր, որ մենք ձնծաղիկ լինեինք հօգուտ նրանց, ովքեր մեր նկատմամբ, մեղմ ասած, ընդգծված կոպիտ են տրամադրված։

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ թե խաղում, այլ ենթադրվում ա, որ կխաղային, եթե ընկնեին սպորտային առաքինության հետևից։ Սպորտը շուտվանից ա արատավորվել, ու էս տեսակետից հաստատ չարժեր, որ մենք ձնծաղիկ լինեինք հօգուտ նրանց, ովքեր մեր նկատմամբ, մեղմ ասած, ընդգծված կոպիտ են տրամադրված։


Ենթադրում եմ, որ եթե դիրքից ավելին հնարավոր լիներ քամել, Գաբին գնալու էր դրան: Զուտ էն մասով, որ թիմային ոչ ոքին մեզ արծաթե մեդալ էր ապահովելու, իսկ սենց ձեռնունայն մնացինք (հա ոսկու համար նպատակադրված մարդը, արծաթով չի ուրախանա, բայց դե ծախսած նյարդերի հատուցում ա լավից-վատից): Խաղում ենք «հանուն», ոչ թե «ընդդեմ»: 
Շախմատային չաթերից մեկում մեկը ադրբեջաներեն գրել էր. (ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ՝ հասկացա :Pardon: ) «ափսոս 2-րդ տեղում կլինենք, բայց դե էդ ***-երը մեդալ էլ չեն ստանա»: Մի՞թե մեր պատասխանը պիտի լինի. «ջանդամ թե դատարկաձեռն չմնացինք, կարևորը ***-երը չեմպիոն չդարձան»: Չգիտեմ, գոնե մեր շախմատիստները դրանից բարձր են: :Dntknw:

----------

Ariadna (12.11.2011), ars83 (12.11.2011), Maxpayne (12.11.2011), Nare-M (12.11.2011), Varzor (12.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Բայց միևնույն է Արոնյանի արածը ինձ համար այդպես էլ ոչ միայն անհականալի, այլև անընդունելի է մնում:
Ինչ է նշանակում 2800+ վարկանիշ ունեցող շախմատիստը, թիմի առաջատարը, վճռորոշ հանդիպման ժամանակ ոչ միայն հաղթանակի համար չխաղա, այլև 11-րդ քային ոչ ոքի համաձայնի?
Հեչ չէի սպասում: Ու իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ սազական չի իր կարգի շախմատիստին:
Չնայած ամեն ինչ չի, որ մենք գիտենք: ԻՆձ թվում է այդտեղ մի նրբություն կա, որ չեմ հասկանում: Կբացատրեք?

Գերմանացիներին միանշանակ հալալ է` վիզ դրեցին ու հասան իրենց ուզածին:
Բայց այ ազերներին արծաթը չէր հասնում: Ամոթ է  :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բայց միևնույն է Արոնյանի արածը ինձ համար այդպես էլ ոչ միայն անհականալի, այլև անընդունելի է մնում:Ինչ է նշանակում 2800+ վարկանիշ ունեցող շախմատիստը, թիմի առաջատարը, վճռորոշ հանդիպման ժամանակ ոչ միայն հաղթանակի համար չխաղա, այլև 11-րդ քային ոչ ոքի համաձայնի?Հեչ չէի սպասում: Ու իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ սազական չի իր կարգի շախմատիստին:Չնայած ամեն ինչ չի, որ մենք գիտենք: ԻՆձ թվում է այդտեղ մի նրբություն կա, որ չեմ հասկանում: Կբացատրեք?


Էս անկասկած Լևոնը ինքն իրենով չէր որոշել: Ըստ էության ինքն իրենով վատ որոշում չէր դասական թիմային խաղի տեսանկյունից (սևերով ոչ ոքի, սպիտակներով՝ հաղթանակներ) + Նայդիչի գազան մարզավիճակը ու Ռաջաբովի նախորդ օրվա ջախջախումը + ընտրված սկզբնախաղի արդեն մի 70%-ով ոչ ոքիոտ լինելը: Բայց դե Մովսին բոլոր խաղաքարտերը խառնեց. գործնականում «в одну калитку» զիջելով Մայերին: Չգիտեմ մեղադրելու էլ չի. մարդը լավ մրցաշար անցկացրեց (պերֆորմանսը՝ 2833):




> Գերմանացիներին միանշանակ հալալ է` վիզ դրեցին ու հասան իրենց ուզածին:


Միանշանակ: :Drinks: 



> Բայց այ ազերներին արծաթը չէր հասնում: Ամոթ է


Հա, եթե հայավարի ենք մտածում, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն ասած Եվրոպայի արդեն նախկին չեմպիոնները վատ չէին խաղում (չկա-չկա մեզ ու ռուսներին հաղթել են): :Pardon: 

Ի դեպ 4 օրից Արոնյանը կմասնակցի Մոսկվայում կայանալիք Տալի հուշամրցաշարին (նոյեմբերի 16-25-ը, մրցաշարը XXII կարգի է !!): Հավաքվելու է համաշխարհային շախմատի սերուցքը՝

1. *Մագնուս Կարլսեն* (Նորվեգիա, 2826)
2. *Վիշվանաթան Անանդ* (Հնդկաստան, 2811)
3. *Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2802)
4. *Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ* (Ռուսաստան, 2800)
5. *Վասիլի Իվանչուկ* (Ուկրաինա, 2775)
6. *Սերգեյ Կարյակին* (Ռուսաստան, 2763)
7. *Հիկարու Նակամուրա* (ԱՄՆ, 2758)
8. *Պյոտր Սվիդլեր* (Ռուսաստան, 2755)
9. *Բորիս Գելֆանդ* (Իսրայել, 2744)
10. *Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի* (Ռուսաստան, 2730)

Նենց որ շախմատասերները ձանձրանալու առիթ պիտի որ չունենան: :Tongue:

----------

ars83 (12.11.2011), John (12.11.2011), Varzor (14.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Նենց որ շախմատասերները ձանձրանալու առիթ պիտի որ չունենան:


*Հիշեցում.* վաղը Տալի հուշամրցաշարի առաջին տուրն է՝

Ժամը 15:00-ին՝ *Արոնյան - Կարլսեն*

----------

ars83 (15.11.2011), John (15.11.2011), Lion (15.11.2011), Monk (15.11.2011), Varzor (16.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Առաջին տուրն ավարտվեց :Love: : Ժող, ոնց որ թե աչքով չտամ, Տալի ոգով ենք սկսել:

_Վիշվանաթան Անանդ - Սերգեյ Կարյակին ½-½
Լևոն Արոնյան - Մագնուս Կարլսեն ½-½
Վասիլի Իվանչուկ - Պյոտր Սվիդլեր 1-0
Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ - Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի 0-1
Հիկարու Նակամուրա - Բորիս Գելֆանդ ½-½_

Բավական հետաքրքրական էր: Անակնկալ կերպով աշխարհի 14-րդ չեմպիոնը սիմետրիկ Անգլիական պաշտպանությունից ստացված միջնախաղում նախաձեռնությունը զիջեց երիտասարդ հայրենակցին, հետո էլ ուղղակի ձախողեց վերջնախաղը:
Գրյունֆելդի պաշտպանությունում (4.Փg5 վարիացիան) աշխարհի գործող գավաթակիր Սվիդլերը սևերով ստացավ ոչ վատ դիրք, բայց 30-րդ քայլին զոհաերած զինվորը, փաստորեն, վճռեց պարտիայի ելքը Վասիլի Միխալիչի օգտին՝



*30...Ձc5?! 31.Փxc4* և սպիտակների շանսերը նախընտրելի են:



Արոնյանը Կարլսենի դեմ Թագուհու գամբիտում խճճված ուղիներով ստացավ գործնականում հաղթած դիրք, սակայն պարտիայի 5-րդ ժամում Լևոնին չհաջողվեց գտնել միակ հաղթող քայլը՝



50-րդ քայլին սպիտակները (Լևոն) չնկատեցին 50.Փc7! քայլը, որից գործնականում փրկություն չկար: Դրա փոխարեն հետևեց՝ *50.Նf5? Փxa5 51.bxa5 Նd8 52.Նd5 Աf7 53.a6 Աe6 54.Նd4 Աd7 55.Փb4 e3 56.Աg2 Նf8 57.a7 e2*  և մրցակիցները համաձայնեցին ոչ ոքիի:

Չնայած մեր ցավալի արդյունքին ու որոշ անճշտություններին պարտիաների որակը բավական լավն էր: 12 տեսախցիկներով վիդեոհեռարձակումը ուղղակի ֆանտաստիկ է (բանավոր մեկնաբանություններում ԳՄ Էմիլ Սուտովսկուն ընկերակցող ինչ որ քաղաքական վերլուծաբանին ( :Huh: ) չհաշված: Հուսով եմ նույնքան հետաքրքիր շարունակություն կլինի: Վաղվա զույգերը՝

_Արոնյան - Կրամնիկ
Նեպոմնյաշչի - Իվանչուկ
Սվիդլեր - Անանդ
Կարյակին - Նակամուրա
Կարլսեն - Գելֆանդ

_*Աղբյուրը*

----------

ars83 (17.11.2011), Varzor (17.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Մագնուս Կարլսեն 1-0 Բորիս Գելֆանդ
Սերգեյ Կարյակին 1/2-1/2 Հիկարու Նակամուրա
Պյոտր Սվիդլեր 1/2-1/2 Վիշվանաթան Անանդ

Լևոն Արոնյան - Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ պարտիան դեռ չի ավարտվել: Կրկին սայթաքում Լևոն Արոնյանի կողմից ... Լևոնն ընդամենը 5 քայլ առաջ ուներ որակի առավելություն: Այժմ կողմերն անցել են վերջնախաղի տարագույն փղերով և 1 զինվորի առավելությամբ` ի օգուտ Կրամնիկի: Ճիշտ պաշտպանվելու դեպքում Լևոնը կգրանցի 2-րդ անընդմեջ ոչ - ոքին այս մրցաշարում...

Իսկ Յան Նեպոմնյաչնի - Վասիլի Իվանչուկ պարտիայում սևերն ունեն 1 զինվորի առավելություն և փորձում են պարտիան տանել հաղթական ավարտի...

----------

Varzor (17.11.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Կրամնիկ-Արոնյան 0.5-0.5: Լևոնի 2-րդ անընդմեջ ոչ-ոքին:

----------


## Varzor

> Կրամնիկ-Արոնյան 0.5-0.5: Լևոնի 2-րդ անընդմեջ ոչ-ոքին:


Թվում է, թե Արոնյանը լավ մարզավիճակում չի գտնվում  :Sad: 
Այդպիսի աչքաթողումներ չի սազում այդ կարգի շախմատիստին:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Թվում է, թե Արոնյանը լավ մարզավիճակում չի գտնվում 
> Այդպիսի աչքաթողումներ չի սազում այդ կարգի շախմատիստին:


համաձայն եմ,

----------


## AsikoNar

Ոչինչ, բոլորի մոտ էլ կարող է ստացվել...

----------


## John

Շախմատասեր հայեր, մի հատ նայեք ո՞նց ա վիճակը՝ ես բան չեմ ջոգում... նայեք նորմա՞լ է դիրքը... ես մենակ տեսնում եմ, որ ժամանակի առումով ահագին առավելություն ունի Լևոնը  :Smile:  http://www.armsport.am/am/news/3/20/28847/

----------


## AsikoNar

> Շախմատասեր հայեր, մի հատ նայեք ո՞նց ա վիճակը՝ ես բան չեմ ջոգում... նայեք նորմա՞լ է դիրքը... ես մենակ տեսնում եմ, որ ժամանակի առումով ահագին առավելություն ունի Լևոնը  http://www.armsport.am/am/news/3/20/28847/


Լևոն Ահեղն ունի լիովին հաղթած դիրք` վերջնախաղում 1 զինվորի առավելություն, բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել նաև այն փաստը, որ մրցակիցը Վասիլի Իվանչուկն է:

----------


## AsikoNar

Մեծարգո Ջոն նայիր ստեղ մեկնաբանություններն էլ ռուսերեն են...  http://russiachess.org/live/online/s...al/?VIEW=VIDEO

----------

John (19.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Իվանչուկ - Արոնյան 0 - 1*

----------

Ambrosine (18.11.2011), John (19.11.2011), Monk (19.11.2011), Varzor (25.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

*Բռավոոոոոոոոոոո Արոնյան Հաղթանակ.................. 

Վասիլի Իվանչուկ 0 - 1 Լևոն Արոնյան  Այն էլ սևերով, այն էլ Իվանչուկին

Այսպիսով Լևոն Արոնյանը դարձավ առաջատարներից մեկը այս մրցաշարում:*

----------

Ambrosine (18.11.2011), John (19.11.2011), Monk (19.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Այսպիսով Լևոն Արոնյանը դարձավ առաջատարներից մեկը այս մրցաշարում:*


+ համաշխարհային վարկանշային կենդանի աղյուսակում շրջանցեց աշխարհի չեմպիոնին՝



Հուսանք, սա միայն սկիզբն է: :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (18.11.2011), ars83 (23.11.2011), Lion (18.11.2011), Maxpayne (19.11.2011), Monk (19.11.2011), Vaio (18.11.2011), Varzor (25.11.2011), Արէա (19.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ուռաաա՜...  :Yahoo: 
Ո՞ւմ հետ ենք խաղում վաղը։

----------

John (19.11.2011), Maxpayne (19.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

> Ուռաաա՜... 
> Ո՞ւմ հետ ենք խաղում վաղը։


*Վաղը մենք սպիտակներով խաղալու ենք Հնդկաստանի դեմ 

Լևոն Արոնյան - Վիշվանաթան Անանդ*

----------

Maxpayne (19.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երեխեք, մյուս զույգեր ովքե՞ր են։ Էս chessdom-ում չեմ գտնում  :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Երեխեք, մյուս զույգեր ովքե՞ր են։ Էս chessdom-ում չեմ գտնում


Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան, 2802) - Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան, 2811)
Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (Ռուսաստան, 2800) - Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (Ուկրաինա, 2775)
Մագնուս Կարլսեն (Նորվեգիա, 2826) - Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան, 2763)
Պյոտր Սվիդլեր (Ռուսաստան, 2755) - Բորիս Գելֆանդ (Իսրայել, 2744)
Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի (Ռուսաստան, 2730) - Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ, 2758)

----------

AsikoNar (19.11.2011), John (19.11.2011), Varzor (25.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

> Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան, 2802) - Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան, 2811)
> Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (Ռուսաստան, 2800) - Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (Ուկրաինա, 2775)
> Մագնուս Կարլսեն (Նորվեգիա, 2826) - Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան, 2763)
> Պյոտր Սվիդլեր (Ռուսաստան, 2755) - Բորիս Գելֆանդ (Իսրայել, 2744)
> Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի (Ռուսաստան, 2730) - Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ, 2758)


Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան, 2802) - Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան, 2811)
*Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (Ռուսաստան, 2800) 1/2 - 1/2 Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (Ուկրաինա, 2775)*
Մագնուս Կարլսեն (Նորվեգիա, 2826) - Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան, 2763)
*Պյոտր Սվիդլեր (Ռուսաստան, 2755) 1/2 - 1/2 Բորիս Գելֆանդ (Իսրայել, 2744)*
Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի (Ռուսաստան, 2730) - Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ, 2758)

----------

Varzor (25.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

*Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան, 2802) 1/2 - 1/2 Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան, 2811)*  :Wink:

----------

Maxpayne (19.11.2011), Monk (19.11.2011), Varzor (25.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի (Ռուսաստան, 2730) 1/2 - 1/2 Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ, 2758)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Դեմք տուր էր էսօր* ։Ճ

----------

Moonwalker (20.11.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Մագնուս Կարլսեն (Նորվեգիա, 2826) 1/2 - 1/2 Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան, 2763)

Փաստորեն բոլոր խաղատախտակներում էլ գրանցվեցին ոչ - ոքիներ: Այսպիսով մրցաշարային աղյուսակում պատկերը պահպանվեց:

----------


## AsikoNar

* 5-րդ տուր
1. Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (2811) 1/2 - 1/2  Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (2800)
5. Սերգեյ Կարյակին (2763) 1/2 - 1/2 Պյոտր Սվիդլեր (2755)*

----------

Varzor (21.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Goblin:   :Love: 

*Արոնյան - Սվիդլեր 1 - 0

*Լևոնը մրցաշարի վերջին տուրից առաջ 5 միավորով միանձնյա գլխավորում է մրցաշարային աղյուսակը:  Կես միավորով հետ են մնում միանգամից չորս շախմատիստներ: «Առյուծաձև»-ը լավ շանսեր ունի վերջին ժամանակների ուժեղագույն մրցաշարերից մեկը հաղթելու: Վաղը նրա մրցակիցն է լինելու Տալի հուշամրցաշարի վերջին համար Յան Նեպոմնյաշչին: Հավատում ենք: :Yes:

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2011), ars83 (25.11.2011), Monk (25.11.2011), Vaio (25.11.2011), Varzor (25.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Արոնյանը ոչ-ոքի խաղաց  :Sad:  Կարլսենի հետ հավասար միավորներ ունի, բայց լրացուցիչներով աչքիս երկրորդ տեղում հայտնվի  :Sad:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս կայքով Լևոնն առաջին տեղում է։ Հլը մեկդ ձեն հանեք... Հավատս չի գալիս...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էս կայքով Լևոնն առաջին տեղում է։ Հլը մեկդ ձեն հանեք... Հավատս չի գալիս...


Չէ-չէ Կարլսենն է հաղթել: :Jpit: 



Բախտներս չի բերել, որ առաջինը հաշվի են առնում ամենաոչշախմատային գործոնը՝ սևերով խաղացած պարտիաների թիվը (որոշվում է ըստ վիճակահանության համարի): Շախմատային գործոններով (ներառյալ մրցաշարի առաջին կատարողական վարկանիշը՝ 2854!!) Լևոնը առջևում է: :Pardon: 

*Արոնյան 5,5/Կարլսեն 5,5*

1. սևերով պարտիաների թիվը - *Արոնյան 4/Կարլսեն 5*
2. անձնական հանդիպումը - *Արոնյան ½/Կարլսեն ½*
3. Կոյայի համակարգը (50 տոկոսից ավել հավաքած մրցակիցների հեմ հավաքած միավորները) - *Արոնյան 4/Կարլսեն 3*
4. Զոննեբորն Բերգերի գործակիցը - *Արոնյան 24,5/Կարլսեն 23*
5. հաղթանակների թիվը - *Արոնյան 2/Կարլսեն 2

**

*Այնուամենայնիվ գերազանց մրցաշար էր Լևոնի համար: Կենդանի վարկանիշը հասացրեց իր համար ռեկորդային ցուցանիշի՝



Իսկ մարաթոնը շարունակվում է: Դեկտեմբերի 3-12-ը տեղափոխվում ենք Լոնդոն: Տարին փակող գերմրցաշարը ևս ազդեցիկ կազմ է հավաքել (ներառյալ 2800+ ակումբը՝ Կարլսեն, Արոնյան, Անանդ, Կրամնիկ):  :Love:

----------

ars83 (25.11.2011), Monk (25.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Նոր Հայլուրով ասացին, որ Տալի մրցաշարում հաղթել է Լևոն Արոնյանը:
Հիմա վերջը ովա հաղթել?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Նոր Հայլուրով ասացին, որ Տալի մրցաշարում հաղթել է Լևոն Արոնյանը:
> Հիմա վերջը ովա հաղթել?


Այ մարդ էս մեր լրագրողներն էլ: :Wacko: 
Ասեցինք Մագնուսն ու Լևոնը հավասար միավորներով կիսել են 1-2 տեղերը: Սև պարտաների թվի առավելությամբ Կարլսենը առաջինն է, Արոնյանը՝ երկրորդը: Ենթադրում եմ, որ շփոթի պատճառը պաշտոնական սայթի վրիպումն էր (Նաիրուհու դրած հղումը), որն արդեն *շտկել են*: :Pardon: 

Հ.Գ. Արոնյան - Նեպոմնյաշչի պարտիայից անմիջապես հեռու՝

----------

ars83 (26.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Նոր Հայլուրով ասացին, որ Տալի մրցաշարում հաղթել է Լևոն Արոնյանը:
> Հիմա վերջը ովա հաղթել?


Ցավոք, եթե *Հայլուրն* է հայտարարել Արոնյանի հաղթանակը, ուրեմն հաղթողը Կառլսենը կլինի։

----------

Ambrosine (26.11.2011), John (26.11.2011), Moonwalker (26.11.2011), Varzor (29.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Շնորհավոր Լևոնին գերազանց մրցաշարի համար: Թեև «+2»-ի փոխարեն կարող էր շատ ավելին հավաքել (գործնականում հաղթած դիրք ունենալով թե՛ նույն Կարլսենի և թե՛ ԱՉ Անանդի հետ): Այնուամենայնիվ, խաղի որակի աճը, գոնե իմ՝ միջին շախմատասերի համար, ակնհայտ է: Սպասում ենք տարվա հաղթական ավարտի Լոնդոնում: :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (26.11.2011), Ariadna (26.11.2011), John (26.11.2011), Monk (26.11.2011), Ripsim (26.11.2011), Vaio (27.11.2011), Varzor (29.11.2011), Ձայնալար (02.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Դեկտեմբերի 3-ից 12-ը Լոնդոնում շրջանային մրցակարգով կանցկացվի ավանդական դարձած գերմրցաշարը՝ 9 գրոսմայստերների մասնակցությամբ (20-րդ կարգի՝ միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2748)՝

1. *Մագնուս Կարլսեն* (Նորվեգիա, 2826) 
2. *Վիշվանաթան Անանդ* (Հնդկաստան, 2811)
3. *Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2802)
4. *Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ* (Ռուսաստան, 2800)
5. *Հիկարու Նակամուրա* (ԱՄՆ, 2758)
6. *Մայքլ Ադամս* (Անգլիա, 2734)
7. *Նայջել Շորթ* (Անգլիա, 2698)
8. *Լյուկ Մաքշեյն* (Անգլիա, 2671)
9. *Դեյվիդ Հաուելլ* (Անգլիա, 2633)



Խաղային օրերը. դեկտեմբերի 3-6 և 8-12-ը:
Պարտիաների սկիզբը. Երևանի ժամանակով՝ 18:00-ին, չորրորդ տուրը՝ 20:00-ին, վերջինը՝ 16:00-ին:
Ժամանակի հաշվարկը. 2 ժամ 40 քայլի համար + 1 ժամ 20 քայլի համար + 15 րոպե + 30 վայրկյան յուրաքանչյուր քայլի համար սկսած 61-րդից:
Միավորների հաշվարկը. գործում են սոֆիական կանոնները և ֆուտբոլային հաշվարկի կանոնները (հաղթանակ՝ 3, ոչ ոքի՝ 1, պարտություն՝ 0):
Լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշները. 1. հաղթանակների թիվը 2. սևերով տարած հաղթանակների թիվը 3. անձնական հանդիպումը 4. թայ-բրեյք (2 պարտիա 15+2 հաշվարկով + արմագեդոն):
Մրցանակային ֆոնդը. 160,000 եվրո (1 - €50,000, 2 - €25,000, 3 - €20,000, 4 - €15,000, 5 - €10,000 + €1000-ական յուրաքանչյուր տուրի լավագույն պարտիայի համար + €21,000 բոլոր հաղթած պարտիաների միջև)

Խաղացողները պիտի հետևեն որոշակի «dress code»-ի և պիտի պարտադիր ներկայանան հետխաղային մամլո ասուլիսին:
*

Պաշտոնական կայքը*

----------

Ambrosine (29.11.2011), ars83 (29.11.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (10.12.2011), Monk (29.11.2011), Varzor (29.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանը՝ չեմպիոն*Հայ գրոսմայստեր՝ վանաձորցի, Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանը նվաճեց աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչումը մինչեւ 18 տարեկան շախմատիստների խմբում:
Samvel_Ter-Sahakyan_2010.jpg

----------

ars83 (06.12.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (07.12.2011), John (06.12.2011), Moonwalker (06.12.2011), Vaio (06.12.2011), Varzor (06.12.2011), Շինարար (06.12.2011)

----------


## John

Ավարտվեց  London Chess Classic գերմրցաշարի 3-րդ տուրը 

Նշենք, որ վաղը Լևոն Արոնյանը հանգստանում է:


3-րդ տուրից հետո շախմատիստները մրցաշարային աղյուսակում դասավորվել են հետևյալ հերթականությամբ.


 1 Մագնուս Կառլսեն 7
 2 Լյուկ Մքշեյն 5
 3 Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ 4
 4 Լևոն Արոնյան 4
 5 Հիկարու Նակամուրա 4
 6 Վիշվանաթան Անանդ  2
 7Մայքլ Ադամս 2
 8 Դեյվիդ Հոուել 2
 9 Նայջլ Շորթ 0

աղբյուր՝ Armsport.am

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (07.12.2011), Moonwalker (06.12.2011), Ripsim (02.02.2012), Varzor (06.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ակումբցիներ ջան, երևի ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Արշակ ջան, ինձ կբացատրե՞ք՝ կանանց աշխարհի թիմային առաջնությունում միավորները ոնց են հաշվում։ Էս աղյուսակից գլուխ չեմ հանում. հիմա մենք վե՞ց, թե՞ 13.5 միավոր ունենք։

----------


## John

> Ակումբցիներ ջան, երևի ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Արշակ ջան, ինձ կբացատրե՞ք՝ կանանց աշխարհի թիմային առաջնությունում միավորները ոնց են հաշվում։ Էս աղյուսակից գլուխ չեմ հանում. հիմա մենք վե՞ց, թե՞ 13.5 միավոր ունենք։


Փորձեմ իմ ատկերացրածի չափով բացատրել  :Smile:  հաղթանակի համար տրվում է 2 միավոր, ոչ-ոքիի համար՝ 1, իսկ էդ 13.5ը ընդհանուր վաստակած միավորներն ա: Մենք էս պահին ունենք 6 միավոր՝ 3 հաղթանակ, 3 պարտություն, ու եթե այնպես ստացվի, որ ինչ-որ թիմի հետ հավասար միավորներ վաստակենք՝ արդեն կնայեն լրացուցիչ միավորներին, այսինքն՝ մեր դեպքում 13.5ին և ում լրացուցիչ միավորները շատ եղավ՝ էդ թիմն էլ ավելի բարձր տեղ կզբաղեցնի  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (25.12.2011), Varzor (26.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.12.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Պաշտոնապես հայտարավել է Կրամնիկ - Արոնյան ընկերական մրցամարտի անցկացման մասին: I.G.C. International Gemological Laboratories ընկերության նախագահ Օլեգ Սկվորցովի (Կրամնիկի մտերիմ ընկերներից) հովանավորությամբ ապրիլի 21-29-ը Արևմտյան Եվրոպայի քաղաքներից մեկում կկազմակերպվի 6 դասական պարտիաներից բախկացած մրցամարտ (օրվա պարտիայի արագ ավարտի դեպքում + արագ պարտիա): Աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսի համար Անանդ - Գելֆանդ մրցամարտից քիչ առաջ ընթանալիք մրցամարտը առաջին արձագանքներով ավելի մեծ հետաքրքրություն է առաջացրել շախմատասերների մոտ: Ավելի *մանրամասն*:

----------

Monk (28.01.2012), Varzor (29.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Քիչ առաջ Հայաստանի շախմատային ֆեդերացիայի միջոցով ՖԻԴԵ-ին է ուղարկվել համաշխարհային դասակարգման աղյուսակի 2-րդ համար (2820+ կենդանի վարկանիշով), վերջերս ավարտված Վեյկ ան Զեեի գերմրցաշարի հաղթող (թե ինչ եմ ներկայացնում. մեկա ճանաչում եք: :Jpit:  ) Լևոն Արոնյանի նամակը՝ կապված 2012թ.-ի հավակնորդների մրցաշարը Բաքվում անցկացնելու հետ՝




> 2 փետրվարի 2012 թ.
> 
> 
> ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահ Կիրսան Իլյումժինովին,
> 
> ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահական խորհրդի անդամներին
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Աղբյուրը*

Եթե հիշում եք, անցյալ տարի էլ նույն պատճառով մրցաշարը տեղափոխվեց Կազան (չնայած լրացուցիչ մասնակից հայտավորելու հնարավորությունը մնաց Ադրբեջանին): Էս ցիկլում իրենք ընդհանրապես ներկայացուցիչ չունեն, դրա համար էլ ձեռուոտ են ընկել: :Jpit:  Հուսանք՝ չնայած նաֆթադոլարներին, ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահությունը օբյեկտիվորեն հավանությունը կտա բուլղարական *Պանագյուրիշտեին*: Ախր հավակնորդների մրցաշարն առանց Արոնյանի ուղղակի նոնսենս ա: :Pardon:

----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2012), ars83 (02.02.2012), John (02.02.2012), Lion (03.02.2012), Monk (02.02.2012), Vaio (02.02.2012), Varzor (10.02.2012), Yevuk (11.02.2012), Գեա (06.02.2012), Ձայնալար (02.02.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ախր հավակնորդների մրցաշարն առանց Արոնյանի ուղղակի նոնսենս ա:


Եվ այսպես մի քանի օր առաջ ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահ Կիրսան Իլյումժինովի օգնական Բերիկ Բալգաբաևի *թվիթերած* նորությունը պաշտոնապես *հաստատվեց*: 2012թ.-ի հավակնորդների մրցաշարը կանցկացվի հոկտեմբերի 23-ից նոյեմբերի 13-ը Լոնդոնում: ՖԻԴԵ-ն ողջ ցիկլը վաճառել է ստամբուլաբնակ ամերիկացի գործարար *Անդրյու Պոլսոնի* «Ագոն» ընկերությանը: Մրցաշարի 8-րդ մասնակիցը կլինի համաշխարհային դասակարգման 5-րդ համար ադրբեջանցի Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովը:  :Pardon: 
Լավ էլ կոմպրոմիսային լուծում են գտել: Ցանկացած դեպքում, լավ ուժեղ կազմ ա լինելու՝ Անանդ-Գելֆանդ զույգի պարտվող, Կարլսեն, Արոնյան, Կրամնիկ, Ռաջաբով, Իվանչուկ,Գրիշչուկ, Սվիդլեր: Սպասենք: :Yes:

----------

Ambrosine (10.02.2012), John (10.02.2012), Varzor (10.02.2012), Yevuk (11.02.2012), Ձայնալար (10.02.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Անանդ-Գելֆանդ զույգի *պարտվող*, Կարլսեն, Արոնյան, Կրամնիկ, Ռաջաբով, Իվանչուկ,Գրիշչուկ, Սվիդլեր: Սպասենք:


Պարտվող, թե հաղթող?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Պարտվող, թե հաղթող?


Պարտվող, բնականաբար: Զի աշխարհի չեմպիոնի մրցամարտի հաղթողը նույն ինքը՝ աշխարհի չեմպիոնը, կարիք չունի կոչման հավակնորդների մրցաշարին մասնակցելու:

----------

Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Անանդ-Գելֆանդ զույգի հաղթողը ֆինալում խաղալու է 8 հոգու միջի հաղթողի հետ?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Անանդ-Գելֆանդ զույգի հաղթողը ֆինալում խաղալու է 8 հոգու միջի հաղթողի հետ?


Ահամ: Հավակնորդների մրցաշարի հաղթողը՝ չեմպիոնի կոչման գլխավոր հավակնորդն ու Անանդ-Գելֆանդ զույգի հաղթողը՝ աշխարհի չեմպիոնը անձնական մրցամարտում (2013թ.-ի երկրորդ կեսին, երևի) ի հայտ կբերեն չեմպիոնին (նոր կամ կոչումը պաշտպանած):

----------

Vaio (10.02.2012), Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր Շախմատի համաշխարհային ֆեդերացիան՝ ՖԻԴԵ-ն հրապարակել է աշխարհի լավագույն շախմատիստների այս տարվա 2-րդ վարկանշային աղյուսակը: Դրա վերնամասն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

*1. Մագնուս Կարլսեն (Նորվեգիա)* - *2835**** - *2834,6***** - *0****** - *-0,4******* - *13********
*2. Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան)* - *2820* - *2820,4* (Իրականում Լևոնի ներկայիս վարկանիշը հավասար է 2825.3-ի, բայց Բունդեսլիգայի 3 պարտիաների վարկանիշները հաշվարկվելու են լիգայի ավարտից հետո: ) - *0* - *+15,4* - *13*
*3. Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (Ռուսաստան)* - *2801* - *2801* - *0* - *+0* - *0*
*4. Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան)* - *2799* - *2799* - *0* - *+0* - *0*
*5. Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով (Ադրբեջան)* - *2784* - *2784,4* - *0* - *+11,4*  - *13*
*6. Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ)* - *2771* - *2770,8* - *↑ 6* - *+11,8* - *23*
*7. Ֆաբիանո Կարուանա (Իտալիա)* - *2767* - *2766.5* - *↑ 10* - *+30.5* - *32*
*8. Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան)* - *2766* - *2766,2* - *↓ 1* - *-2,8* - *13*
*9. Ալեքսանդր Մորոզևիչ (Ռուսաստան)* - *2765* - *2764,8* - *0* - *+1,8* - *10*
*10. Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (Ուկրաինա)* - *2764* - *2763,7* - *↓ 2* - *-2,3* - *23*

*** - կլորացված վարկանիշը
**** - մաքուր վարկանիշը
***** - աղյուսակում դիրքի փոփոխությունը (2012թ.-ի հունվարի հմմ.)
****** - վարկանիշի փոփոխությունը (2012թ.-ի հունվարի հմմ.)
******* - անցկացրած պարտիաների թիվը (2012թ.-ի հունվար-մարտ ժ/միջոցում)

Մի քանի հետաքրքիր փաստ էլ՝
 Լևոն Արոնյանի նոր՝ իր համար ռեկորդային 2820 վարկանիշը նրան դարձնում է բոլոր ժամանակների երրորդ վարկանիշն ունեցող շախմատիստը (Կասպարովից ու Կարլսենից հետո): 2001թ.-ի ապրիլից ի վեր առաջին անգամ բուլղարացի Վեսելին Թոփալովը տեղ չի գտել շախմատիստների լավագույն տասնյակում: Փոխարենն իտալացի Ֆաբիո Կարուանան առաջին փորձից տասնյակ ներխուժելով հանգրվանել է 7-րդ հորիզոնականում: Շախմատիստների լավագույն 100-յակում տեղ են գտել նաև մեր երկիրը ներկայացնող *Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը* (2702, № 41), *Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն* (2684, № 64) ու *Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը* (2674, № 72):*Աղբյուրը*

----------

Ambrosine (29.02.2012), John (01.03.2012), Lion (01.03.2012), Monk (01.03.2012), Ripsim (29.02.2012), Varzor (01.03.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Պաշտոնապես հայտարավել է Կրամնիկ - Արոնյան ընկերական մրցամարտի անցկացման մասին: I.G.C. International Gemological Laboratories ընկերության նախագահ Օլեգ Սկվորցովի (Կրամնիկի մտերիմ ընկերներից) հովանավորությամբ ապրիլի 21-29-ը Արևմտյան Եվրոպայի քաղաքներից մեկում կկազմակերպվի 6 դասական պարտիաներից բախկացած մրցամարտ (օրվա պարտիայի արագ ավարտի դեպքում + արագ պարտիա): Աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսի համար Անանդ - Գելֆանդ մրցամարտից քիչ առաջ ընթանալիք մրցամարտը առաջին արձագանքներով ավելի մեծ հետաքրքրություն է առաջացրել շախմատասերների մոտ: Ավելի *մանրամասն*:


Եթե չեք մոռացել: :Jpit: 
Այսօր մեկնարկում ենք Երևանի ժամանակով 17:00-ին: Առաջին պարտիայում Լևոնը խաղալու է սևերով: 
Մրցամարտի *պաշտոնական կայքը* հիանալի ֆորմատով (LiveStream վիդեո + համակարգչի կարծիք + ԳՄ Յաննիկ Պելլետյեի մեկնաբանություն) լուսաբանելու է: 
Բայց դե ռուսալեզու և էքս-սովետական շախմատային մտածողությամբ մարդկանց համար ավելի հոգեհարազատ լավ լուր էլ կա: ԳՄ Սերգեյ Յուրյևիչ Շիպովը (հանրահայտ Crest-ը) մեկնաբանելու է պարտիան տեքստային ռեժիմով *իր կայքում* (+ իմ կողմից այդքան սիրելի վիդեոանալիզը օրվա վերջում): 
Chess Evolution-ի թիմն էլ (մասնավորապես, Արկադի Նայդիչը) մեկնաբանելու է զուգահեռաբար չաթ անելու լավագույն հարթակում՝ *ChessBomb-ում:*
*Մնաց մոտ 6 ժամ:* 


Երեկվա բացման արարողությունից: Լուսանկարը՝ chess-news.ru-ի:

----------

John (21.04.2012), Lion (23.04.2012), Monk (21.04.2012), Vaio (21.04.2012), Ձայնալար (21.04.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այսօր մեկնարկում ենք Երևանի ժամանակով 17:00-ին: Առաջին պարտիայում Լևոնը խաղալու է սևերով:


Ու առաջին հաղթանակը սևերով::like_a_sir 
Սլավոնական պաշտպանության Մոսկովյան տարբերակում Լևոնը նորույթ կիրառեց վերջերս Գազիանթեփի կանանց Եվրոպայի առաջնության Գունինա - Մուզիչուկ պարտիայի համեմատ՝ *16...Թe6!

*

Հետագայում սպիտակներով խաղացող աշխարհի 14-րդ չեմպիոնի դիրքն ուղղակի փլվեց: Շատ անատամ խաղ էր Կրամնիկի կողմից՝ իսկական անբարոյական պարտություն: :Jpit: 



*Հետաքրքրվողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:* Այլ մանրամասները քիչ ավելի ուշ:

*Աղբյուր*

----------

Lem (21.04.2012), Monk (22.04.2012), Ձայնալար (21.04.2012), Ներսես_AM (21.04.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Պարտիա №2  ½-½

*

Լևոնը շախմատային էլիտայում հայտնվելուց հետո առաջին անգամ լուրջ պարտիայում սկսեց 1.e4!: :Unsure:  
Փաստորեն զուտ թագուհու զինվորով մեկնարկող սկզբնախաղերով (երբեմն 1.Ձf3-ից կամ 1.c4-ից անցմամբ + երբեմն մաքուր անգլիական) հայտնի Լևոնի ռեպերտուարն ընդլայնվել է: Կրամնիկը կանխատեսելիորեն նախընտրեց իր «ֆիրմային» Բեռլինյան պատը (հենց Վլադիմիր Բորիսովիչի ջանքերով այդ անտեսված սկզբնախաղը կենդանություն ձեռք բերեց /2000թ.-ի մրցամարտում Պատը փլուզել չկարողացավ ինքը՝ Գարրի Կիմովիչը): Հաշվի մեջ հետ մնացած Կրամնիկի համար շատ անցանկալի, բայց Բեռլինին բնորոշ ձևով պարտիան անցավ սպիտակների փոքր, սակայն անընդհատ շարունակվոշ ճնշմամբ: Ու Կրամնիկը հաջողացրեց անթերի պաշտպանվել Լևոնի լարած մի շարք ծուղակներից ու կիսել միավորը: Երեքշաբթի օրը սպասենք աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոնի սպիտակ գույնին:

Մանրամասներ՝ *1*, *2*
*Պարտիան*

----------

Lion (23.04.2012), Monk (22.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> *Պարտիա №2  ½-½
> 
> *
> 
> Լևոնը շախմատային էլիտայում հայտնվելուց հետո առաջին անգամ լուրջ պարտիայում սկսեց 1.e4!: 
> Փաստորեն զուտ թագուհու զինվորով մեկնարկող սկզբնախաղերով (երբեմն 1.Ձf3-ից կամ 1.c4-ից անցմամբ + երբեմն մաքուր անգլիական) հայտնի Լևոնի ռեպերտուարն ընդլայնվել է: Կրամնիկը կանխատեսելիորեն նախընտրեց իր «ֆիրմային» Բեռլինյան պատը (հենց Վլադիմիր Բորիսովիչի ջանքերով այդ անտեսված սկզբնախաղը կենդանություն ձեռք բերեց /2000թ.-ի մրցամարտում Պատը փլուզել չկարողացավ ինքը՝ Գարրի Կիմովիչը): Հաշվի մեջ հետ մնացած Կրամնիկի համար շատ անցանկալի, բայց Բեռլինին բնորոշ ձևով պարտիան անցավ սպիտակների փոքր, սակայն անընդհատ շարունակվոշ ճնշմամբ: Ու Կրամնիկը հաջողացրեց անթերի պաշտպանվել Լևոնի լարած մի շարք ծուղակներից ու կիսել միավորը: Երեքշաբթի օրը սպասենք աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոնի սպիտակ գույնին:
> 
> Մանրամասներ՝ *1*, *2*
> *Պարտիան*


Մոտ մեկ տարի առաջ Լևոնը մեր դպրոցում էր ու երեխաներից մեկի <<բեռլինյան>> պարտիան նայելուց ասեց, որ մեծ հաճույքով 1. e4 կխաղար և հակառակորդին կտանջեր, եթե իմանար, որ դիմացինները բեռլին կխաղան: Ասեց, որ սիցիալականների դիրքեր կան, որտեղ իրեն տհաճ է սպիտակներով խաղալը: Էնպես, որ կարծում եմ ինքը 1.e4-ին շուտվանից է  պատրաստ, ուղղակի դեռ ցույց չի տալիս: Նաև կարծում եմ, որ լուրջ նորույթներ ունի բեռլինի դեմ, ուղղակի էս մրցամարտը էն տեղը չի, որ դրանք բացահայտի:
Ինչպես նաև հակառակորդներին նոր խնդիր առաջարկեց, այսուհետև պատրաստվելիս պետք է 1.e4-դեմ էլ պատրաստվեն: Ընենց որ ինչպես Իվանչուկի սկզբնախաղերը գուշակել չի լինում, էնպես էլ Լևոնինը պետք է դժվար լինի գուշակելը:

----------


## Tiger29

Эти люди, Григорий и Седа, почти тридцать лет назад произвели на свет одного из участников нынешнего матча, Левона Ароняна.

Արոնյանի հայրն ու մայրը:



Կրամնիկի ընտանիքը




chess-news.ru

----------

Lion (23.04.2012), Monk (22.04.2012), Moonwalker (23.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մոտ մեկ տարի առաջ Լևոնը մեր դպրոցում էր ու երեխաներից մեկի <<բեռլինյան>> պարտիան նայելուց ասեց, որ մեծ հաճույքով 1. e4 կխաղար և հակառակորդին կտանջեր, եթե իմանար, որ դիմացինները բեռլին կխաղան: Ասեց, որ սիցիալականների դիրքեր կան, որտեղ իրեն տհաճ է սպիտակներով խաղալը: Էնպես, որ կարծում եմ ինքը 1.e4-ին շուտվանից է  պատրաստ, ուղղակի դեռ ցույց չի տալիս: Նաև կարծում եմ, որ լուրջ նորույթներ ունի բեռլինի դեմ, ուղղակի էս մրցամարտը էն տեղը չի, որ դրանք բացահայտի:
> Ինչպես նաև հակառակորդներին նոր խնդիր առաջարկեց, այսուհետև պատրաստվելիս պետք է 1.e4-դեմ էլ պատրաստվեն: Ընենց որ ինչպես Իվանչուկի սկզբնախաղերը գուշակել չի լինում, էնպես էլ Լևոնինը պետք է դժվար լինի գուշակելը:


1.e4-ի լայն սպեկտրի ուղղությամբ Լևոնի ինտենսիվ աշխատանքի անուղղակի ապացույցներ կան (Ասենք Բունդեսլիգայում Ֆրեսինեի դեմ խաղացված Մոդերն, կամ Լոնդոն 2011-ում Հաուելի դեմ՝ Ուֆիմցևի պաշտպանությունները: Ok, սևերով էր բնականաբար, բայց ողջ ճակատով աշխատանքը զգացվում էր: ): Հա, 1.e4-ը քեզ ավելի անկանխատեսելի ա դարձնում, բայց պիտի պատրաստ լինես ավելի լայն հնարավորությունների (չնայած 1...e5/Սիցիլիականից բացի մնացածները ամենավերևներում համեմատաբար ավելի քիչ հանդիպող «հյուրեր են», բայց դե): Չեմպիոնը պիտի 3 ձեռքից խաղա՝ 1.e4/1.d4/1.c4:
Եթե Կրամնիկը սպիտակներով հաղթանակի չհասնի ու Լևոնը էլի 1.e4 խաղա (չնայած՝ դժվար), Բորիսիչը ստիպված պիտի լինի ավելի մարտական բան ընտրել: Հետաքրքիր կլինի: :Pardon: 

Հ.Գ. Կրամնիկի դուստր Դարյան մռութ ա: :Love: 
Հ.Գ.Գ *Լևոնը 1.e4-ի մասին:*

----------

Lion (23.04.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> 1.e4-ի լայն սպեկտրի ուղղությամբ Լևոնի ինտենսիվ աշխատանքի անուղղակի ապացույցներ կան (Ասենք Բունդեսլիգայում Ֆրեսինեի դեմ խաղացված Մոդերն, կամ Լոնդոն 2011-ում Հաուելի դեմ՝ Ուֆիմցևի պաշտպանությունները: Ok, սևերով էր բնականաբար, բայց ողջ ճակատով աշխատանքը զգացվում էր: ): Հա, 1.e4-ը քեզ ավելի անկանխատեսելի ա դարձնում, բայց պիտի պատրաստ լինես ավելի լայն հնարավորությունների (չնայած 1...e5/Սիցիլիականից բացի մնացածները ամենավերևներում համեմատաբար ավելի քիչ հանդիպող «հյուրեր են», բայց դե): Չեմպիոնը պիտի 3 ձեռքից խաղա՝ 1.e4/1.d4/1.c4:
> Եթե Կրամնիկը սպիտակներով հաղթանակի չհասնի ու Լևոնը էլի 1.e4 խաղա (չնայած՝ դժվար), Բորիսիչը ստիպված պիտի լինի ավելի մարտական բան ընտրել: Հետաքրքիր կլինի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կրամնիկի դուստր Դարյան մռութ ա:
> Հ.Գ.Գ *Լևոնը 1.e4-ի մասին:*


Կարծում եմ ինքը պատրաստա բոլոր հնարավորություններին էլ, նորմալ կխաղա, փորձ քիչ ունի, բայց դե ինքը տախտակի առաջ աշխատող շախմատիստա, նենց որ տակից դուրս կգա: Ամենադժվարը սիցիլիականներն են, բայց դե դա էլ հավասար պահելու խնդիր չի ունենա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում Մոդերն-Բենոնիին կամ Ուֆիմցևին, դրանք հա էլ կիրառվելու են հաղթանակի կարիքի դեպքում: Հենց նույն Հոուելին ինքը Բունդեսլիգայի վերջին պարտիայում հաղթել ա, էլի Ուֆիմցևով, իսկ Բենոնին շուտ էլ էր խաղում, մանավանդ շատ ա սիրում ինչ-որ մի պահի h5 անցկացնելը :Smile:  ու հետո նույնիսկ h4, եթե թողնում են: Ավելի թույլերի հետ խաղալիս այս երկու սկզբնախաղերը դեռ չեն սպառվել :Smile:

----------

Lion (23.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Պարտիա №3 1-0

*

Աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոնը հավասարեցնում է մրցամարտի հաշիվը:
Անկախ մեր համար անցանկալի ելքից՝ ֆանտաստիկ պարտիա էր զուտ գեղագիտական առումով: 4 ձիերի սկզբնախաղի Շոտլանդական տարբերակում Լևոնը էսթետիկ կերպով զոհաբերեց թագուհին՝


*11...Ձxc3!?*

Հարգանքներս Լևոնին, որ, հաշվի մեջ առջևում լինելով, չխուսափեց պայքարից: Ցավոք ուշ միջնախաղում առաջացած խնդիրները լուծել չհաջողվեց (նաև ցայտնոտի պատճառով):
Ինչևէ, 3 պարտիայից հետո հաշիվը հավասար է՝ *1½-1½*:
Վաղը սպասում ենք սպիտակներով խաղացող Արոնյանի պատասխան կրակոցին:

chess-news.ru

----------

Lion (24.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ցյուրիխյան մրցամարտն ավարտվեց մարտական ոչ-ոքի՝ *3-3* (արագ պարտիայում Արոնյանի տարած հաղթանակը ընդհանուր հաշվարկում չի արտացոլվում): Գոհ են բոլորը: :Pardon:

----------

John (28.04.2012), Monk (29.04.2012), Varzor (02.05.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

chesspro.ru

----------

Moonwalker (02.05.2012), Varzor (02.05.2012)

----------


## Lion

*Moonwalker* ջան, մի քիչ տեմպից դուրս եմ ընկել, դրա համար էլ - ինչու են բոլորը գոհ, ինչի էր ոչ-ոքին բոլորին ձեռք տալիս?

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Moonwalker* ջան, մի քիչ տեմպից դուրս եմ ընկել, դրա համար էլ - ինչու են բոլորը գոհ, ինչի էր ոչ-ոքին բոլորին ձեռք տալիս?


Լիոն ջան, երկուսն էլ ոչ մի մարզական նպատակ չէին հետապնդում: Լևոնին ստացած մրցախաղային փորձն էր կարևոր (ո՞ւմից եթե ոչ Կրամնիկից կարելի է այն ստանալ), Կրամնիկին օպտիմալ վիճակի մեջ մտնելը (ինչը տարիքի հետ ավելի ու ավելի բարդ պրոցես է): Մրցանակային ֆոնդի մասին լռում եմ: Ըստ էության իրանք մրցախաղը օգտագործելու էին իբրև հավակնորդների մրցաշարի նախապատրական փուլ, բայց նախ մրցաշարը տեղափոխվեց 2013-ի մարտ, հետո էլ ֆորմատը մրցախաղից փոխվեց շրջանային սիստեմով մրցաշարի: Իմա՝ շատ բան էլ էն չէր:
Էս իմաստով վերևի նկարը շատ բնութագրական ա: Եթե Արոնյանն ու Կրամնիկը զուտ խաղում էին, ապա Անանդն ու Գելֆանդը մարտնչելու են: Ի դեպ համարյա մի շաբաթ բան մնաց: :Tongue:

----------

Lion (02.05.2012), Varzor (03.05.2012)

----------


## Tiger29



----------

aragats (21.05.2012), Moonwalker (20.05.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Քիթ սրբելու ժամանակ չունեմ, բայց չէի կարող չգրել: *Վիշվանաթան Անանդը պաշտպանեց շախմատի աշխարհի չեմպիոնի իր տիտղոսը:* 
Ընդհանուր հաշիվը՝ դասական պարտիաներում՝ 6-6, արագ պարտիաներում՝ 2,5-1,5: Ոչ օպտիմալ խաղ ցուցադրող հնդիկը գործնականում հավասար դիրքում հաջողացրեց հաղթանակ կորզել 2-րդ արագ պարտիայում և փրկվել գործնականում պարտված դիրքում 3-րդ արագ պարտիայում: Հաղթողներին չեն դատում: :Pardon: 
Գելֆանդին՝ :Hi: 



Հ.Գ. Սպասում ենք նոր ցիկլին՝ 2013-ի մարտ: :Love:

----------

Lion (30.05.2012), Varzor (31.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Մենակ ափսոսում եմ, որ Անանդ-Արոնյան դիմակայությունը չտեսանք: Ոնց որ գիտենք Արոնյանը արագ շախմատում բավականին ուժեղ է:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Լեւոն Արոնյանը հունիսի 7-19-ը կմասնակցի Մոսկվայում անցկացվելիք Միխայիլ Տալի 7-րդ հուշամրցաշարին: Արոնյանի մրցակիցները կլինեն Կարլսենը, Կրամնիկը, Ռաջաբովը, Նակամուրան, Կարուանան, Մորոզեւիչը, Գրիշչուկը, Տոմաշեւսկին, Մաքշեյնը:
> Հունիսի 7-ին` բացման արարողության ժամանակ (18:30`Երևանի ժամանակով), կկայանա կայծակնային մրցաշար, որի արդյունքներով կորոշվի մասնակիցների դասավորությունը հիմնական մրցաշարի աղյուսակում:
> Սկիզբը` ժամը 15:00-ին (Երեւանի ժամանակով):


*Աղբյուր
Մանրամասն*

----------

Varzor (08.06.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*...և առաջին հաղթանակը:*  :Love:

----------

Ripsim (14.08.2012), Varzor (08.06.2012), Ներսես_AM (09.06.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*90-ամյա հասակում ի Տեր հանգչեց համաշխարհային շախմատի ամենավառ անհատականություններից մեկը, Հին հնդկական պաշտպանության ասպետ Սվետոզար Գլիգորիչը:* :Cry: 


Տալը (կանգնած), Ֆիշերը (աջից) ու Գլիգորիչը (ձախից):

----------

Ambrosine (16.08.2012), John (15.08.2012), Ripsim (14.08.2012), Varzor (15.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մի քանի օրից Սան Պաուլու քաղաքում մեկնարկելու է հայտնի *Մասթերս մրցաշարը*: Ինչպես միշտ այն անցնելու է երկու շրջանով՝ երկու քաղաքներում (սեպտեմբերի 24-29-ը՝ բրազիլական Սան Պաուլուում/հանգստյան օրը՝ 27-ը/ և հոկտեմբերի 8-13-ը՝ իսպանական Բիլբաոյում/հանգստյան օրը՝ 11-ը): Կազմն ինչպես միշտ ներկայացուցչական է՝

*№*
*Խաղացող*
*Երկիր*
*Գործող ELO/կենդանի ELO*
*Դասակարգման
№*

1.
*Մագնուս Կարլսեն*
Նորվեգիա
2843/2843.0
1

2.
*Լևոն Արոնյան*
Հայաստան
2816/2820.8
2

3.
*Վիշվանաթան Անանդ*
Հնդկաստան
2780/2780.0
6

4.
*Սերգեյ Կարյակին*
Ռուսաստան
2778/2779.9
7

5.
*Ֆաբիանո Կարուանա*
Իտալիա
2773/2769.8
8

6.
*Ֆրանսիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնս*
Իսպանիա
2697/2700.0
51



Մի շարք ինտրիգներ կլինեն մրցաշարում՝ կհաջողվի՞ արդյոք Վիկինգին վերջապես հաղթահարել կասպարովյան 2851 վարկանշային պիկը, ԱՉ-ի կոչումը պաշպանելուց հետո առաջին մրցաշարում ի՞նչ ցույց կտա Վիշին ևն: Հաշվի առնելով, որ միավորները հաշվվելու են ֆուտբոլային համակարգով՝ սպասելու ենք անզիջում պայքարի: 

Հ.Գ. Հաշվի առնելով պաշտոնական կայքի անմխիթար վիճակը, ցավոք, պիտի ենթադրել, որ վիդեոհեռարձակումը անցյալ անգամվանից դժվար ավելի լավը լինի: :Cry: 
Հ.Գ.Գ. Այսօր Լոնդոնում մեկնարկում է մեկ այլ մեծ շախմատային իրադարձություն FIDE-ի Գրան Պրի շարքի *առաջին մրցաշարը*: Նույնպես բավականին պատկառազդու կազմ՝ մի խոսքով շախմատասերները ձանձրանալու առիթ չեն ունենալու:

----------

Lion (24.09.2012), Varzor (24.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (21.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մի քանի օրից Սան Պաուլու քաղաքում մեկնարկելու է հայտնի *Մասթերս մրցաշարը*:




Առաջին տուրի մեկնարկն այսօր Երևանի ժամանակով բավական անհարմար՝ 22:00-ին: :Cry: 

Անանդ - Վալյեխո
Արոնյան - Կարյակին
Կարուանա - Կարլսեն

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2012), Varzor (24.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Անանդ - Վալյեխո ½-½* (Չստացվեց տպավորիչ «վերադարձ» չեմպիոնի մոտ: Անգամ ինչ որ պահերի իսպանացին ավելի լավ էր նայվում:  )
*Կարուանա - Կարլսեն 1-0* ( Անտաղանդ խաղարկված Ֆրանսիական սկզբնախաղից հետո նորվեգացին իրեն բնորոշ ձևով նախաձեռնություն ստացավ, բայց իրացնել այն չստացվեց: Ու երբ թվում էր, որ կգրանցվի ոչ ոքի Կարուն զոհաբերեց որակը (79.Նxe4? ՝ այնուամենայիվ ոչ կոռեկտ զոհաբերություն), ինչից հետո Մագնուսն անհասկանալիորեն կորցրեց խաղի թելն ու անփառունակ կերպով պարտվեց: )
*Արոնյան - Կարյակին 1-0* (Հաղթանակ Լևոնի ֆիրմային ոճով: Սկզբնախաղային տնային պատրաստությունը ուղղակի հոգեբանորեն սպանեց մրցակցի դիմադրական կորովը: Չնայած մինչև 23-րդ քայլը Կարյակինը վատ չէր պաշտպանվում, բայց քանի որ ստիպված էր շատ մտածել, շուտով հայտնվեց ցայտնոտի մեջ :Smile: 





Պարտիայի դիրքը սպիտակների 23-րդ քայլից հետո:

Կարյակինը խաղաց *23...Ձd7?!* (պետք էր փորձել ...Ձd3!?): Լևոնն արձագանքում է *24.Ձe4*՝ սպառնալով Նxd7!: Սևերի միակ շանսն էր 24...Թc8 (այս դեպքում 25.Նxd7-ին ի պատասխան 25...Փxe4-ն աշխատում է), բայց տախտակին հայտնվեց *24...Թa4?* ու սևերն արդեն գործնականում պարտված են:




Այսօրվա տուրում՝

Վալյեխո - Կարլսեն
Կարյակին - Կարուանա
Անանդ - Արոնյան

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2012), Peace (25.09.2012), Varzor (28.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Շնորհավոր ծնունդդ, մե՛ծ չեմպիոն: Համարյա ամեն ինչ ունես՝ շախմատային թագն եմ ցանկանում: :Love: 




Հ.Գ. Մասթերսի երկրորդ շրջանը մեկնարկում է երկուշաբթի:

----------

Ambrosine (06.10.2012), Lion (06.10.2012), Peace (06.10.2012), Ripsim (06.10.2012), Varzor (07.10.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Շախմատային աշխարհը նոր թագուհի ունի: Կանանց համաշխարհային դասակարգման 38-րդ համար 27-ամյա ուկրաինուհի Աննա Ուշենինան (2452) իր կյանքի մրցաշարն անցկացրեց Խանտի-Մանսիյսկում: Բրավո՜, Աննուշկա :Love:  



Հ.Գ. Հա, մի երկու ժամից մեկնարկում է 4-րդ *London Chess Classic*-ը: Սպասում ենք, Լևոնի խաղից կարոտներս առնենք: :Yes:

----------

Ambrosine (01.12.2012), John (01.12.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> Շախմատային աշխարհը նոր թագուհի ունի: Կանանց համաշխարհային դասակարգման 38-րդ համար 27-ամյա ուկրաինուհի Աննա Ուշենինան (2452) իր կյանքի մրցաշարն անցկացրեց Խանտի-Մանսիյսկում: Բրավո՜, Աննուշկա 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հա, մի երկու ժամից մեկնարկում է 4-րդ *London Chess Classic*-ը: Սպասում ենք, Լևոնի խաղից կարոտներս առնենք:



Շնորհավորում եմ Աննային, ուղղակի փայլեց: Չէի հավատում, որ Ստեֆանովային էլ կարա անցնի:
Բայց դե էս ինչ դարձրեց Իլյումժինովը: Մյուս տարի պատմություն կդառնա Աննան :Smile:

----------


## Tiger29

*Գարի Կասպարով. մեծ շախմատիստի 50 ամյակին*

----------

Moonwalker (25.02.2013)

----------


## Tiger29

*Մահացել է Վուգար Հաշիմովը*




Ցավալի կորուստ շախմատի համար:

----------


## Tiger29

*Մագնուս Կառլսեն. նորից լավագույնը արագ շախմատում*




Հղում


Այսօր` նույն Բեռլին քաղաքում, կավարտվի բլիցի աշխարհի առաջնությունը:
Երեկ խաղացվել են առաջին 11 խաղերը: Այսօր մնացած 10-ը կխաղան:
Առաջատարը Ֆրանսիացի շախմատիստ Վաշիե-Լագրավն է-9,5, երկրորդը` Մագնուս Կառլսենը`9 միավորով:
Հղում:

Հայերից ամենալավը այս պահին խաղում են Լևոն Արոնյանը, Տիգրան Լևոնի Պետրոսյանը և Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը:
Հղում:


Խաղերին անմիջապես կարող եք հետևել հետևյալ հղումով` 17:00-ից սկսած` ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ:

----------

Malxas (15.10.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

*Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ. <<Կարլսենի հաղթանակներից արդեն սկսել էի հոգնել>>:*





Հայերի մասնակցությունը:


Կյանքի տղա ա Գրիշչուկը: Շատ եմ հավանում իր ոճը` թե սպորտին նվիրվածությունը, թե կյանքում իր պահվածքը: Երևում ա, որ <<թքած>> ունի շատ բաների վրա, բայց բացառիկ տաղանդ ա ու միամիտ չէր, որ Արոնյանը հավակնորդների մրցաշարերից մեկում հենց իրանից դուրս մնաց:
Ֆրանսիացի Լագրավն էլ ա շատ առաջադիմել: Վերջին հաջողությունները այլևս անակնկալ չեն:
Կրամնիկին ու Իվանչուկին էլ հալալ ա  :Smile:  <<Շախմատային պապիկները>> ապացուցում են, որ դեռ շատ անգամ են խանգարելու երիտասարդներին:
Մենակ ցավալի էր, որ Նակամուրան չէր խաղում: Արագ շախմատում ու բլիցում ֆավորիտներից մեկն էլ ինքը կլիներ:


Հ.Գ. Հիշեցնեմ, որ ինքը էդ օրերին Ամերիկայի միլիոնանոց մրցաշարը հաղթեց`

----------

John (15.10.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՈՒՑԻՉՆԵՐԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԱՐԱԳ ԵՒ ԿԱՅԾԱԿՆԱՅԻՆ ՇԱԽՄԱՏԻ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ*



Գերմանիայի մայրաքաղաք Բեռլինում ավարտվել է կայծակնային շախմատի աշխարհի առաջնությունը: Հաղթող է դարձել Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկը (Ռուսաստան), ով հավաքել է 15,5 միավոր: Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչների շրջանում լավագույն արդյունքը ցույց է տվել Լեւոն Արոնյանը՝ 13,5 միավոր: Նա զբաղեցրել է 11-րդ հորիզոնականը:

27-րդ տեղն է զբաղեցրել Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը(12,5 միավոր). Հրանտ Մելքումյանը(12.5)` 31-րդ, Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը(12)` 46-րդ, իսկ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը(10.5)` 93-րդ հորիզոնականը:

Բեռլինում նաեւ անկացվել է արագ շախմատի աշխարհի առաջնությունը: Այստեղ չեմպիոն է հռչակվել Մագնուս Կարլսենը, ով վաստակել է 11,5 միավոր:

Լեւոն Արոնյանը շատ անհաջող է հանդես եկել, նա 8,5 միավորով գրավել է 43-րդ տեղը: Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը 9 միավորով 35-րդն է եղել, իսկ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը 8 միավորով՝ 56-րդը: Հրանտ Մելքումյանը եւ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը չեն մասնակցել մրցաշարին:

----------

